# ✻ The Other Eye ✩ A Gallery Thread  ✻



## Zane

Spoiler:  








Hiatus banner!




Opening banner




Pre-Opening banner. :]



Gallery/art dump of a practicing digital artist who only likes drawing people.

Thank you for viewing!

 ✩ Gallery  ✩
Newest to oldest, click to navigate



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Zane

✩ Other Info

[ Reserved space. ]

-Commission Info:
none atm


✩ Archive ✩
My Colors Live Gallery
See my shameful past with a selection of some of my favorite freebs/commissions I did while using Colors 3D

let me draw ur mayor in Colors 3D
The longest and most successful freebie thread I've ever done (I've done a few). This thread gave me a lot of valuable practice, and if I hadn't made it I probably would have quit the forum out of boredom and procrastinated a lot longer on buying a tablet.





Y'ALL THOUGHT I WAS JOKING THO

Art I've received from other artists
All my beloved commissions and freebies I've gathered on this site c':​​


----------



## Zane

First art dump post yayy feel free to post now and ever after





present for Mia for doing something cool (huehue) It was an early effort but at the time was the best thing I managed with my new tablet. I mostly like the eyes, I need to try drawing them like that more.






This is just a random doodle I did once I got used to controlling the pen better and found a setting that makes hair look really cool. :D Signed it for some reason even though I never do that.






Another more recent piece, this time a headshot for azukitan of her OC Hiro. It was supposed to be more doodle-like but I got too involved on it, but for the sake of laziness I didn't shade his clothes whoops 

I'll drop some new stuff here soon (besides the banner, that's new) but now I gotta get ready to go somewhere. Whee


----------



## Aradai

*DROP KICKS YOU*
good luck bruh!!! I missed your art even though I told you already rip.
I love the banner ayy


----------



## azukitan

OMFG, WHY DO I NOT HAVE A YOSHI EGG FOR YOU??? waaaaaa

Your new art makes me happy, nevertheless. AND YOUR OCS, AHHHH. I MISS SEEING THEM TWT <333333


----------



## Zane

Merry Christmas everybody! Hope you're having a good one. In the spirit of the day here's the gift-art I made this year. The ones under the spoilers are for my sisters, and what happened there was I asked "Who wants a tree and who wants a naked woman" and they both expressed interest in the nudity so now there's a naked lady in both pictures IDK. These aren't the full sizes either, the full images are actually quite large.



Spoiler: partial nudity (you can see a butt lol)











Spoiler: suggested nudity









I don't know what TBT's rules are about that so spoiler'd for safety haha. This was my first decent foray into trying to use something other than the pen tool (i'll post my first effort with that later) and they look a lot better than my actual paintings usually do. 
**Edit: Updated above with links to full images since they shrunk a lot, just click the pictures.

Here's the corgi I drew for Pengu (still need to practice animals yeesh)





and the present for Tiff bb oxoxo







Aradai said:


> *DROP KICKS YOU*
> good luck bruh!!! I missed your art even though I told you already rip.
> I love the banner ayy



Awwhhheee thank you bruh as always >:] Glad you like the banner too huehue



azukitan said:


> OMFG, WHY DO I NOT HAVE A YOSHI EGG FOR YOU??? waaaaaa
> 
> Your new art makes me happy, nevertheless. AND YOUR OCS, AHHHH. I MISS SEEING THEM TWT <333333



no one has any Yoshi eggs ' ^ ' hahaha. but you know you don't need to give me eggs <3
Thank you!! :'3 I still treasure the art of them I have from you. I see you're now Koryu/Daemon themed too hehe


----------



## Aradai

om those prints are really cool!! i bet your sisters will love them im really sorry if I always post forgive me bruh *drop kicks outta here*


----------



## sej

Awesome art!


----------



## Zane

Whee still trying to find the right amount of posting to do in a day here, but I'm enjoying having this thread a lot so far, as I don't use deviantart and don't wanna spam my tumblr all the time - so, I'm gonna post my two recent contest entries since I meant to do that earlier. Won't update again until tomorrow at least, I promise. x')



 
*click for full size*​TBT fair art contest entry (although that should be fairly obvious if you know what the theme was lol). This was definitely very amusing to work on. The person is supposed to be one of the site admins since I don't remember/don't know what the other staff members look like. A pretty silly pic but I'm a comic artist at heart. 



Spoiler: version I didn't enter








The original image didn't have balloons. I like this version but it seemed a bit lacking, although still I had a hard time choosing between which one to submit. 






*click for full size*​​First AC pic I've done in looong time. Pietro is still such a pain to draw, too bad he's my fave. I forgot what I wanted to do with the background halfway through so it ended up pretty plain-looking but my focus is always on the characters instead of the actual scenery. 

And now time for my first doodle-drop (meaning images I won't bother making a thumbnail for haha)





one of the many weird doodles I did while trying to make myself focus on drawing something for my sisters.

and hot off the presses-





Chibis!! Been awhile since I practiced those. I made these expressly for the purpose of ordering sprites from buuunii lmao they're lacking in many details, including shading.



Aradai said:


> om those prints are really cool!! i bet your sisters will love them im really sorry if I always post forgive me bruh *drop kicks outta here*



hnnggh I hope so, if not I'll make it up by buying them a microwave lol and ty <3
bruh ur posts always make me happy its coolio :'>




Sej said:


> Awesome art!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## MC4pros

*o* omfg, this is so amazing! <3


----------



## Zane

Posting what I think might be the last of my miscellaneous stuff (unless I find more of it hah).  I'm working on something today that reminded me of another project I wanted to do blehh I need a new pen nib already. orz





quick bust of another of my OC's when I couldn't sleep. I tried to mix it up and color it using the "water color" brush and it came out pretty cool but I haven't got that to work again for me yet. B(





First painting attempt when I was trying to make art for my sisters. This was a potential candidate for that but it ended up being too plain and I didn't know what else to do with it. They recently got a betta fish which is what I was thinking of when I did it. :U






^ there's my first try at using something other than the pen tool. as you can see I didn't get very adventurous so you can hardly tell I did anything differently. lol It's just a sketch but I still like it. 






some more random chibi practice! felt like doing some pieces without black outlines. 



MC4pros said:


> *o* omfg, this is so amazing! <3



Heyy, been awhile since I seen you around!! Thanks so much! :'D


----------



## Zane

Finished the thing I was doing yesterday, it's my new sig (trying it out for now, I still like my old sig a lot haha). This is the first full-town pic I've done for myself, I think. I did it on a 250x715 canvas so I wouldn't have to resize it but I ran out of room so my mayor is not in attendance. 




quick painted background ver:





Animal practice.


----------



## azukitan

Cutest villager sig ever ♡
Lineless art is the way to go ;D


----------



## Aradai

it's so cute aww
they're so fluffy


----------



## starlark

omg yes pumpk zane beb IT'S ALL GORGEOUS
keep on doing what you're doing, your art style just adapts to everything perfectly and i could immediately recognise your work anywhere ovo it's beautiful


----------



## Zane

starlark said:


> omg yes pumpk zane beb IT'S ALL GORGEOUS
> keep on doing what you're doing, your art style just adapts to everything perfectly and i could immediately recognise your work anywhere ovo it's beautiful



whhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been feeling crappy all day (largely due to the fact I think I'm sitting on the precipice of a cold *tear*) but this was such a nice message to get, it really cheered me up! Thank you! It's especially pleasing to think my style is recognizable haha *o* 
Also hihi I feel like I haven't seen you in awhile.~



azukitan said:


> Cutest villager sig ever ♡
> Lineless art is the way to go ;D



:') Thank youuu Azu! Yeah lineless art definitely has a cool charm to it. I need to try using different lines, making thick outlines look good still eludes me. :U



Aradai said:


> it's so cute aww
> they're so fluffy



loool I went pretty heavy on the fluffy, drawing that corgi opened pandora's box on a way for me to draw animals  Also ty I'm glad to hear it's cute :'D

Anywhooo here's the new lineart I've been working on. I was thinking of trying to stream coloring it tomorrow if I'm not feeling too ill but idk, I never tried that yet so I might mess it up or smth. But if anyone's interested that's a thing that might happen. lmao


----------



## gnoixaim

omg, the ruffles - looks fab Zane <3 

and your sig. ALL THE FUR!!!!


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> loool I went pretty heavy on the fluffy, drawing that corgi opened pandora's box on a way for me to draw animals  Also ty I'm glad to hear it's cute :'D


nawww, it's justified because you have so many fluffy villagers  shh everything you draw is cute

that's some pretty rad lineart, I like the frills. I'd watch the stream but don't force yourself to do it if you're still sick! feel better bb *sends you more strong kisses*


----------



## starlark

Zane said:


> whhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been feeling crappy all day (largely due to the fact I think I'm sitting on the precipice of a cold *tear*) but this was such a nice message to get, it really cheered me up! Thank you! It's especially pleasing to think my style is recognizable haha *o*
> Also hihi I feel like I haven't seen you in awhile.~



ahhh umg i'll be stalking this thread for a long time matey
i'm glad to see it cheered you up uvu
and you must be feeling awful beb ;_; i hope you get/feel better soon!
i'ma baack


----------



## Zane

WHOO Ok I wanted to update this on new year's eve for some reason so here I go (still only 10pm for me hah). It's just a chibi dump since I've been doodling those a lot for practice lately idk why. I've been sick so I never got to try to stream or even color that lineart I posted last time so it's not been a very active couple of days. :v I will still do that at some point maybe.

anyway HAPPY NEW YEAR if you're there already! Doodles will be after the replies. 



gnoixaim said:


> omg, the ruffles - looks fab Zane <3
> 
> and your sig. ALL THE FUR!!!!



Thank youuuuu ☆  ♥  ☆






one day i'll do a better one lol



Aradai said:


> nawww, it's justified because you have so many fluffy villagers  shh everything you draw is cute
> 
> that's some pretty rad lineart, I like the frills. I'd watch the stream but don't force yourself to do it if you're still sick! feel better bb *sends you more strong kisses*



TuT Ty bby  ♥ Ruffles are cool to draw I think I'ma do something even frillier next time. 
I think I'm on the mend, thank you for all your healing ways uvu



starlark said:


> ahhh umg i'll be stalking this thread for a long time matey
> i'm glad to see it cheered you up uvu
> and you must be feeling awful beb ;_; i hope you get/feel better soon!
> i'ma baack



EYYY sounds good to me. B) And yes it did and I am, thank you! Good to see you back!! :]

Ok rest of the chibi doodles 










Lineart, Bunni, and an ugly doodle of nobody. 








^ colored that just now to make it look better but it's still ew. The other one is the one I did when I was less distracted so it's a lot better but I didn't color it yet. Sometimes I get rly focused on just drawing one or two of my OCs and that's what's happening here I think lmao hopefully I'll draw some others soon. 

All for now.  Also my 2,900th post (I think)


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> TuT Ty bby  ♥ Ruffles are cool to draw I think I'ma do something even frillier next time.
> I think I'm on the mend, thank you for all your healing ways uvu


there is never something as too much feels btw -^- aw at least my bab's feeling better, but I still got some more strong kisses just in case

ah ok the images finally loaded, and damn you always have some sick lineart


is it bad that I'm always the first to post OTL


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> -snip-
> Thank youuuuu ☆  ♥  ☆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one day i'll do a better one lol


ლ（?∀`ლ）
WHAT HAVE I DONE TO BE BLESSED WITH THIS ????????????????????? HER EYES ARE SO KAWAII AND ****, OMG.

ily Zane.


----------



## Alvery

Oh, hey Zane! c: I see that you've gotten the hang of your new tablet, haha  All your art so far has been really cute! I like the paper texture most of your drawings have :>


----------



## azukitan

Zane is pretty effin' amazing. Just sayin'. Your latest works are breathtaking~


----------



## Zane

aw omg lots of replies ilu guys<3



Aradai said:


> there is never something as too much feels btw -^- aw at least my bab's feeling better, but I still got some more strong kisses just in case
> 
> ah ok the images finally loaded, and damn you always have some sick lineart
> 
> 
> is it bad that I'm always the first to post OTL



OR IS THERE.
thank you I can never have too many. :'] 
and thanks beb I like the way lineart looks too. if only coloring could be so easy. orz
no way bruh ur my VIP



gnoixaim said:


> ლ（?∀`ლ）
> WHAT HAVE I DONE TO BE BLESSED WITH THIS ????????????????????? HER EYES ARE SO KAWAII AND ****, OMG.
> 
> ily Zane.


Just 4 being you  lol
It wasn't hard to make your mayor look kawaii she's cute af 
<3



Alvery said:


> Oh, hey Zane! c: I see that you've gotten the hang of your new tablet, haha  All your art so far has been really cute! I like the paper texture most of your drawings have :>



Heeeeyyy  Yes!! I've finally gotten used to it, took me long enough haha. Thank you so much, I'm glad you like what I've done so far! ^^ The paper textures are definitely interesting to use, I'm kinda addicted to them atm huehue
i still needa draw Skel sometime.



azukitan said:


> Zane is pretty effin' amazing. Just sayin'. Your latest works are breathtaking~



; ^; you're amazing-er <3 *tears* thank you omg ♥


All right it's now 2015 for me yayyy!! Also I figured out how to adjust opacity in this program so I can finally draw color glasses again yeeeee





now i can go to bed lol good night! btw  got the rest of my feathers and patch with 12-31 11:59pm on them hell yeah


----------



## Zane

DOODLES. I'll have some real stuff soon, maybe even later today, since I'm finally back to coloring. was gonna stream that but it feels more like a day to just chill w/ my intense feelings of inadequacy instead lmao





doodle that got out of hand and almost became an actual drawing but didn't quite make it




gengar




super doodle chibi

and a random Colors 3D thing cuz i'm kickin' it oldschool




seriously haven't used that program in months, I think. r.i.p.

oh yeah before I forget this is why I can't do fanart  


Spoiler: like i literally can't do it


----------



## sej

Omg your art is so cute! 
I love your art so much omg
And wut those are your doodles? Wow how are they only doodles o.0


----------



## Aradai

is that mADOKA and SAYAKA!!?? damn that's real cute

Zane you always have cute doodles and I'm over here with little squiggles like what


----------



## Cam1

Zaneeee I love your art so much :')


----------



## Zane

Sej said:


> Omg your art is so cute!
> I love your art so much omg
> And wut those are your doodles? Wow how are they only doodles o.0



c: Thank you!! I appreciate that. 
90% of what I do is doodles, it's hard to concentrate long enough to get the goods haha. I'm glad you like them though. 



Aradai said:


> is that mADOKA and SAYAKA!!?? damn that's real cute
> 
> Zane you always have cute doodles and I'm over here with little squiggles like what



loool yes it is the magical gril madooka and her friend Sayaka ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Aw but squiggles are cute tho <3 



PokeCam420 said:


> Zaneeee I love your art so much :')



awh thank you! :'D It's always nice to see some of my old museum pals pop by here. B]

& so this isn't just a reply post here's the WIP




progress is slow heh


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> loool yes it is the magical gril madooka and her friend Sayaka ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Aw but squiggles are cute tho <3


the bestest of friends haha
pssh not my squiggles sorry


----------



## Zane

2 a.m. update because I napped earlier to try to get rid of a headache yayy
Finally finished the WIP!! I'll have a lot more to put here soon so I figured I'd give my villain her own post while I'm awake and thinking about it.




Too tired nd spacey to think of anything to say except it didn't take me as long as I thought it would and the outline on the hair still bugs me but I couldn't seem to fix it. Otherwise I'm v happy with it! And as per usual when I make a lineart I'm happy with, I save copies and make slightly altered versions for fun. Here's the line-art for a slight variation of this outfit I'll do later:




acidentally saved it w the blue dot on it and i'm too lazy right now to save a new one oops. 

zzz be back later with a larger update whoohoo


----------



## Zane

And I am back, now that my second commission is done and sent off to its rightful owner, I can post the fruits of my labour. Thank you to my wonderful commissioners, I'm so glad the art was well-received! 
(Shoutout to PrayingMantis10 for making my dream of a Yoshi Egg come true  )

Piece done for Kammeh:



Click for full size​


Spoiler: sketch










My first time successfully executing a princess carry pose. Recreating the Metallica logo on the shirt was pretty amusing. 

Piece done for The Pennifer:






Spoiler: sketches













Very proud of this one, especially since I haven't done a real background in so long, even though this one is really simple I still like it a lot (look at that moon y'all) The original vision for this featured pouring rain, which was done thanks to the amazing pengutango  
http://i.imgur.com/f9OCbng.gif
^link in case .gifs make your comp slow like mine hah

Now the miscellaneous dump 







Just a guy I drew to use as an example. The second picture isn't new, it's actually from my Colors 3D days but I'm posting it again because it's one of my favorites and still better than some of the stuff I've done on the tablet.








Quick OC chibi to use as an example, I don't draw her enough lately. And a random Itachi chibi done for esweeny. I did it. I finally drew an anime character. 
Apologies for the long post, I doubt if I'll have much to post for the next while though so this is all u get.


----------



## Shirohibiki

SMOOCHES U.,,,,,,,,,

youve improved so much AHHHHHHHHHHHHH screams
look at your beautiful art /cries
NEVER STOP BEING AWESOME


----------



## Benevoir

How long did it took you to draw those frills oh my god.

And you are definitely improving with your art, especially with backgrounds! The sand has a really nice texture and I love the details on the moon 10/10


----------



## Zane

Shirohibiki said:


> SMOOCHES U.,,,,,,,,,
> 
> youve improved so much AHHHHHHHHHHHHH screams
> look at your beautiful art /cries
> NEVER STOP BEING AWESOME



wahhhh shiroooo u3u ♥ danke bby, don't u ever change either 



honeyprince said:


> How long did it took you to draw those frills oh my god.
> 
> And you are definitely improving with your art, especially with backgrounds! The sand has a really nice texture and I love the details on the moon 10/10



Actually not v long, I used that method where you basically just draw a squiggle and then add definition to it  lol
Thank you!! I've been complimented by one of my art idols aaaa *v* 

ok i thought i'd have nothing to post but I forgot I had this sitting around waiting to be finished



just practicing perspective and different ways of drawing hair. i'm obsessed with sparkles right now send help
present 4 starlark.


Spoiler: version w/o sparkles








better?? idk


----------



## Benevoir

☆*･゜ﾟ･* So sparkly! *･゜ﾟ･*☆

Another amazing piece, Zane. I'm sure starlark would love it when she sees it!


----------



## Zane

Whoooooooooooo just finished a rather big piece, does anybody remember my town sig





here is Red Town 2.0, click for full size:





IT WAS REMARKABLY HARDER TO DO THAN THE FIRST ONE LOL I was thinking of doing a version where they have their animal features (ears and tails i mean) but I'd have no idea what to do with Peewee lmao



Spoiler: no background ver






click 4 full size



Fang was the hardest to draw like always. Punchy and Roscoe's designs I p much made up on the spot so I'm glad Roscoe came out looking all right. I don't know why I gave Bob bone pants. Anyway I'm just happy to have finally drawn all the 'gijinka' forms I had for them since I've been meaning to for quite a long time now.



honeyprince said:


> ☆*･゜ﾟ･* So sparkly! *･゜ﾟ･*☆
> 
> Another amazing piece, Zane. I'm sure starlark would love it when she sees it!



sparkles errywhere, somebody stop me >8)
Thank you so much! ;>; just gotta wait for her to come back again haha


----------



## Mercedes

Why is julain a girl? Lmao lolol

But your work is on fleek


----------



## Zane

Luckypinch said:


> Why is julain a girl? Lmao lolol
> 
> But your work is on fleek



He's not but ty


----------



## Zane

didn't think i had anything left in me tonight but since i'm stILL awake for some reason I'll drop this here





cool n transparent. eyes and hair are still hard as hell. someone teach me the secret of doing hair at least, i've tried like a thousand different ways and it never looks as cool as I know it can. B(


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

How did I not comment here before 8'D AMG just going to say, every piece is incredible and I truly admire seeing all your stuff, absolutely gorgeous; Zane! : D (still loves the OC you drew<3)


----------



## Mercedes

Zane said:


> He's not but ty



Oh I see what you did with him nVM 
Also 
Yw


----------



## Aradai

Zane how do even sparkle
your stuff is always so cool and I'm here with some kira-kira-looking squidward OTL


----------



## Benevoir

Zane said:


> didn't think i had anything left in me tonight but since i'm stILL awake for some reason I'll drop this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool n transparent. eyes and hair are still hard as hell. someone teach me the secret of doing hair at least, i've tried like a thousand different ways and it never looks as cool as I know it can. B(



Are you kidding me? The details on the hair is A++ I auctioned off my soul long time ago so hey that's always an option.

And I love how you've designed your villagers! Carmen and Poppy are my favourites.


----------



## Zane

Kairi-Kitten said:


> How did I not comment here before 8'D AMG just going to say, every piece is incredible and I truly admire seeing all your stuff, absolutely gorgeous; Zane! : D (still loves the OC you drew<3)



idk but ur here now and thats what matters ( ･ิ w･ิ) lol
Thank you!! ; v; I appreciate you saying that (and I'm glad you still love that old thing I drew for you on my shabby DS haha <3)



Luckypinch said:


> Oh I see what you did with him nVM
> Also
> Yw



( ΄◞ิ .̫.̫ ◟ิ‵)



Aradai said:


> Zane how do even sparkle
> your stuff is always so cool and I'm here with some kira-kira-looking squidward OTL



kira kira squidward is my fave, i'm putting it on my gravestone
here i did this for u to kill time before the restock :'3




p sloppy like look at that shading gROSS but i drew an anime 



honeyprince said:


> Are you kidding me? The details on the hair is A++ I auctioned off my soul long time ago so hey that's always an option.
> 
> And I love how you've designed your villagers! Carmen and Poppy are my favourites.



aaaaaa really? thank youuuu wait wat who did you sell your soul to i wanted it ; _; lmao
and i'm glad you like them!! i spent a long time on that ehehe. I'm rather fond of those two myself.

restock in 2 mins *anxiety attack*


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> kira kira squidward is my fave, i'm putting it on my gravestone
> here i did this for u to kill time before the restock :'3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p sloppy like look at that shading gROSS but i drew an anime


MAKOOOOOOOO OMG IM PUTTING THIS ON MY GRAVESTONE LMAO THANK YOOUUU 
I just gotta find out where imma put this first ily bruh


----------



## azukitan

Zane said:


> p sloppy like look at that shading gROSS but i drew an anime



Mako is a BAMF <3 She resembles my favorite anime character, Kamina, in a lot of ways (⁀ᗢ⁀)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Five-starred your thread. Heck yeah!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Zane said:


> idk but ur here now and thats what matters ( ･ิ w･ิ) lol
> Thank you!! ; v; I appreciate you saying that (and I'm glad you still love that old thing I drew for you on my shabby DS haha <3)
> 
> 
> 
> ( ΄◞ิ .̫.̫ ◟ิ‵)
> 
> 
> 
> kira kira squidward is my fave, i'm putting it on my gravestone
> here i did this for u to kill time before the restock :'3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p sloppy like look at that shading gROSS but i drew an anime
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaa really? thank youuuu wait wat who did you sell your soul to i wanted it ; _; lmao
> and i'm glad you like them!! i spent a long time on that ehehe. I'm rather fond of those two myself.
> 
> restock in 2 mins *anxiety attack*



That's the best way to see the situation haha 8'D

Nawws you totally deserve all these flatteries and praises ;D and of course I still do, not shabby whatsoever<3 I was shocked she came out so damn perfectly out of all the newest pieces done for her, yours was spot-on! infinite thanks to you : D


----------



## Zane

doot doot a couple things - first, I GOT A POK?BALL EEEEAAAAAAAH my collectible quest is finally complete, since the other one I like isn't tradeable. i cri
Other thing is a commission for esweeeny





My pen absolutely was not cooperating with me at the end, sometimes Art Rage won't give me the right colors when I use the dropper thing and I HAVE NO IDEA WHY and it's so frustrating. Anyway I can't believe i drew another canon character lol maybe one day I'll break out of the shackles of "can't do fanart" and be able to draw so much Tales stuff it'll make ppl sick



Aradai said:


> MAKOOOOOOOO OMG IM PUTTING THIS ON MY GRAVESTONE LMAO THANK YOOUUU
> I just gotta find out where imma put this first ily bruh



we're gonna have the most kawaii tombs i s2g 
u can do the rebloge if u want btw i can't remember how to reply on tumblr and too lazy to figure it out right now haha



azukitan said:


> Mako is a BAMF <3 She resembles my favorite anime character, Kamina, in a lot of ways (⁀ᗢ⁀)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Five-starred your thread. Heck yeah!



huhu.. maybe he will be the next anime character i draw.. Ψ(｀▽?)Ψ
awwHEEEE omg you're too sweet <3 so shiny



Kairi-Kitten said:


> That's the best way to see the situation haha 8'D
> 
> Nawws you totally deserve all these flatteries and praises ;D and of course I still do, not shabby whatsoever<3 I was shocked she came out so damn perfectly out of all the newest pieces done for her, yours was spot-on! infinite thanks to you : D



; u; !! it makes me happy when people comment here, either way. heh
Aaaaaaa I'm glad to hear that, when doing other people's OCs I always try to draw with the character's personality in mind so it's always nice when I'm successful X) All the new stuff you've got for her is fab, btw


in other news I think I've made up my mind to enter the raffle for the Amiibo, although if I won it idk which one I'd even get since they won't buy the 100$ Marth lmao Was thinking Samus for my brother but I saw her in stores and it seems pretty obvious that some of her figures are better than others. @_@
Oh yeah I was gonna make a buying thread for the Pok?ball but didn't have to, so here's the Jigglypudd I drew that I was gonna use in that


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> we're gonna have the most kawaii tombs i s2g
> u can do the rebloge if u want btw i can't remember how to reply on tumblr and too lazy to figure it out right now haha


"why does this person have a weird looking squidward on their headstone"
ok phEW it's adorable as heck and I love it wow


----------



## Benevoir

Your chibis are always spot-on, Zane! Please teach me your ways to the path of chibi because I can never seem to master it sobs

And I totally get you about the "can't do fanart" thing. ;w; Good luck and I'll be looking forward for the day where you spoil us Tales fanart for an eternity lmao.


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> "why does this person have a weird looking squidward on their headstone"
> ok phEW it's adorable as heck and I love it wow



hopefully they'll assume it's because i was a powerful ruler. in 100 years archeologists will put it in a museum 



honeyprince said:


> Your chibis are always spot-on, Zane! Please teach me your ways to the path of chibi because I can never seem to master it sobs
> 
> And I totally get you about the "can't do fanart" thing. ;w; Good luck and I'll be looking forward for the day where you spoil us Tales fanart for an eternity lmao.



omg what ; ; i can't teach somebody who's like 50 levels above me. Chibis are so deceptively simple tho only the chosen ones can master them, I can only dream of that day.
Also it looks like I missed your birthday somehow D: I don't have any cake so i made you this instead





Fan art has alluded me for many years. I could kind of do it when I was a kid drawing characters from Sonic Adventure 2 and whatnot LOL but it got harder instead of easier over time. If I can get the hang of it again they'll have to excommunicate me from the fandom because I'm gonna flood it

--

Not much else to update with, haven't had a lot of time to draw lately. QQ I've been making two new OCs for fun, though. Here's the wip of one of them, still in the middle of designing his clothes.




I actually drew it on a base I made (for other purposes which may or may not become clear in time huehue) but I ended up making heavy changes to it so you can't really tell. Whenever I make a character I start despairing that I might have subconsciously ripped it off from somewhere, so if this looks as familiar to anyone else as it does to me just lmk and I'll go insert myself into the nearest garbage can.

anyway that's all 4 now


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*cries* i love your art far too much ;3; keep up the good work <3333


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> hopefully they'll assume it's because i was a powerful ruler. in 100 years archeologists will put it in a museum


bruh anything about u belongs in a historical museum. the zane museum.
that's some boss ass oc damn what the hecky I love the eyes on them tho.


----------



## Alvery

Ahh your new OC looks really cool owo Seems like a bit of a jerk, though XD


----------



## Benevoir

Σ(゜ロ゜; )

hhhhhhh thank you so much for the wonderful birthday gift!! Honestly I'm both speechless and down-right happy right now and there's not enough words to describe my appreciation.

Really though, this made my entire night and I'll make sure to treasure it. ^^


----------



## Zane

*crawls out of a dumpster for minor update*

_When I was a boy my mother often said to me
Get married son and see how happy you will be_

I finished Outlast: Whistleblower yesterday and basically the word "darling" will never be the same to me. I was feeling really inspired so here's a doodle of the protagonist, Waylon Park. =D



*click for full size*​
all aboard the fanart train. Idk if he has a canon face so this is just my depiction. I was gonna add glasses but realistically I doubt if he would have been able to keep them on very long falling off of balconies and into elevator shafts and stuff like he does.
*Important note* - Outlast and Outlast: Whistleblower are both extremely bloody horror-survival games, and in Whistleblower in particular a few scenes with "The Groom" character go waaaay over the top, so PLEASE don't look it up unless you're like 18+ and are not disturbed by gore (any kind of gore.. they cover all bases I'm not joking)



emmatheweirdo said:


> *cries* i love your art far too much ;3; keep up the good work <3333



Aww thank you so much, I appreciate that!! :') I will try hahah



Aradai said:


> bruh anything about u belongs in a historical museum. the zane museum.
> that's some boss ass oc damn what the hecky I love the eyes on them tho.



the museum of modern zane. momz. gahaha
the eyes are mostly why i wanted to make the character but it later occurred to me i probably got the idea from some tokyo ghoul images i saw (i googled it after u mentioned it before gah x-x)



Alvery said:


> Ahh your new OC looks really cool owo Seems like a bit of a jerk, though XD



hahah thanks alvery!! It's the first time in quite awhile that I designed an OC outside of one of my stories so it's gonna be considerably more difficult to give him a personality and stuff.. but he does look kind of jerkish LOL so maybe I'll go that route indeed. I love jerk characters. 8)



honeyprince said:


> Σ(゜ロ゜; )
> 
> hhhhhhh thank you so much for the wonderful birthday gift!! Honestly I'm both speechless and down-right happy right now and there's not enough words to describe my appreciation.
> 
> Really though, this made my entire night and I'll make sure to treasure it. ^^



; -; you're totally welcome of course <3 I'm really glad you enjoyed it! I always wanted to draw your cute OC huhu

--
ok i have been rly slacking on art lately, my free time these past couple weeks i've used on horror games and hunting shiny Pok?mon lmao so nothing else 2day, but here's a lineart of another pic of that oc that i haven't finished designing yet


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> the museum of modern zane. momz. gahaha
> the eyes are mostly why i wanted to make the character but it later occurred to me i probably got the idea from some tokyo ghoul images i saw (i googled it after u mentioned it before gah x-x)


momz omg.
ohh they did have a familiar look to it, now that ur tellin me. the eyes on the characters are what defines them its so cool. I can't even make so many ocs and look at u, with rad and cool ocs :^|


----------



## Amissapanda

I love your style and coloring detail! Great stuff!


----------



## Zane

wELL this took a lot longer than expected but I'm finished one of the new OC's!!! =)







Spoiler: back








backview is uncolored b/c I got lazy. I was gonna put a design on the back of the coat but I ddn't wanna overcomplicate it any further :V


personality atm: A weak sorcerer who can't actually do any spells without nearly dying. instead uses impressive parlour tricks to fool (most) people. lies all the time & doesn't see anything wrong with it. likes wafer cookies. has a gambling problem.

I'm very pleased with it right now so hopefully that won't change in the next day or two lol I tried some different things with the coloring+shading and I think it looks p good. I was thinking I might try to commission some art of this character later on but then I went ahead and over-designed him a little. I did a re-draw test on a chibi though and the outfit's not _too_ bad to do but maybe that's cuz I did it once already.






and just in case I gave him a waaaay simpler alternative outfit B)





I was going to color that headshot lineart I posted last time too but I finished all of these today so I'm gonna save that 4 another time. Maybe once I do that I'll put them all on one img and use it as a ref.



Aradai said:


> momz omg.
> ohh they did have a familiar look to it, now that ur tellin me. the eyes on the characters are what defines them its so cool. I can't even make so many ocs and look at u, with rad and cool ocs :^|



rip I'm going for it anyway, I like the black eyeballs too much ;-; making OCs is p much my favorite thing it's basically the whole reason I kept drawing in the first place lmao you should make some beb I bet they would b cool 8D



Amissapanda said:


> I love your style and coloring detail! Great stuff!



:'D Thank you!! Omg you like my coloring though?? That's one of the things I always gotta remind myself to practice on, independent of my digital art practice too, because even when I was doing traditional art I never colored anything. Now the only thing I can do is cel-shade LOL I'm always peeping the way you color things in your thread, it's awesome and I wanna get there someday. ;p

--
Oop this talk of practice reminded me I was practicing eyes too, because that's another thing I've never been able to nail down. I tried it for awhile a few days ago but ehhh this is the best that came out of it haha


----------



## Amissapanda

Woooooow! Awesome stuff, Zane. I love his design!



Zane said:


> :'D Thank you!! Omg you like my coloring though?? That's one of the things I always gotta remind myself to practice on, independent of my digital art practice too, because even when I was doing traditional art I never colored anything. Now the only thing I can do is cel-shade LOL I'm always peeping the way you color things in your thread, it's awesome and I wanna get there someday. ;p



I do like your coloring! While the contrast is very light, it's not the point that you can't see it, and you still manage to be very detailed with it! And there's nothing wrong with cel-shading. I find that's the most comfortable thing for me, too. I'd try painting more, but I don't really have the tools for it on my ancient copy of Photoshop 7.0. Anyway, there's something very soft about the way that you color and I really enjoy it. : )


----------



## Aradai

damn how even that's so epic.






Zane said:


> rip I'm going for it anyway, I like the black eyeballs too much ;-; making OCs is p much my favorite thing it's basically the whole reason I kept drawing in the first place lmao you should make some beb I bet they would b cool 8D


making anything is almost really fun tbh. I love the thrill I think I might go on some generator and start from there lol. :^)


----------



## Zane

Finished the portrait-ish thing, click for full resolution 




also here's the original version that had the fullbody on it, I put it there to get the colors off of but it looked kinda cool lol: http://i.imgur.com/e6FuZug.png
I just slapped the background on there to be cool. I now have enough art to make a decent ref sheet yay. I might try to do that later today if I can decide on a layout but I'ma probably fail so we'll see. 

PFFFF I forgot to say in the last post - I knew I was gonna forget - but I'm trying to buy the *amethyst* so if someone wants to give me 300 bells for a chibi or a bust or something like that PM me. I'll probably have to make a thread for it but I really don't feel like it so I'm trying this first lel
Disclaimer: I'm not obligated to do art for anybody
phew got a bite ! although I might return with the same offer a few times, there's more birthstones I need to get ehehe



Amissapanda said:


> Woooooow! Awesome stuff, Zane. I love his design!
> 
> I do like your coloring! While the contrast is very light, it's not the point that you can't see it, and you still manage to be very detailed with it! And there's nothing wrong with cel-shading. I find that's the most comfortable thing for me, too. I'd try painting more, but I don't really have the tools for it on my ancient copy of Photoshop 7.0. Anyway, there's something very soft about the way that you color and I really enjoy it. : )



Thank you so much! I still like the design too so that's a good sign. B) Haha.
awww you're gonna make me blush jeez (ु*?З`)ू❣ I'm more insecure with my coloring than anything so this is nice to hear. The program I have can be used for cool paintings but I never learned how to paint in any medium, it frustrates me too much! ;(



Aradai said:


> damn how even that's so epic.
> [cool img!!]
> making anything is almost really fun tbh. I love the thrill I think I might go on some generator and start from there lol. :^)



Thank u beb (○?3｀)ﾉ yes it is very thrilling lol make moreeeee i need moreeeee

--

also my gallery got a couple new views since I put the link in my sig heeeeyyy


----------



## Aradai

I only have three but I'm on the same boat with u lmao
I love love love how u work with poses wwwwwwwww

damn I can't donate u some bells for a while then 0: I wanna let someone have a chance to get ur gr88 art


----------



## Shirohibiki

time 2 hop on waylons **** thats way too hot man o boy

ALSO UR NEW OC IS HELLA HELLA CUUUUUUUUTE I LOVE HIM OMG,,,,,,,,screams
why is your art so gr10 wehs


----------



## Zane

zzzz ok I reuploaded the last pic because I realized that the background added a bit of a texture to the character (most noticeable on the skin) and the full resolution isn't displaying properly for me, however I've been informed it seems to be working for people whose computers aren't lil cubes of trash. But if shows up weird and zoomed in for anyone else lmk so I can go get mad in the corner somewhere I guess. ?\_(ツ)_/?
(the texture is still visible on the original version I linked because I'm not gonna bother reuploading that)



Aradai said:


> I only have three but I'm on the same boat with u lmao
> I love love love how u work with poses wwwwwwwww
> 
> damn I can't donate u some bells for a while then 0: I wanna let someone have a chance to get ur gr88 art



i'm taking ur word on the pic bruh
you only have three ocs? =0 how do u live jk ily and thank youuuu i'm trying to work on my poses more!! 
And I'm supposed to be teaching you how to be ungenerous like me anyway B) 



Shirohibiki said:


> time 2 hop on waylons **** thats way too hot man o boy
> 
> ALSO UR NEW OC IS HELLA HELLA CUUUUUUUUTE I LOVE HIM OMG,,,,,,,,screams
> why is your art so gr10 wehs



LOLLL girl omg
sadly he already has a terrifying suitor so u will have to fight for him




this just reminded me I need to draw more Outlast ugh i love it dies

and thank you waaaaaahhh (・?з`・) I'm liking him a lot so far too yaayyyy 
ur art is gr11


----------



## azukitan

What a sexy beast! *q* Does this cutie have a name?


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> i'm taking ur word on the pic bruh
> you only have three ocs? =0 how do u live jk ily and thank youuuu i'm trying to work on my poses more!!
> And I'm supposed to be teaching you how to be ungenerous like me anyway B)


bruh I s w e a r
idkk I made my first one when i came on this site lmfao rip me. ur poses are as rad as u 03 0
yeah but ur sparking my giving urges grrrrrr >:[


----------



## Shirohibiki

Zane said:


> LOLLL girl omg
> sadly he already has a terrifying suitor so u will have to fight for him
> *snip*
> this just reminded me I need to draw more Outlast ugh i love it dies
> 
> and thank you waaaaaahhh (・?з`・) I'm liking him a lot so far too yaayyyy
> ur art is gr11



hey if hes willing to share then ill share B) if not..... ummm waylon and i will just run away 2gether cause im not a fighter lmfao (ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE I WATCHED THAT DLC PLAYTHROUGH)

shhshshhsh -pets ur face- non. urs is gr_12_ >:O omfg weRE NOT GOING TO DO THIS THO. ILU BB and ur new oc <3333


----------



## Zane

Commission for pengutango 





Not much to say except too often I type "ox" when I'm trying to write "oc"

Also tried my hand at the ref like I said I was gonna but my results are mostly hilarious in their lameness, however it should serve its purpose if I ever need to use it lol linkk:
http://i.imgur.com/4FhBt3X.png



azukitan said:


> What a sexy beast! *q* Does this cutie have a name?



Haha thank you!! (I hope you mean my oc and not Eddie up there LOL)
I forgot to post the name twice wowww well his working name has been "Icy" and that's grown on me but I haven't committed to it yet  I've also been feeling Sophira/Sophora. Maybe I'll just mash em together and make that his full name or somethin



Aradai said:


> bruh I s w e a r
> idkk I made my first one when i came on this site lmfao rip me. ur poses are as rad as u 03 0
> yeah but ur sparking my giving urges grrrrrr >:[



it's still not working for meeee flies into the sun (they're all showing up like that now so i guess it really is just me wah)
whAT i'm getting more incredulous by the minute :O and maybe but they're not as rad as you. =(
oops i didnt mean 2 do that *starts flashing cash to make them go away*



Shirohibiki said:


> hey if hes willing to share then ill share B) if not..... ummm waylon and i will just run away 2gether cause im not a fighter lmfao (ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE I WATCHED THAT DLC PLAYTHROUGH)
> 
> shhshshhsh -pets ur face- non. urs is gr_12_ >:O omfg weRE NOT GOING TO DO THIS THO. ILU BB and ur new oc <3333



LMAO ok that sounds like a happier ending anyway :') 
!!! at least you're familiar with it so u know what the stakes are huhuhu

ok but I know a lot of numbers I'm not scared to go higher!! loool ty babe ilu2 u 3u

--

bonus: here's a weird doodle I just did when something else i was trying to do didn't work


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> it's still not working for meeee flies into the sun (they're all showing up like that now so i guess it really is just me wah)
> whAT i'm getting more incredulous by the minute :O and maybe but they're not as rad as you. =(
> oops i didnt mean 2 do that *starts flashing cash to make them go away*


this is madness! 
I'm sorry i am a dissapoinment to the oc realm. shhhhhhh wat u talking bout ;0
*buys you a swanky efficient computer*


----------



## Zane

ok one more doodle 4 the road




it's Columbo !!! champion of my heart lmao I finally stayed up long enough to catch it again and it was so good I had to draw but now I'm rly going to bed all right 



Aradai said:


> this is madness!
> I'm sorry i am a dissapoinment to the oc realm. shhhhhhh wat u talking bout ;0
> *buys you a swanky efficient computer*



this is sadness  maybe if i restart my comp it'll fix it hmmm
non non what u lack in numbers u double tenfold in coolness B) 
ooo i wish then i could finally fulfill my dream of hurling this one into the street


----------



## Alvery

Ahh your new OC looks very very cool (☆_☆) (and he's not _that_ complicated, I'm sure you can commission stuff of him with no trouble!) Teach me your ways of OC creation, haha XD The only thing i can design is personality, not appearances ;v; - but you manage to do both! -w- by the way have this hastily doodled doodle of your oc i did while procrastinating on schoolwork clickie


----------



## Zane

beep here is the gist of the other character I wanted to make. thanks to the influence of a cool dream i had i decided to just make it Icy's (i'm committing to the name i swear) "human form" or something like that lol 




The reason it's so rough is that I was just doodling in the dead of morning because I couldn't go back to sleep, but then I fluked out and drew the eyes really good so I wanted to keep going but I couldn't salvage much of the rest of it ahahaha



Alvery said:


> Ahh your new OC looks very very cool (☆_☆) (and he's not _that_ complicated, I'm sure you can commission stuff of him with no trouble!) Teach me your ways of OC creation, haha XD The only thing i can design is personality, not appearances ;v; - but you manage to do both! -w- by the way have this hastily doodled doodle of your oc i did while procrastinating on schoolwork clickie



hhh thank you! (ू˃̣̣̣̣̣̣o˂̣̣̣̣̣̣ ू) yeah i guess the more i draw it almost seems not complicated _enough_ B) but u gotta be kitten me your ocs are seriously some of my favorites ever, and the bios you wrote for them were so awesome!! (regardless tho that's super cool to hear since I design these characters with the intention of using them in graphic novels some day huehuehue)

andddddd omG I love it thank you!!!!  I swear I smiled like an idiot when I opened that, what a nice surprise!! ;o; you even put the card in there awww c'mere you (ʃƪ ˘ ?˘) lol


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> ok one more doodle 4 the road
> [/img]
> it's Columbo !!! champion of my heart lmao I finally stayed up long enough to catch it again and it was so good I had to draw but now I'm rly going to bed all right
> 
> 
> 
> this is sadness  maybe if i restart my comp it'll fix it hmmm
> non non what u lack in numbers u double tenfold in coolness B)
> ooo i wish then i could finally fulfill my dream of hurling this one into the street


Columbo!!!!! im only 30 episodes in because of u but damn this is my fave tv show right next to parks and recreation.
maybe idk I'm bad at computer machinery.
hmmmmmm idk about that beb  if that makes you happy I wish I can get you a new one, it sounds fun to throw something that you've always hated outside


----------



## Zane

[tries chibis for the 304830230th time]






i saved the line art i did these on because i liked it so i might use it for a base and sell stuff like this or something but maybe not cuz i'm lazy? idk.



Aradai said:


> Columbo!!!!! im only 30 episodes in because of u but damn this is my fave tv show right next to parks and recreation.
> maybe idk I'm bad at computer machinery.
> hmmmmmm idk about that beb  if that makes you happy I wish I can get you a new one, it sounds fun to throw something that you've always hated outside



whoaa ur catching up to me. i don't know how many I've seen but it's probably getting close to all by now, so sad  i'm glad you're enjoying it though, I hate when I accidentally hype something up and then when ppl finally see it they're just like "uhm." lmao
there was a time when I liked this computer, we did everything together :') but now it belongs in the laptop equivalent of an old folks' home with people who can take care of it.


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> whoaa ur catching up to me. i don't know how many I've seen but it's probably getting close to all by now, so sad  i'm glad you're enjoying it though, I hate when I accidentally hype something up and then when ppl finally see it they're just like "uhm." lmao
> there was a time when I liked this computer, we did everything together :') but now it belongs in the laptop equivalent of an old folks' home with people who can take care of it.


:0 wow I'll slow down or smth, but I have to put this Netflix account to use!! I like this show a lot don't worry! I'm glad u suggested it to me. lmao good analogy, but I think it's better off in that home than on your desk it sounds hella buggy :/

also those chibis are cute but not as cute as u


----------



## Zane

I BET Y'ALL THOUGHT I WAS KIDDING















drawing on a base is sooo easy and fun ugh I can't get myself too used to it or i'll spoil myself. damn though.
Characters belong to Aradai and gnoixaim, respectively. 
*edited with updated version of my other character welp



Aradai said:


> :0 wow I'll slow down or smth, but I have to put this Netflix account to use!! I like this show a lot don't worry! I'm glad u suggested it to me. lmao good analogy, but I think it's better off in that home than on your desk it sounds hella buggy :/
> 
> also those chibis are cute but not as cute as u



it doesn't matter how fast u go so long as u do not stop  lmao
I didn't even know it was on Netflix I want Netflix now. ;-; 
thanks bruh!! :') i wonder if i drew myself if i could make it as cute as me *o*


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> I BET Y'ALL THOUGHT I WAS KIDDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drawing on a base is sooo easy and fun ugh I can't get myself too used to it or i'll spoil myself. damn though.
> Characters belong to Aradai and gnoixaim, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter how fast u go so long as u do not stop  lmao
> I didn't even know it was on Netflix I want Netflix now. ;-;
> thanks bruh!! :') i wonder if i drew myself if i could make it as cute as me *o*


ily 100000/10 thank YOU BEB <3 
oh no I hope i don't stop :0 aww I wish I could help you out :'(
bruh it'd be double cute. too cute. too cute for mankind


----------



## Zane

rip it's too late i'm addicted to the base. Got something a lil different this time though.













My Smash mains!  I miss being good at this game. I'm working on a Yoshi rn - my original main - but Idk if I can even do it, which is ironic because I drew Yoshi all the time as a kid. I really need to try drawing things other than people  lol. Didn't include Samus' new ~rocket-heels~ because they're ugly and stupid srry. 



Aradai said:


> ily 100000/10 thank YOU BEB <3
> oh no I hope i don't stop :0 aww I wish I could help you out :'(
> bruh it'd be double cute. too cute. too cute for mankind



ur welcome bruh u3u i knew i had to draw them once i saw them they're supa cool like youuu (?ω｀)
too cute for this earth? could it be that its.... out of this world


----------



## Aradai

pffffttttt naw son they cool as yoUUUU but thank u so much ily
:0 good point, idk if that's bad for the earth or something.

I love the new chibis keep it up (￣▽￣)


----------



## Aradai

bump bc my beb needs the love


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> rip it's too late i'm addicted to the base. Got something a lil different this time though.



BECAUSE I CAN FINALLY SEE THE IMAGES. I LOVE THAT OLIMAR CHIBI <33333


----------



## azukitan

Seriously lovin' those chibis! Your attention to detail and shading is beyond compare. MOAR PLZ <3


----------



## Zane

the chibis i did yesterday and this morning to pay for roses! hahahah















thanks again to my commissioners! y'all made it possible for me to spread the luv



Aradai said:


> bump bc my beb needs the love



me loev !!
i do beb how did u know ;-; 
thanks 4 the bump<3



gnoixaim said:


> BECAUSE I CAN FINALLY SEE THE IMAGES. I LOVE THAT OLIMAR CHIBI <33333



dang that's what i get for switching to imgur :U thank you!! i'm pretty pleased with it, i wasn't expecting it to turn out but i guess he's humanoid enough that i could manage it lol



azukitan said:


> Seriously lovin' those chibis! Your attention to detail and shading is beyond compare. MOAR PLZ <3



(/ v \) aww thank u, you flatter me so much azu dear. I am getting in a lot of practice with coloring and shading when i'm doing these tho! 


--


temporarily switching back to Dist avatar cuz roses. B))))


----------



## Aradai

hh I need to get u a rose but I always miss the restocks!! lmao I am a tired nerd.
those are some adorable chibis how even.


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> hh I need to get u a rose but I always miss the restocks!! lmao I am a tired nerd.
> those are some adorable chibis how even.



i don't see them in the shop anymore omg u can never send me your love rip in peace sleepy nerd unu
thank u beb i appreciate that ! ; v; psst make more ocs so i can draw them huehue


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> i don't see them in the shop anymore omg u can never send me your love rip in peace sleepy nerd unu
> thank u beb i appreciate that ! ; v; psst make more ocs so i can draw them huehue


:^^^((((((((((
omg bruh u know how I feel abt gift art..,,, ur gonna drive me insane


----------



## Zane

this is not even close to what i meant to draw this morning but i like it anyway i'm gonna keep going




i wish i knew how to frikkin color though whhhhh

also made thumbnails for the last two chibi dumps because wynaut



Aradai said:


> :^^^((((((((((
> omg bruh u know how I feel abt gift art..,,, ur gonna drive me insane



just for public record u did send ur love i have been a fool
i know bruh but i told u i gotta do it.. i will make you like gifts someday, i swear it!!


----------



## MC4pros

Zane said:


> the chibis i did yesterday and this morning to pay for roses! hahahah


; o ; THESE ARE SO CUTE OMG! <3 
*dies*


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> just for public record u did send ur love i have been a fool
> i know bruh but i told u i gotta do it.. i will make you like gifts someday, i swear it!!


I wasn't sure if you would find out OTL
hhhhhh back to the generators or smth cries i always wanted to make a canon oc but how even


----------



## Zane

MC4pros said:


> ; o ; THESE ARE SO CUTE OMG! <3
> *dies*



 Thank you! I'm still toying with the idea of selling them in a shop thread or something but idk yet, they only take a couple hours to do (usually) but still i am lazy
*revives u*



Aradai said:


> I wasn't sure if you would find out OTL
> hhhhhh back to the generators or smth cries i always wanted to make a canon oc but how even



oh no was it supposed to be a secret D:
yeee generate to ur heart's content B) psst what's a canon oc rip
do you mean like a fan character from an existing universe or smth?? :O 

--
also wip




i'm trying to use the water color brush because i guess i hate myself today lmao


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> oh no was it supposed to be a secret D:
> yeee generate to ur heart's content B) psst what's a canon oc rip
> do you mean like a fan character from an existing universe or smth?? :O
> 
> --
> also wip
> [/img]
> i'm trying to use the water color brush because i guess i hate myself today lmao


:0 it's out now, it's not ur fault though 
when it doubt generate it out lmao yee like that! I have some ideas but my mind is like "nah"

cool! I like their clothes and hair I want ittt. good luck btw, the water color brushes make anything look hella cool imo


----------



## azukitan

I approve of your OC's
- hair because purple is my favorite color
- glasses due to their shape being similar to Kamina's shades
- jacket; I OWN ONE JUST LIKE IT, LOL!


----------



## Zane

mleeeeehhh





thats as done as its gonna get!!! water color brush on everything except the skin and anything that was white, also used the crayon tool for the bg lol found out it can blend in interesting ways. got some free shading out of it too. I tried some more different things on this and they really worked out for me for once so I'm happy about that =) 

version without bg: http://i.imgur.com/IgBemQ8.png



Aradai said:


> :0 it's out now, it's not ur fault though
> when it doubt generate it out lmao yee like that! I have some ideas but my mind is like "nah"
> 
> cool! I like their clothes and hair I want ittt. good luck btw, the water color brushes make anything look hella cool imo



guilty 5ever
don't hate, generate. uwu omg u should do it, i used to think those kinds of OC's were weird but they grew on me, i wanna see what u got huhu
water color brush is nice as heck but so hard to use, even digitally ; ; well for me at least, i'm probably doing something wrong lmao it takes me sooo long cri



azukitan said:


> I approve of your OC's
> - hair because purple is my favorite color
> - glasses due to their shape being similar to Kamina's shades
> - jacket; I OWN ONE JUST LIKE IT, LOL!



Hahah, thank you! B) I'm gonna wear your badge of approval with pride ;v; 
Lucky, I always wanted a jacket like that!! lmao fantasy-fulfilling oc alert orz love pointy glasses too, but i have some of those at least

--
mini sketch dump


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> mleeeeehhh
> [img]rad.png[/img]
> 
> 
> guilty 5ever
> don't hate, generate. uwu omg u should do it, i used to think those kinds of OC's were weird but they grew on me, i wanna see what u got huhu
> water color brush is nice as heck but so hard to use, even digitally ; ; well for me at least, i'm probably doing something wrong lmao it takes me sooo long cri


that drawing is so cool I love it. I love the way you work with poses 
ya but....I can't think of a concept that is for me lol I'll probably just generate something eVENTUALLY
why must nice things be so difficult to use. aww I'm sure you didn't do anything wrong, everyone works a different way
also cute sketches!


----------



## Zane

i just want a lot of money and talent





art hack: do a sloppy color job on your amusing doodles for interesting results. fun but ultimately a waste of time, which is what I was trying to do anyway. I'm waiting to go somewhere and getting impatient!! also discovered a new art rage effect (that blurry squiggle in the background)



Aradai said:


> that drawing is so cool I love it. I love the way you work with poses
> ya but....I can't think of a concept that is for me lol I'll probably just generate something eVENTUALLY
> why must nice things be so difficult to use. aww I'm sure you didn't do anything wrong, everyone works a different way
> also cute sketches!



;o; thank u so much as always, although its ironic you should say that cuz i'm suddenly in a pose slump !!!1! work ur generator magic i'm hurtin for stuff 2 draw
lol i'm still convinced there must be an easier way to do this, coloring is hard but not supposed to be this hard yikes 8U


----------



## LeilaChan

your art is really awesome


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> ;o; thank u so much as always, although its ironic you should say that cuz i'm suddenly in a pose slump !!!1! work ur generator magic i'm hurtin for stuff 2 draw
> lol i'm still convinced there must be an easier way to do this, coloring is hard but not supposed to be this hard yikes 8U


huhuhuhu I guess we're both in slumps if u get wat I mean im sorry i was planning on putting it off but I guess Ill do it now I'll help my love :^:
coloring was and still is the death of me, my friend still gives me her stuff to color and I'm like "why r u doing this I thought we were friends"


----------



## azukitan

rofl @ Marth and Kirby's expressions

*blesses you with an immense amount of fortune*
Now you have the full package, kekeke <3

And yasss, lemme show you the jacket:


Spoiler: Don't mind Yogi and Kirby. They're just chillin'.


----------



## Zane

Something different today. I bought a Mario amiibo a couple days ago for the express purpose of making a metal Mario (the only Mario I like besides his 8-bit and paper variants) and while it's very far from perfect, I didn't screw it up nearly as much as I could have so I'm feeling pretty good about it! I've never spray-painted something before, let alone something this small, so I think I did all right, and the paint stuck well in the important places like the face.









I'm considering painting the flame blue later but idk I'll have to think about it some more. The name of this gallery I just picked because I forgot the actual name I was going to give it (It was really good but that's all I can remember lol) and now it can finally live up to it. 8)


besides that here's another random doodle I did while trying to work my way to making a proper lineart for another character (which I finally did so hopefully this will be the last scribble for awhile)






Spoiler: no bg













LeilaChan said:


> your art is really awesome



Aww thank you so much! :') Also good to see you again, I remember your qt mayor!







Aradai said:


> huhuhuhu I guess we're both in slumps if u get wat I mean im sorry i was planning on putting it off but I guess Ill do it now I'll help my love :^:
> coloring was and still is the death of me, my friend still gives me her stuff to color and I'm like "why r u doing this I thought we were friends"



HUGS YOU A LOT 
i'ma need to take a whack at that ghostie androgyne when i get out of my weird doodle phase. she's testing ur metal, maybe I'll start sending you my stuff to color ;))))))



azukitan said:


> rofl @ Marth and Kirby's expressions
> 
> *blesses you with an immense amount of fortune*
> Now you have the full package, kekeke <3
> 
> And yasss, lemme show you the jacket:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't mind Yogi and Kirby. They're just chillin'.



oh you X) thank u now i can retire and live my dream of swimming in gold like Scrooge McDuck.  
omg that jacket is exactly like it you weren't kidding! hahaha Aww Yogi<3 Such a cool looking lil guinea piggie. Nice Kirby too lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Zane said:


> Something different today. I bought a Mario amiibo a couple days ago for the express purpose of making a metal Mario (the only Mario I like besides his 8-bit and paper variants) and while it's very far from perfect, I didn't screw it up nearly as much as I could have so I'm feeling pretty good about it! I've never spray-painted something before, let alone something this small, so I think I did all right, and the paint stuck well in the important places like the face.


Pretty much the next best thing to the actual Silver Mario Amiibo lmao, It's really well done tho!


----------



## Zane

Hyogo said:


> Pretty much the next best thing to the actual Silver Mario Amiibo lmao, It's really well done tho!



I thought of waiting for the actual one but something tells me it's gonna be hellish to try to get it (for a normal price that is). I like Smash Mario's pose more anyway. Danke sch?n for the compliment!


----------



## Zane

ok im not normally in the habit of drawing people right after they die but it was either that or be a depressed pos all day so here




taking the rest of the day off to be sad bye


----------



## Hyoshido

RIP Spock :'c


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> HUGS YOU A LOT
> i'ma need to take a whack at that ghostie androgyne when i get out of my weird doodle phase. she's testing ur metal, maybe I'll start sending you my stuff to color ;))))))


:'^)))) ily
also pshhh doodles are the best never stop, I love love love this latest one rip. bro if ur sure I don't want u exertin yourselfshe hasn't made me color in months so I might be rusty but bruh,, worst form of punishment how could u




killua is perplexed or smth
also that amiibo is awesome! it's neato b))))))


----------



## Zane

More OC stuff, I'm going to try to channel the noble egg today and be sunny side up.  I almost had these done yesterday anyway



click 4 full view

another of my favorite characters, I almost never draw her in anything feminine which frankly is a crime. So here's some frilly formal and swimsuit stuff. I really went crazy with the airbrush on the clothes. OTL

unrelated to anything but i'm getting a bit addicted to MH4! I'm not nearly as bad at it as I thought I was gonna be from playing the demo for MH3 before. Maybe I'll try drawing me n my brother's hunter characters for some challenging armor practice. 8) Either way I think I'm gonna work on my fan art skills some more. Posting my OCs all the time is great for me but doesn't really make sense cuz how is anyone supposed to care about them when they don't even know who they are lmao need to stop being lazy and write.

ALSO someone remind me to fix the frikkin banner already hahaha I need a new one so bad but idk what to put on it 



Aradai said:


> :'^)))) ily
> also pshhh doodles are the best never stop, I love love love this latest one rip. bro if ur sure I don't want u exertin yourselfshe hasn't made me color in months so I might be rusty but bruh,, worst form of punishment how could u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killua is perplexed or smth
> also that amiibo is awesome! it's neato b))))))



rip  thank u tho doodles are fun so at least me n you can enjoy them 
no exertion don't worry, also because u were the 100th post (i think) I made it a celebratory occasion 



no text http://i.imgur.com/ZxDSWuc.png
transparent http://i.imgur.com/grSyF27.png

nice icon bruh also ily 2 and thank you ;.; i wanna see ur coloring skills sometime tho huehuehue


----------



## Aradai

your oc is literally so so adorable and you gave her cute clothes omfg too much cuteness
lol I love all of your ocs never stop posting them bruh. and leave the little babies to sleep some more bcos a month-long nap seems like heaven


Zane said:


> rip  thank u tho doodles are fun so at least me n you can enjoy them
> no exertion don't worry, also because u were the 100th post (i think) I made it a celebratory occasion
> 
> 
> 
> no text http://i.imgur.com/ZxDSWuc.png
> transparent http://i.imgur.com/grSyF27.png
> 
> nice icon bruh also ily 2 and thank you ;.; i wanna see ur coloring skills sometime tho huehuehue


doodles can wear off so many things and u can find unknown things about what you can do (well at least I can haha)
bro omg I was I didnpt even know, I love u and I hope it didn't bug u, I always have to respond to my baby all the time <<33 im also saving all versions this is gold
my coloring right now is poop I can't shade as good as I did before rip my coloring skils


----------



## Hyoshido

Zane said:


> unrelated to anything but i'm getting a bit addicted to MH4! I'm not nearly as bad at it as I thought I was gonna be from playing the demo for MH3 before. Maybe I'll try drawing me n my brother's hunter characters for some challenging armor practice. 8)


DO IT, DO IT, MONSTER HUNTER NEEDS MORE LOVE HERE.



Zane said:


> Either way I think I'm gonna work on my fan art skills some more.


Let me spam you for ideas.


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> -snip-



I like her swimsuit. /runsaway


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> your oc is literally so so adorable and you gave her cute clothes omfg too much cuteness
> lol I love all of your ocs never stop posting them bruh. and leave the little babies to sleep some more bcos a month-long nap seems like heaven
> 
> doodles can wear off so many things and u can find unknown things about what you can do (well at least I can haha)
> bro omg I was I didnpt even know, I love u and I hope it didn't bug u, I always have to respond to my baby all the time <<33 im also saving all versions this is gold
> my coloring right now is poop I can't shade as good as I did before rip my coloring skils



;;;u;;; thank u bruh ily i'm gunna keep posting my OCs and it's your fault!!! >:D
damn that's true too!! (about the doodles, it can help u come up with new techniques n stuff)
noooo it didn't bug me omg i appreciate all ur posts they give me strength ;v;b pouring one out for your coloring skills rip but i bet they're actually good huhu



Hyogo said:


> DO IT, DO IT, MONSTER HUNTER NEEDS MORE LOVE HERE.
> 
> 
> Let me spam you for ideas.


I'll probably wait until I have cooler armor, I'm decked in super noob chic

ummm no thx to the second thing (」゜ロ゜)」



gnoixaim said:


> I like her swimsuit. /runsaway








 get back here and say that to my face!!1!


--
wip so this isn't just a reply post 




Designing a new outfit for Icy in case I find an artist I like who only draws girls 8)))))) jk but i wonder if this would work tho???? huehuehue honestly just felt like doing this for some reason \o/


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> ;;;u;;; thank u bruh ily i'm gunna keep posting my OCs and it's your fault!!! >:D
> damn that's true too!! (about the doodles, it can help u come up with new techniques n stuff)
> noooo it didn't bug me omg i appreciate all ur posts they give me strength ;v;b pouring one out for your coloring skills rip but i bet they're actually good huhu


:^: let's hug it out lmao. yes yes this is good >:)))))))))
yeah! it's always v cool when you find one out tbh
you sure??? >.< and I'm glad to hear that because u do the same love :'^) 
thank u *sad violin* nooo lol that's why I deleted most of them lol rip
------
also tht outfit it gorgeous how are u giving icy clothes that look so great


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> get back here and say that to my face!!1!



OK, I REALLY LIKE HER SWIM SUIT. AND....


Spoiler











oMG and please finish that pic and color it. If you don't, Iw ill be upset at you.


----------



## Hyoshido

Zane said:


> I'll probably wait until I have cooler armor, I'm decked in super noob chic
> 
> ummm no thx to the second thing (」゜ロ゜)


Rhenoplos = best armor for females.

Oh, ok 8(


----------



## Aradai

bump (i'd make u a little something but I'm pooped)


----------



## Zane

there I did it  i wanted to get fancy and add a rose pattern on the skirt somewhere but I got too lazy to make it work.

there was something else i wanted to say but i forgot and i have to pee so i can't concentrate



Aradai said:


> :^: let's hug it out lmao. yes yes this is good >:)))))))))
> yeah! it's always v cool when you find one out tbh
> you sure??? >.< and I'm glad to hear that because u do the same love :'^)
> thank u *sad violin* nooo lol that's why I deleted most of them lol rip
> ------
> also tht outfit it gorgeous how are u giving icy clothes that look so great





Aradai said:


> bump (i'd make u a little something but I'm pooped)



hell yes but it's been awhile I'll have to reference the wiki again :O especially since this seems like an emotional moment and I forget what to do in that case.. no back claps right?? B)
Mrkrabsplayingtinyviolin.jpeg noooo why thhis is like when u said you threw out that bust of that guy that you sculpted!! 

aw ur a poop :') idk i'm into drawing dresses lately i dont know what thats about!! thank u a lot for the bump n stuff<33 and if you do make a lil something i definitely wanna see it !!



gnoixaim said:


> OK, I REALLY LIKE HER SWIM SUIT. AND....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oMG and please finish that pic and color it. If you don't, Iw ill be upset at you.



there i colored it now u cant yell at me :D
so thick that everybody else in the room is so uncomfortable omgggg yeeeeeesss I love her, this is a special occasion so i did this too




clearly heavily referenced from an actual photo, i can't actually do even semi-realism huehuehue



Hyogo said:


> Rhenoplos = best armor for females.
> 
> Oh, ok 8(



that's surprising, it looks pretty weird on the male character. I still wanna make a girl so I can see what the armor looks like even though my brother claims it's not as good


----------



## Hyoshido

Zane said:


> that's surprising, it looks pretty weird on the male character. I still wanna make a girl so I can see what the armor looks like even though my brother claims it's not as good


Females it's like a Cat suit on Gunners and a bear on Blademasters, it's really cute.









Also I need to punish you for rekking me so hard on Mario Kart 8(


----------



## Aradai

weh they be looking perf, I love the bows haha



Zane said:


> hell yes but it's been awhile I'll have to reference the wiki again :O especially since this seems like an emotional moment and I forget what to do in that case.. no back claps right?? B)
> Mrkrabsplayingtinyviolin.jpeg noooo why thhis is like when u said you threw out that bust of that guy that you sculpted!!
> 
> aw ur a poop :') idk i'm into drawing dresses lately i dont know what thats about!! thank u a lot for the bump n stuff<33 and if you do make a lil something i definitely wanna see it !!


yeah sorry no backclapping, just a pure, tender bro hug. brug.
im sorry!! idk tht people would want to see it!!
yes I'm still a poop. every outfit you design is magic to me tbh. aww I'll try <3


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> weh they be looking perf, I love the bows haha
> 
> yeah sorry no backclapping, just a pure, tender bro hug. brug.
> im sorry!! idk tht people would want to see it!!
> yes I'm still a poop. every outfit you design is magic to me tbh. aww I'll try <3



no magical girl outfit is complete without an oversized bow (ty beb)
only brugs in this brahternity, i'll try to restrain my oafish clap-happy hands !!  wweh i wanna see it I can only use my imagination now cri
It's weird cuz normally I like. suck at making clothes. especially when I'm actually trying to come up with something good. I can only finish a design when i don't know what I want to do. >:T good luck bruh i'll be in the corner sending u support vibes ♥ 



Hyogo said:


> Females it's like a Cat suit on Gunners and a bear on Blademasters, it's really cute.
> -snip-
> Also I need to punish you for rekking me so hard on Mario Kart 8(



wtf I want to be a bear what is this discrimination. 
Lol I got destroyed on my last race, I got hit by like 20 things comin out of the cannon and had to ride the Lakitu up the hill rip me. That was an excellent night of Karting however!


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> no magical girl outfit is complete without an oversized bow (ty beb)
> only brugs in this brahternity, i'll try to restrain my oafish clap-happy hands !!  wweh i wanna see it I can only use my imagination now cri
> It's weird cuz normally I like. suck at making clothes. especially when I'm actually trying to come up with something good. I can only finish a design when i don't know what I want to do. >:T good luck bruh i'll be in the corner sending u support vibes ♥


omg best magical girl transformation ever
dont worry I got baby hands that are slap happy (i play chicken with too much ppl lol) :^(
aww don't fret, clothes are the hardest ever >:<< all I do is make basic af tshirts in my doodles lmao. urs are lovely as ever <3


----------



## Aradai

bump im making u a jade and dist thingy huhuhu


----------



## Aradai

idk how I feel about this​


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> idk how I feel about this​



HUUU it's perfect i'm dead ;o; getting renders for Dist is basically impossible too lmao thank u bruh it's an honor to have this beauty on my thread 8)))) and the banner's nice too WINK Honestly tho I love it 



Aradai said:


> omg best magical girl transformation ever
> dont worry I got baby hands that are slap happy (i play chicken with too much ppl lol) :^(
> aww don't fret, clothes are the hardest ever >:<< all I do is make basic af tshirts in my doodles lmao. urs are lovely as ever <3



chicken hands? is that the game ppl hold out their hands and try to quickly slap them or someTHING LIKE THAT i cant remember how it goes omfg
t-shirts are the hottest and also a classic!! thank you as always u are truly da best :')

--
on another note i think i'm gonna do an auction """""soon"""" (disclaimer: might not be soon at all) because I'm like, so over this whole 'never having bells' thing it's not rly working for me.. lmao
anyway whenever i do it it will probs be for full-body since I don't have a lot of good chibi examples mleh \o/


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> HUUU it's perfect i'm dead ;o; getting renders for Dist is basically impossible too lmao thank u bruh it's an honor to have this beauty on my thread 8)))) and the banner's nice too WINK Honestly tho I love it
> 
> 
> 
> chicken hands? is that the game ppl hold out their hands and try to quickly slap them or someTHING LIKE THAT i cant remember how it goes omfg
> t-shirts are the hottest and also a classic!! thank you as always u are truly da best :')


omg I couldn't find ANY of dist =( poor dude.
but omg I'm glad u like it, if u want u can use it (kinda unlikely though since ur coolness keeps this alive!!)

yes that's the game! my hands are always red as tomatoes lol. tshirts are the best, especially loose ones! <33
also good luck on your auction bb!!


----------



## Aradai

I love u!!​


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> omg I couldn't find ANY of dist =( poor dude.
> but omg I'm glad u like it, if u want u can use it (kinda unlikely though since ur coolness keeps this alive!!)
> 
> yes that's the game! my hands are always red as tomatoes lol. tshirts are the best, especially loose ones! <33
> also good luck on your auction bb!!



I know, there's none!! B( Good thing those playing card things came out, so now there's at least another official art of him in existence lol I'm lucky to have a render that i got from Kairi-Kitten huhu 
If I needa bump something I'm totally gonna use it 8) t-shirts will never go out of style. thank u for the luck and bumps !!



Aradai said:


> I love u!!​








 i love u 2

--

mm these are old but i don't wanna keep posting with nothing so eh









i took individual photos of all of them but i only uploaded this one cuz wynaut. Trivia: I made the shiny Zoroark before I actually had one in-game, I made in case I never got one because hatching all those eggs was tearing my soul apart.


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> I know, there's none!! B( Good thing those playing card things came out, so now there's at least another official art of him in existence lol I'm lucky to have a render that i got from Kairi-Kitten huhu
> If I needa bump something I'm totally gonna use it 8) t-shirts will never go out of style. thank u for the luck and bumps !!


yess lol, I clicked about 3 links that looked like renders but they were jpgs or tiny ones 
:') thank u and yeah tshirts are my go to. and np <<3333
woahh there those are some cool and adorable thingers. and aww just look at linoone these are so cute and tiny!! They must've been difficult to make because of their sizes most likely?


----------



## Aradai




----------



## Zane

more chibi experimenting, I still don't have the courage to make an auction but need $$$ so if anyone wants to buy a chibi in this style for 300 bells just pm me or whatever. same disclaimer as last time: I'm not obligated to take any request. 

also changed the banner finally but it's eh so might change it again.



Aradai said:


> yess lol, I clicked about 3 links that looked like renders but they were jpgs or tiny ones
> :') thank u and yeah tshirts are my go to. and np <<3333
> woahh there those are some cool and adorable thingers. and aww just look at linoone these are so cute and tiny!! They must've been difficult to make because of their sizes most likely?



Awwh thank u beb TuT needle-felting tiny things is pretty time consuming but it's not too difficult once u get going. my problem is I always stab my fingers with the needle. DX i made an awesome cat once but i gave it to my niece and, well, may it rip in peace. 

still love seeing my favorite scientists on this thread 8')


----------



## azukitan

[_CUTENESS INTENSIFIES_]

AHHH, YOUR AUCTION WILL BE SO SUCCESSFUL, THOUGH! Don't lose your nerve. I believe in youuuuuu!!!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

DAT JIRACHI THO.

Did you enjoy using Colors! 3D ?

Would you reccomend it? 
My tablet/Computer are down for the count right now ;^;

looking for a cheap alternative till i can get new ones, and its been suggested to me before o:


----------



## Zane

azukitan said:


> [_CUTENESS INTENSIFIES_]
> 
> AHHH, YOUR AUCTION WILL BE SO SUCCESSFUL, THOUGH! Don't lose your nerve. I believe in youuuuuu!!!



AHHHH thank you, your belief in me will be the glue on my cobbled-together confidence. ; v;b lol 
honestly thank u though !! :')



Wishy_The_Star said:


> DAT JIRACHI THO.
> 
> Did you enjoy using Colors! 3D ?
> 
> Would you reccomend it?
> My tablet/Computer are down for the count right now ;^;
> 
> looking for a cheap alternative till i can get new ones, and its been suggested to me before o:



 this is a Jirachi positive environment

I did enjoy using Colors a lot, but I didn't know up from down in the digital art world so the stuff it's lacking wasn't a problem to me - Only five layers, pen settings begin and end at line thickness, only three default canvas sizes. It's really easy to use so that's a plus, and coloring on the touch screen is pretty smooth (and personally gave me a lot of helpful practice coloring digitally). And it's cheap so I would recommend it ;P But unless you're a pro like some of the people who upload to the Colors Gallery (srsly hot damN) it's hard to get amazing results, everything came out a bit pixel-y for me.


----------



## Aradai

wTF??? i didnt see ur post im sorry beb :^:


Zane said:


> Awwh thank u beb TuT needle-felting tiny things is pretty time consuming but it's not too difficult once u get going. my problem is I always stab my fingers with the needle. DX i made an awesome cat once but i gave it to my niece and, well, may it rip in peace.
> 
> still love seeing my favorite scientists on this thread 8')


i need to really get onto this hobby ive been procrastinating so much. lol im so clumsy that when i bump into anything now, i don't feel any pain anymore...rip. and aww rip cat, but im sure she thought it was cute while the cat was still there :')
also those chibs are too adorable to resist good luck!


----------



## Aradai

I gave up trying to fix this banner and makin it more """""cool"""" but that isn't my ability sorry​


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> wTF??? i didnt see ur post im sorry beb :^:
> i need to really get onto this hobby ive been procrastinating so much. lol im so clumsy that when i bump into anything now, i don't feel any pain anymore...rip. and aww rip cat, but im sure she thought it was cute while the cat was still there :')
> also those chibs are too adorable to resist good luck!


Awh don't worry about it me loev (~￣?￣)~ omg procrastinator. I'll keep posting pictures of all my raggedy ass dolls until u remember to pick yourself up some wool and dangerously sharp needles. Lol I hope so, both my nieces only live in the moment so u can't give em anything and expect it to be there the next day. Anyway I found a pic of the cat (and the dog that was ok but not as good as the cat, he kept overbalancing too)





ok it's not as awesome as I said but it still took awhile lol I even did these feet details for some ungodly reason




I should just stop being lazy and make another. 8U


Aradai said:


> I gave up trying to fix this banner and makin it more """""cool"""" but that isn't my ability sorry​


sshhh the reason u can't add coolness is bc youre using it all on yourself (☆? v｀) that banner is at peak coolness anyway 

--

while i was looking at this part of my iPhoto I found this cool clay Papi I made for my brother one or two years ago




but he recently kicked Papi out of his town for "asking to move too many times" >://// Now his town is full of villagers he hates huhuhueheueheu


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> Awh don't worry about it me loev (~￣?￣)~ omg procrastinator. I'll keep posting pictures of all my raggedy ass dolls until u remember to pick yourself up some wool and dangerously sharp needles. Lol I hope so, both my nieces only live in the moment so u can't give em anything and expect it to be there the next day. Anyway I found a pic of the cat (and the dog that was ok but not as good as the cat, he kept overbalancing too)
> ////


(=?∀｀)人(?∀｀=) and yes I'm a huge procrastinator im procrastinating rn lol. huhuhuhu this pleases me, your figures are so cute, that papa is adorable as hell too. lmao your nieces are bundles of destruction dressed in wrapping paper. also shh my coolness is down the drain


----------



## Zane

hav some Ganon doodles








demon king how do i love thee, let me count the ways!



Aradai said:


> (=?∀｀)人(?∀｀=) and yes I'm a huge procrastinator im procrastinating rn lol. huhuhuhu this pleases me, your figures are so cute, that papa is adorable as hell too. lmao your nieces are bundles of destruction dressed in wrapping paper. also shh my coolness is down the drain



I'd procrastinate but I'm too lazy
awww thank u ;v; I'd like to say "huhu I can do better these days!!" but i honestly haven't improved much in sculpting lmao I need to figure out how to make armatures. \o/ 
it's going down the drain to AWESOME TOWN


----------



## gnoixaim

Dat Ganondorf is fab. I JUST WANT TO TOUCH HIS HAIR. 

And please lemme rlc you to make me a fuzz ball. Omg yes I am just seeing those pics now. I'm hella slow


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> I'd procrastinate but I'm too lazy
> awww thank u ;v; I'd like to say "huhu I can do better these days!!" but i honestly haven't improved much in sculpting lmao I need to figure out how to make armatures. \o/
> it's going down the drain to AWESOME TOWN


did u just 
d'aww I'm sure you have, but your figures are awesome nonetheless! also I forgot to say that the paws on the cat were awesome how do you do that thingy 
nuuh! >:( *cant come up with a comeback*

those Ganon doodles though omg I love them and I love you!!


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> Dat Ganondorf is fab. I JUST WANT TO TOUCH HIS HAIR.
> 
> And please lemme rlc you to make me a fuzz ball. Omg yes I am just seeing those pics now. I'm hella slow



no one can resist his evil curls (｀∇?)ψ
wtf it's not worth money!! lmao ok i'll make an Etsy and list everything for 50$ so I can be Cool?   u slow mutha



Aradai said:


> did u just
> d'aww I'm sure you have, but your figures are awesome nonetheless! also I forgot to say that the paws on the cat were awesome how do you do that thingy
> nuuh! >:( *cant come up with a comeback*
> 
> those Ganon doodles though omg I love them and I love you!!



HEHEHE
well I was working on something but I've been putting it off majorly, whenever I finish it we can see. >B) the cat paws defied my wildest expectation, I think I just used a tiiiny bit of wool and then stabbed it in there until it was flat. lol there was stripes on the back too it was gr8
>:)
I love u too star cheeto!! T-T


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> HEHEHE
> well I was working on something but I've been putting it off majorly, whenever I finish it we can see. >B) the cat paws defied my wildest expectation, I think I just used a tiiiny bit of wool and then stabbed it in there until it was flat. lol there was stripes on the back too it was gr8
> >:)
> I love u too star cheeto!! T-T



woo i can't wait to see it, idk what it is but I can't wait! it seems so precise tho, look at the wittle fingers aww. everything u did with it is too cute
I love u space dorito


----------



## Aradai

I love you!!​


----------



## Aradai

my throat feels so sore​


----------



## Aradai

hello my baby hello my honey hello my ragtime gal (too lazy to get the image rip but take this as a bump)


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> no one can resist his evil curls (｀∇?)ψ
> wtf it's not worth money!! lmao ok i'll make an Etsy and list everything for 50$ so I can be Cool™   u slow mutha



Can I just send you one of my bf's kidney's????? I need 50$ to buy food for myself, lmao.

<3


----------



## Zane

UHH ok i only got a Waluigi and a new banner (which I actually drew so 1000x improvement over the last one) so it doesn't look like much however this Waluigi marks the opening of my temp shop because my broke ass needs bells like always huhuu

Let him guide u (click him 4 redirection)







^ couldn't decide if i liked it better with or without the eye highlights

banner:





It's Waluigi Day in Canada 



Aradai said:


> woo i can't wait to see it, idk what it is but I can't wait! it seems so precise tho, look at the wittle fingers aww. everything u did with it is too cute
> I love u space dorito



i'm working on it again but i hate it omg I want to get more painting done on it today but I can't find the motivation grrr
u are the best galactic snack chip ily! T-T



Aradai said:


> hello my baby hello my honey hello my ragtime gal (too lazy to get the image rip but take this as a bump)










gnoixaim said:


> Can I just send you one of my bf's kidney's????? I need 50$ to buy food for myself, lmao.
> 
> <3



deal, i always wanted three kidneys. i'm glad you got your priorities right 

(*?з｀)


----------



## Aradai

I love your new banner.
and I know that you can do it!! I believe in you bb ( *｀ω?)
galactic chips sound good about now. and good luck at your shop!


----------



## Aradai

hello!​


----------



## Aradai

hello, bump!!


----------



## Aradai

bump bump bask in my bb's art


----------



## Zane

zzz oh jeez its been awhile since i actually posted in here. here's the chibi dump from my shop



























































Spoiler: character credits



from left to right:
Arabelle, azukitan, Kairi-Kitten, alvery, elocin7, azukitan, cheezyfries, izzi000, kairi kitten x2, MC4Pros, katiegurl1223, cheezyfries, Kairi-Kitten, azukitan, p e p p e r, Money Hunter, Amilee



dumpin now since I'm feeling like I probably won't open again after I'm done with the reserves, although the shop has been a success imo (a lot more than I imagined haha) and I enjoy making these they just take soo much time and i have no idea how to pace myself.

anyway everyone should draw alvery, azukitan, and kairi-kitten's OCs they're gr8

Also finished the clay thing I was doing I think I mentioned it, but I forgot to take a picture of it before I put in the box because I'm dumb!!!!!! (its in a box cuz it was a present) full image is huge just fyi since i didn't screenshot the original image like i normally do with camera uploads.




I could have taken it out but i got it in there so perfectly on the first try i didn't wanna risk it, but now you can't see the base which was rly cool - i'm a clay noob who couldn't figure out how to get a flat circular piece so the base was all tiered from having different pieces stuck together and I wrote a poem I heard at the end of a movie at the bottom. There's also colorful mushrooms stuck all over it. lol

ANYWAY it's a tiny model of my sister and her sons. THe baby is not comically huge he is really big (ok maybe he's exaggerated a bit). I wasn't planning on putting them all in blue it just happened there was no avoiding it. yes that is a bulbasaur



Aradai said:


> hello, bump!!







Banned!!11!!❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤
Thank u for the bumps beb ily ;-; i will be drawing more dogs in the future


----------



## Aradai

noooooo I'm not banned!!!11 and I can't wait to see if u do 
those chibis are the best, I'm happy that people are buying your qt art. and aww that's a cute little present, I love the bulbasaur and the kids and awh everything, I'm sure she loved it.


----------



## Aradai

bump!


----------



## Zane

fup10k's goldfish for their contest, linked for size 

http://i.imgur.com/RUhJ8Y7.png

http://i.imgur.com/ZFnX4dQ.png

and some stragglers B)







Gamzee's ocs and kaylagirl's mayor



Aradai said:


> noooooo I'm not banned!!!11 and I can't wait to see if u do
> those chibis are the best, I'm happy that people are buying your qt art. and aww that's a cute little present, I love the bulbasaur and the kids and awh everything, I'm sure she loved it.



so ban'd
thank u love i'm happy too it soothed my raging insecurity for now 8') loool she did like it, my other sister wants one with her kids now but I'm not forgetting she smashed the last thing I made her twice!!1 i didn't even give it back to her the second time because a part is permanently lost on it now wahhh
i forgot to draw more dogs rip


----------



## gnoixaim

AH ZANE DAT GOLDFISH !!!!! hella cute 10000+++/10. I now demand you to draw my dog. ty in advance 

& I'm late to da party but your sisters gift was really cool. I hope she loved it <3


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> so ban'd
> thank u love i'm happy too it soothed my raging insecurity for now 8') loool she did like it, my other sister wants one with her kids now but I'm not forgetting she smashed the last thing I made her twice!!1 i didn't even give it back to her the second time because a part is permanently lost on it now wahhh
> i forgot to draw more dogs rip



aww bb :'( and oh lmao, smashing presents give me such a guilty feeling, im sorry D: 
don't worry, in another universe, there is a time where u drew many dogs lol


----------



## Aradai

bump for easter


----------



## Alvery

Zane said:


> anyway everyone should draw alvery, azukitan, and kairi-kitten's OCs they're gr8



Hmm, I think there's a typo in this sentence...

did you mean

anyway everyone should draw ZANE's OCs they're gr8 XD

Anyways, here's a thingy for you~


----------



## Aradai

Alvery said:


> Hmm, I think there's a typo in this sentence...
> 
> did you mean
> 
> anyway everyone should draw ZANE's OCs they're gr8 XD
> 
> Anyways, here's a thingy for you~


ahh I'm sure they're gonna love it! I was about to commission that artist too but I don't have enough bells anymore rip


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> AH ZANE DAT GOLDFISH !!!!! hella cute 10000+++/10. I now demand you to draw my dog. ty in advance
> 
> & I'm late to da party but your sisters gift was really cool. I hope she loved it <3



umm sorry but you never sent me your bf's kidney so i'm gonna have to blacklist u
thank you!!! ;-; and i think you said (or maybe pengu told me??) that you have a shiba inu so i wanna draw ur dog actually

but animals are hard rip



Aradai said:


> bump for easter



who's easter?
HUEEE im funny
i wanna go to the universe where i drew lots of dogs also ily 



Alvery said:


> Hmm, I think there's a typo in this sentence...
> 
> did you mean
> 
> anyway everyone should draw ZANE's OCs they're gr8 XD
> 
> Anyways, here's a thingy for you~



WHAT
WWAAAAAHHT
what is this it's beautiful ???? who is this artist how did they draw my mayor exactly right and make them cute af!!! omg i'm a human personification of the heart-eyes emoji rn thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is an amazing surprise wahhhh sending u hugs 5ever

lol i thought there actually was a typo in the sentence i was like "did i spell her name wrong i knew it nooo"


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> who's easter?
> HUEEE im funny
> i wanna go to the universe where i drew lots of dogs also ily


Easter who? Christmas who?
I want to go to a universe where I have a dog lol. i love u more and I need to pay u back for the thing u did c:<


----------



## Aradai

bump!  now the search function is back yay


----------



## Aradai

bump. also draw zane's ocs, they're grade A eggs.


----------



## graciegrace

your art is really cute ! keep up the fabtabulous work sweetie c;


----------



## Alvery

Zane said:


> WHAT
> WWAAAAAHHT
> what is this it's beautiful ???? who is this artist how did they draw my mayor exactly right and make them cute af!!! omg i'm a human personification of the heart-eyes emoji rn thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an amazing surprise wahhhh sending u hugs 5ever
> 
> lol i thought there actually was a typo in the sentence i was like "did i spell her name wrong i knew it nooo"



Ahh I'm glad you like it! <3 Your mayor is super cute, haha ^^ I wanted to do something nice for a friend (since it was around my birthday) so I decided to commission some stuff for you, since I don't really see you getting much art of your stuff  (which is a pity because your OCs are awesome! >v<)

And oops, lol XD By the way, would you mind if I commissioned some art of your demon OC (light blue haired one) interacting with one of my OCs (Mira to be specific)? It won't be anything romantic or stuff like that, don't worry!


----------



## Zane

heres an old doodle of some cats to spice up this post




i've since forgotten what i was doing these for



Aradai said:


> Easter who? Christmas who?
> I want to go to a universe where I have a dog lol. i love u more and I need to pay u back for the thing u did c:<





Aradai said:


> bump. also draw zane's ocs, they're grade A eggs.



that universe is best universe. that universe is here. 8)) .. one day.
u know u dont owe me anything but i still love this sweet waluigi *pets it*
awww thank you beb T_T and thank you for the bumps <333 ily and your OCs are the real VIPs!!!



graciegrace said:


> your art is really cute ! keep up the fabtabulous work sweetie c;



Aw thank you so much! I appreciate that :') I'll try to keep it up huehue



Alvery said:


> Ahh I'm glad you like it! <3 Your mayor is super cute, haha ^^ I wanted to do something nice for a friend (since it was around my birthday) so I decided to commission some stuff for you, since I don't really see you getting much art of your stuff  (which is a pity because your OCs are awesome! >v<)
> 
> And oops, lol XD By the way, would you mind if I commissioned some art of your demon OC (light blue haired one) interacting with one of my OCs (Mira to be specific)? It won't be anything romantic or stuff like that, don't worry!



I love it *-* wait does this mean I missed your birthday????? noo T^T but thank you so much again, that's really sweet of you b'aww ♥ i'll treasure it forever!!

HUEE i dont have the words to describe how much I wouldn't mind that omg




that's an interesting choice too since their personalities are so different  sorry 4 the super late reply i  was sick yesterday and the day before but if you're still thinking of doing this and you need any refs or anythin hmu


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> that universe is best universe. that universe is here. 8)) .. one day.
> u know u dont owe me anything but i still love this sweet waluigi *pets it*
> awww thank you beb T_T and thank you for the bumps <333 ily and your OCs are the real VIPs!!!


for now I can appreciate the universe in where you drew these sweet sweet cats. I love the one on the left can I have them all?
um I owe u everything, I put u through too much trouble and I probably bother u so I need to repay u. I'm glad you like it! I'm playing oracle of ages still and I'm not even halfway done what is this ;;;
ur ocs are the real champs in the world


----------



## Alvery

Zane said:


> I love it *-* wait does this mean I missed your birthday????? noo T^T but thank you so much again, that's really sweet of you b'aww ♥ i'll treasure it forever!!
> 
> HUEE i dont have the words to describe how much I wouldn't mind that omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's an interesting choice too since their personalities are so different  sorry 4 the super late reply i  was sick yesterday and the day before but if you're still thinking of doing this and you need any refs or anythin hmu



Aha yeah XD But it's my fault for not making my birthday known, haha  (it's April 1st btw - no joke)

That's great! (☆_☆) No need for refs, I stalked your gallery and found that ref sheet thing you made, ehehehe  It's a good way for me to develop on Mira's character, too ^v^ By the way, mind describing your OC's personality for me? It's so I can come up with interaction ideas (and probably draw them myself xP) 

And oh, you were ill?  Hope you've gotten better, and that it wasn't too bad!


----------



## Aradai

bump good night


----------



## Shirohibiki

hot art recently babe, keep it up <3333


----------



## Aradai

I love zane


----------



## ssvv227

Zane said:


> Finished the thing I was doing yesterday, it's my new sig (trying it out for now, I still like my old sig a lot haha). This is the first full-town pic I've done for myself, I think. I did it on a 250x715 canvas so I wouldn't have to resize it but I ran out of room so my mayor is not in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick painted background ver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal practice.



how can you put Julie in a lacy white tank /(U////v////U)/


----------



## Aradai

bump bump
also I have more posts than Zane in this thread I should cut back


----------



## Aradai

bump I'm playing love live and I really need that maki card


----------



## Aradai

bump I didn't bump this for 4 days :0


----------



## Zane

i have so many ideas for stuff to draw right now but no motivation or time ugh plus my pen nib has needed to be changed for weeks but i only have two left and im trying to make them last ahahah anyway here's some art for Mia it's all i've finished in the past several days






~experimental style~ i think i actually am slowly getting better at coloring digitally yes



Aradai said:


> for now I can appreciate the universe in where you drew these sweet sweet cats. I love the one on the left can I have them all?
> um I owe u everything, I put u through too much trouble and I probably bother u so I need to repay u. I'm glad you like it! I'm playing oracle of ages still and I'm not even halfway done what is this ;;;
> ur ocs are the real champs in the world
> 
> bump bump
> also I have more posts than Zane in this thread I should cut back
> 
> bump I didn't bump this for 4 days :0



yes all the dogs and cats are for u ok 8)))
my brother had oracle of seasons on his gameboy and i dont think he ever even finished it, they seem pretty long for gbc games i like it
sshh ily and you dont bother me ur my bruh ;u;b
ooo you do have more posts than me hahah but not by much, i'll beat you yet.. (i need to post here more huehuehue) thanks for always bumping dis <3333



Alvery said:


> Aha yeah XD But it's my fault for not making my birthday known, haha  (it's April 1st btw - no joke)
> 
> That's great! (☆_☆) No need for refs, I stalked your gallery and found that ref sheet thing you made, ehehehe  It's a good way for me to develop on Mira's character, too ^v^ By the way, mind describing your OC's personality for me? It's so I can come up with interaction ideas (and probably draw them myself xP)
> 
> And oh, you were ill?  Hope you've gotten better, and that it wasn't too bad!



yesss hidden birthdays are my downfall. happy belated birthday though!! ;-; 
Lol, I can't wait to see what you do with Mira's character, the bios for your OCs are always so awesome (and the concept for Mira is v interesting) 
ya i got a cold from my nephews, my nose is still a bit stuffy why must i recover so slowly. but i am better, thank you! 



Shirohibiki said:


> hot art recently babe, keep it up <3333



thank you dear <333



ssvv227 said:


> how can you put Julie in a lacy white tank /(U////v////U)/



Haha, I saw this when you still had your other sig - you know he looks good!! 




he's been wearing that in my game for months lol he never changes it. which is kinda weird.

--

my cat has some kind of vendetta against my tablet, even when it's not plugged in and its just standing next to the laptop she intentionally reaches out to knock it over. i love u cat but honestly u need to get some hobbies and let me liv my lyfe (she's here right now making it hard for me to type this pls)


----------



## starlark

Zane said:


> i have so many ideas for stuff to draw right now but no motivation or time ugh plus my pen nib has needed to be changed for weeks but i only have two left and im trying to make them last ahahah anyway here's some art for Mia it's all i've finished in the past several days



 that's a really cool style! definitely my thing, and i love the glossy sheen. it works so perfectly! <333 i love this thread so.
pls open up a shop soon ;n;


----------



## Aradai

that is some lovely art beb. it's gorgeous *0* also rip u, ur cat must be one of the very sassy ones lol


Zane said:


> yes all the dogs and cats are for u ok 8)))
> my brother had oracle of seasons on his gameboy and i dont think he ever even finished it, they seem pretty long for gbc games i like it
> sshh ily and you dont bother me ur my bruh ;u;b
> ooo you do have more posts than me hahah but not by much, i'll beat you yet.. (i need to post here more huehuehue) thanks for always bumping dis <3333


all? even tuco????
they ARE long, I don't know how I even finished oracle of ages when I was younger. I can barely finish it now lol.
ya but I still need to get you stuff because you're awesome!!! and you also deserve it ヽ(?o｀；
one day ill stop being a Chatty Cathy. also np i love you!


----------



## Zane

starlark said:


> that's a really cool style! definitely my thing, and i love the glossy sheen. it works so perfectly! <333 i love this thread so.
> pls open up a shop soon ;n;



aww thank you so much! :') its definitely something i wanna practice more but i have a hard time drawing consistently whoops
HAHH i'd like to cuz i'm always bell-hungry i just need to find a way to have one without hugely stressing myself over it. i'll get there 1 day



Aradai said:


> that is some lovely art beb. it's gorgeous *0* also rip u, ur cat must be one of the very sassy ones lol
> all? even tuco????
> they ARE long, I don't know how I even finished oracle of ages when I was younger. I can barely finish it now lol.
> ya but I still need to get you stuff because you're awesome!!! and you also deserve it ヽ(?o｀；
> one day ill stop being a Chatty Cathy. also np i love you!



aww thank u !! and yes sassy indeed. T-T (she's here doing it agAIN this cat is actively contributing to my art slump where can i get a cat that hates me i need one of those thx)
yes.. even tuco




non non youre the one who deserves everythin i'll get it all for you some day!!!! don't stop doing u beb

--

my other villager pic being quoted reminded me i wanted to bring this back, its one of the coolest things i did and it got slept on lol


Zane said:


> Red Town 2.0, click for full size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no background ver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click 4 full size



awww yeaaaa
(although i notice now at this late date that punchy's neck is too long but i dont have the energy to fix it huee)


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> aww thank u !! and yes sassy indeed. T-T (she's here doing it agAIN this cat is actively contributing to my art slump where can i get a cat that hates me i need one of those thx)
> yes.. even tuco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> non non youre the one who deserves everythin i'll get it all for you some day!!!! don't stop doing u beb


I want ur cat would you like my recently groomed bird, he makes a big mess a lot because he throws his bird feed tho so watch out!!
-^- yes all of the tucos. also the only thing I need in life is an ultra rare umi sonoda card in love live....that's gonna be a while

yes I love that image I would paste it on my wall if I could


----------



## ssvv227

speaking of your cat...I feel you...I have a lab babe wearing a cone of shame right now and he's constantly wanting to sleep in my lap


----------



## Aradai

bump for me bab


----------



## Aradai

bump!!
also if u have love live add my id its in my sig. /selfpromo


----------



## Aradai

bump bump


----------



## Zane

*triess to draw after a couple weeks hiatus*




haahhh.
this is gonna take awhile. 



Aradai said:


> I want ur cat would you like my recently groomed bird, he makes a big mess a lot because he throws his bird feed tho so watch out!!
> -^- yes all of the tucos. also the only thing I need in life is an ultra rare umi sonoda card in love live....that's gonna be a while
> 
> yes I love that image I would paste it on my wall if I could



pls yes gimme the bird would you believe one of my childhood dreams was to own a parrot? ur bird sounds spunky too throw some bird feed on me hella
*goes to play love live so i can get that for you* actually i still dont really know what that is rip ;-; but yes everyone should add you on it
/promopromopromo/



ssvv227 said:


> speaking of your cat...I feel you...I have a lab babe wearing a cone of shame right now and he's constantly wanting to sleep in my lap



Aww. Yeah my dog had something irritating his right eye yesterday and he couldn't get enough of the sympathy pets. -v- (he's better today thankfully)


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> pls yes gimme the bird would you believe one of my childhood dreams was to own a parrot? ur bird sounds spunky too throw some bird feed on me hella
> *goes to play love live so i can get that for you* actually i still dont really know what that is rip ;-; but yes everyone should add you on it
> /promopromopromo/


take him he's a pooper. nevertheless we still love him <3 parrots are cool until they become your 3rd parent and get used to your schedule. mine always reminds me to shower and brush my teeth >:0
its a rhythm app with an anime, and cute girls who I want to marry. it's on android too so I got my friend to play it hwehuehehuhwuhe
thank u!!

that's a cool sketch. i like that kind of style, it's very square-like and it gives me a distressed feeling tbh.


----------



## Zane

nvm what i say i did it




sketch: http://i.imgur.com/8vq5Cwa.png
more stuff for gnoixaim because she is v rad. 
also wanted to compare this with the first time i tried drawing this character on my tablet:





huhu



Aradai said:


> take him he's a pooper. nevertheless we still love him <3 parrots are cool until they become your 3rd parent and get used to your schedule. mine always reminds me to shower and brush my teeth >:0
> its a rhythm app with an anime, and cute girls who I want to marry. it's on android too so I got my friend to play it hwehuehehuhwuhe
> thank u!!
> 
> that's a cool sketch. i like that kind of style, it's very square-like and it gives me a distressed feeling tbh.



loool omg what bird parent? bird mom??? i want it!!!!
like a rhythm game? :0 I don't think i've actually played one of those before. I saw the cute girls tho nice. 8)))
and thanks bb i like square-styles too but i feel like i can never get them right whhh


----------



## Aradai

every time u draw gnoxiam's OC u make them cuter and cuter. also you've improved a lot! wow I'm so proud of you :')



Zane said:


> loool omg what bird parent? bird mom??? i want it!!!!
> like a rhythm game? :0 I don't think i've actually played one of those before. I saw the cute girls tho nice. 8)))
> and thanks bb i like square-styles too but i feel like i can never get them right whhh


he is my bird dad, he loves to mimic my dad lol. he's been nice recently, he's not throwing his food anymore yay.
yeah, I suck at hard mode rest in peace. theyre all cute I can't choose which is the cutest.
imo it looks neat to me


----------



## gnoixaim

My oc us super cute, but not as cute as you. Omfg, stop blessing me with art before I come to you with a million jiggly amiibos. 

/would write more but too lazy to do it on my phone/


----------



## gnoixaim

bumping because it's been 2 days.


----------



## p e p p e r

Zane said:


> nvm what i say i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sketch: http://i.imgur.com/8vq5Cwa.png
> more stuff for gnoixaim because she is v rad.
> also wanted to compare this with the first time i tried drawing this character on my tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huhu
> 
> 
> 
> loool omg what bird parent? bird mom??? i want it!!!!
> like a rhythm game? :0 I don't think i've actually played one of those before. I saw the cute girls tho nice. 8)))
> and thanks bb i like square-styles too but i feel like i can never get them right whhh



OMFG that is AMAZING!


----------



## Zane

Hi this is gonna be a longish post but it's not anything important so feel free to skip it over unless you're bored or interested. I'm just awake at 4 am and I have nothing to do before work so I felt like expressing here, on my thread, some opinions of mine on an art-related subject. I'm not posting because I want an argument (I'd make a separate thread for that lol and no one is getting called out here), or even a discussion because I sincerely have no interest in discussing this with anybody. These are just thoughts that I've had on this subject for a long time and I felt like putting them down somewhere for the record, because as an artist I'm frequently expected to have a particular viewpoint on this matter so here's what my view actually is.

There is no such thing as art hoarding. In order for something to be called "hoarding" it has to negatively effect somebody - e.g. scalpers who buy things with the sole intention of reselling it at an inflated price, or people who hoard physical items that they have no use for but they can't throw anything away.
In the case of art, once a piece has been commissioned by somebody, it has literally no value to anybody else. It is personal and unique and utterly worthless to everyone besides the artist and the patron. A person could own ten thousand individual pieces of artwork and it doesn't mean that each of those pieces wasn't meaningful, that they weren't loved. Otherwise the person would not keep collecting. And even if it I could find an example of compulsory art-buying, as long as artists are being supported, I see no harm whatsoever. Obviously other artists will have other opinions about that but I never feel as though my efforts are cheapened because my commissioner already had a lot of art, or that they want to buy lots more - artists are being paid and the collector is doing something that makes them happy.

Commissions can still be personal but they're also a form of business. A lot of artists rely on repeat-customers and big art collectors and it's possible to develop a closer working relationship in these cases but technically all responsibility between parties ends once payment is made and the finished product is received. No one stands to lose out in this situation besides the other people who "wanted the art but missed out" because of someone else, and honestly that attitude strikes me as far more entitled than that of a collector; artists are real people who put real time into their work and can work for whomever they wish, and no one ever "deserves" to have their art more than somebody else, just because they have less art or even none at all. Not getting art from certain people isn't the end of the world. I understand the feeling of frustration - I've felt it myself - but in the end it should be recognized for what it really is, and that's just the standard disappointment that comes with not getting something you wanted. But there are always opportunities for art. There's no national art crisis where there's not enough art to go around and it has to be rationed out. You just have to be willing to stay in the game. And you _must_ be willing to pay an artist their actual worth.

Here's some ultra lazy character doodles so this whole post isnt just some dumb bs no ones gonna read





8)



Aradai said:


> every time u draw gnoxiam's OC u make them cuter and cuter. also you've improved a lot! wow I'm so proud of you :')
> 
> he is my bird dad, he loves to mimic my dad lol. he's been nice recently, he's not throwing his food anymore yay.
> yeah, I suck at hard mode rest in peace. theyre all cute I can't choose which is the cutest.
> imo it looks neat to me



thank you so much my sweet sweet dorito, it means a lot to hear u say that. ;-;
awww bird dad, thats awesome, all my animals act like spoilt babies instead of cool dads. but isnt this your wife







gnoixaim said:


> My oc us super cute, but not as cute as you. Omfg, stop blessing me with art before I come to you with a million jiggly amiibos.
> 
> /would write more but too lazy to do it on my phone/



giv me jiggly or giv me deth i'm tracking that pink p.o.s. all over the globe 
honestly tho im happy u like it and i'll stop when it feels right (っ˘ω˘ς ) lmao



gnoixaim said:


> bumping because it's been 2 days.



ALREADY
time flies when youre being dumb and not drawing anything rrrrr
also thanks 4 the bump bay-bee



p e p p e r said:


> OMFG that is AMAZING!



Thank you!!! I appreciate that! :'D

--

unrelated note but it's so COOOOLLDDD. my feet are freezing. i thought it was spring wtf is this.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Zane said:


> -snip-



Absolutely agree with your opinion 100% and dislike the term "art hoarder" as well it's quite the vicious label and we haven't done anything wrong, *sighs* there needs to be less jealousy; as you said we are commissioning and the whole ordeal is fair for both parties so long as it stays fair. Anyways the term "hoarder" has bothered me my whole time on TBT eh lol, but it seems to be continuously used anyways >_<


----------



## Alvery

Zane said:


> snippety-snip xP



Like Kairi, I agree with this 100%. It's like, why do people feel so negatively about such things? It's not like the artist is suffering from having the same person commission things from them several times - in fact, doesn't it benefit them, because they're getting business? Also, isn't it a compliment? For me, personally, as an artist, I'd honestly feel happy that someone found my art worth buying more than once.

Also, I don't really get why people have to make others feel bad for doing things that make them happy?? I mean, if getting lots of art makes someone happy, who are we to make them feel bad about that? Furthermore, it really doesn't have the negative impacts actual "hoarding" usually does. And moreover, most of the people complaining are quite hypocritical if you ask me >< After all, the large amounts of people who complain are those who tried to get art themselves, and were unable to get it because they weren't fast enough or something. So, correct me if I'm wrong, aren't they complaining because someone did something that they were trying to do but failed? 

Anyways, are you alright? I saw your post on your profile, and since it's online, I can't tell if it's joking or serious xP So, if someone's bothering you about such stuff, or something like that, feel free to tell me? Or tell a mod, they'd probably be more useful xD;;


----------



## Aradai

id quote but my phone is crap lol. but yes I 100% agree with you. I never really looked at it as "hoarding", it was just people who really like to get art. it's a win-win, it's helping the artist probably get more business and the customer gets art. so like, what is the problem? there's no such thing as "no more art to go around". sure, there are times when the artist you want to commission closes, or the freebies come to an end, but when that happens, theres no need to blame the people who got the art and berate them. 

☆
bird dad can get on my nerves a lot lol. I think he hates me because as soon as I leave from his view, he climbs on top of his cage and makes a lot of noise with his bell :/ we can't spoil him he breaks his toys until only his favorite part is left.
_have u seen all of them tho_


----------



## Aradai

bump bump


----------



## Shirohibiki

thank ****ing god someoen mentioned it ugh 

collecting art is one of the few things in my life that brings me joy, it truly makes me so happy to see my otps and im always happy to draw things for others... sure people might get ****in sick of seeing my OCs and **** but hey i dont get sick of it so lmao..... can always decline me/look away. 

i never understood the whole 'EUGH ART HOARDER S GROSSSSS' thing and TBT is like the only place i even see it happening omg... i wonder if people even look at other websites and realize just how popular collecting art is..?? like seriously, furaffinity is a perfect example -- LOTS of the same people commission others and get loads and loads of art and there are so many collectors and FA is just awesome and the community is gr10. its just a small example tho, people all over collect art and usually i dont see em getting flak for it. maybe they took ur spot, sure, that sucks, but there will always be another and if there aint, u can find another artist u like. yes, i understand the frustration as much as everyone else, but zane and yall are right -- its silly. 

nnnnot to mention those famous paintings everyone talks about, lots of those were COMMISSIONS... (audience gasps)))

art collectors have always and will always exist and its not a bad thing

i may be a hoarder in general and have a bit of an addictive personality with certain things but art brings me joy and i can surely say the same for others 8) so why is it an issue?

im sorry if i was salty

ALSO UR LATEST STUFF IS GR10 OMG YOU IMPROVED SO MUCH THE GROUP PIC WHOA.... i wish i could do stuff like that wow..........rip,,,,, (and esp gnoix's piece holy **** thats ****in amazing wtFGFJDKFGDFGD cries)


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> Hi this is gonna be a longish post but it's not anything important so feel free to skip it over unless you're bored or interested. I'm just awake at 4 am and I have nothing to do before work so I felt like expressing here, on my thread, some opinions of mine on an art-related subject. I'm not posting because I want an argument (I'd make a separate thread for that lol and no one is getting called out here), or even a discussion because I sincerely have no interest in discussing this with anybody. These are just thoughts that I've had on this subject for a long time and I felt like putting them down somewhere for the record, because as an artist I'm frequently expected to have a particular viewpoint on this matter so here's what my view actually is.
> 
> There is no such thing as art hoarding. In order for something to be called "hoarding" it has to negatively effect somebody - e.g. scalpers who buy things with the sole intention of reselling it at an inflated price, or people who hoard physical items that they have no use for but they can't throw anything away.
> In the case of art, once a piece has been commissioned by somebody, it has literally no value to anybody else. It is personal and unique and utterly worthless to everyone besides the artist and the patron. A person could own ten thousand individual pieces of artwork and it doesn't mean that each of those pieces wasn't meaningful, that they weren't loved. Otherwise the person would not keep collecting. And even if it I could find an example of compulsory art-buying, as long as artists are being supported, I see no harm whatsoever. Obviously other artists will have other opinions about that but I never feel as though my efforts are cheapened because my commissioner already had a lot of art, or that they want to buy lots more - artists are being paid and the collector is doing something that makes them happy.
> 
> Commissions can still be personal but they're also a form of business. A lot of artists rely on repeat-customers and big art collectors and it's possible to develop a closer working relationship in these cases but technically all responsibility between parties ends once payment is made and the finished product is received. No one stands to lose out in this situation besides the other people who "wanted the art but missed out" because of someone else, and honestly that attitude strikes me as far more entitled than that of a collector; artists are real people who put real time into their work and can work for whomever they wish, and no one ever "deserves" to have their art more than somebody else, just because they have less art or even none at all. Not getting art from certain people isn't the end of the world. I understand the feeling of frustration - I've felt it myself - but in the end it should be recognized for what it really is, and that's just the standard disappointment that comes with not getting something you wanted. But there are always opportunities for art. There's no national art crisis where there's not enough art to go around and it has to be rationed out. You just have to be willing to stay in the game. And you _must_ be willing to pay an artist their actual worth.
> 
> Here's some ultra lazy character doodles so this whole post isnt just some dumb bs no ones gonna read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


those are not lazy doodles, take that comment back. because i will show you what true laziness is. 
& this post is 10000+infinity/10. quoting the whole damn thing so people can read it twice ffs.



Zane said:


> giv me jiggly or giv me deth i'm tracking that pink p.o.s. all over the globe
> honestly tho im happy u like it and i'll stop when it feels right (っ˘ω˘ς ) lmao
> --
> ALREADY
> time flies when youre being dumb and not drawing anything rrrrr
> also thanks 4 the bump bay-bee


Did you pre-order that piece of turd? I'M GETTIN' READY TO BE UP ALL NIGHT HARASSING TARGET TO OPEN THEIR DOORS FOR ME.

and we all miss you, please post more in here <3333


----------



## Aradai

bump ily


----------



## azukitan

/glomps your thread

I'VE MISSED YOU AND YOUR BOOTIFUL ART, ZANE! The art you drew for Mia is sexy as hell :U <333


----------



## Aradai

bump hello good morning


----------



## Zane

here's a couple really old doodles I never finished, i brought em out of the trunk for warm up, i'm gonna retry them at a later date cuz they actually were kinda good before i forgot to finish them









here's something actually new 




Alvery's OC Yaeha.. i'm just warming up still lol i'm taking another whack at this later!!!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> snip



Indeed, I never agreed with the concept, so I wanted to post my perspective as someone who does commissions. I know you guys are always kind and respectful to artists (and other art patrons) and that's what matters to me. 



Alvery said:


> snip



omg yea when someone commissions me more than once it makes me so glad because i'm secretly afflicted with terrible paranoia and insecurity.. and it's just nice. :b lol

OH hahah yeah i'm fine, several people were bothering me when i wrote that post on my prof but i was also really sleep-deprived so i got more agitated than usual, it wasn't actually anything for the mods. Thank you for your concern however, sorry if it was worrisome. cx and sorry for my late response on this wahh



Aradai said:


> snuppp



hahaha yeah it sucks when someone i wanted to commissions is like "whoops i took too many orders, after these i'm closing forever ^_^" but it's really not something to get worked up about, or jealous over.

wat it sounds like bird dad rly loves u cuz he never wants you to leave !! bird bell aww this bird is sounding cooler all the time. I tried to put a collar with a bell on one of my cats once and my other cat tore it off immediately lmao no cute bells for them. ;_;

oomg so many gfs wat do i do







Shirohibiki said:


> snip



huehue i don't recall seeing the term before tbt either, but I was never really active in online art communities until now. Maybe it's because less artists exclusively show up on TBT to do art so people think it's like, rarer or a bigger deal here? hahah i have no idea

looool truu artists used to literally survive on the patronage of art collectors, i doubt u'd catch em saying "um sorry but it looks like you already have a lot of art so I'm not gonna make anything for you" 

and THANKS U <333 actual improvement i cant believe dis? 
my trick for group pics is to draw all the heads first huhu i'm a dumb noob still so that's probably like the standard technique



gnoixaim said:


> those are not lazy doodles, take that comment back. because i will show you what true laziness is.
> & this post is 10000+infinity/10. quoting the whole damn thing so people can read it twice ffs.
> 
> Did you pre-order that piece of turd? I'M GETTIN' READY TO BE UP ALL NIGHT HARASSING TARGET TO OPEN THEIR DOORS FOR ME.
> 
> and we all miss you, please post more in here <3333



this aint even my final form they took like a minute im not joking about them being doodles T_T

not yet, i almost got him on German Amazon lmfao i'd go hang around Wal Mart creepily since it seems like that's where he's getting stocked here but they always get their shipments on weird dates or not at all. walmart sux. good luck Target stalking apparently camping for amiibos can get pretty intense 8))

shush omg ( /v \) youre the one tht needs to stop ghosting around in the shadows <33



azukitan said:


> /glomps your thread
> 
> I'VE MISSED YOU AND YOUR BOOTIFUL ART, ZANE! The art you drew for Mia is sexy as hell :U <333



azukitannnn♥ thank you !! i still miss seeing your art here ;___; hope everything's going well for you!



Aradai said:


> bump hello good morning



good morning me love [pretends its not 5:30 pm]


----------



## Aradai

those drawing are so beautiful, but their beauty does not compare to you. lol. I always love it when you draw your ocs, they're so unique to me.



Zane said:


> hahaha yeah it sucks when someone i wanted to commissions is like "whoops i took too many orders, after these i'm closing forever ^_^" but it's really not something to get worked up about, or jealous over.
> 
> wat it sounds like bird dad rly loves u cuz he never wants you to leave !! bird bell aww this bird is sounding cooler all the time. I tried to put a collar with a bell on one of my cats once and my other cat tore it off immediately lmao no cute bells for them. ;_;
> 
> oomg so many gfs wat do i do


yes pretty much. you shouldn't be jealous of the people who got the art from them because that's p foolish imo.
my father says he does that to scratch his head, which is reasonable since he has tiny little claws and he's a very itchy bird :'> oh my god lmao cats are so...I can't even explain they're so complex. tfw no bell
too many gfs not enough feels


----------



## Shirohibiki

pets ur art more

the hotness <3333 i love the newest one omg!!! freckles tho...... das bae, what a hot OC

keep workin that art gurl >:U


----------



## Alvery

Zane said:


> omg yea when someone commissions me more than once it makes me so glad because i'm secretly afflicted with terrible paranoia and insecurity.. and it's just nice. :b lol
> 
> OH hahah yeah i'm fine, several people were bothering me when i wrote that post on my prof but i was also really sleep-deprived so i got more agitated than usual, it wasn't actually anything for the mods. Thank you for your concern however, sorry if it was worrisome. cx and sorry for my late response on this wahh



Ahah me too ;~; Back when I had this freeb thread I kept feeling super paranoid that the people I drew for would hate the freeb or something XP

And ah, that's good then! (￣▽￣)b And no, don't apologise! I always respond to your stuff late too, haha


----------



## Zane

it doesnt matter what i do my chibis all look like this weheheh







the second one is my bruh ofc. sketch for both of them





i'm gonna try some more in this style later. probably.



Aradai said:


> those drawing are so beautiful, but their beauty does not compare to you. lol. I always love it when you draw your ocs, they're so unique to me.
> 
> yes pretty much. you shouldn't be jealous of the people who got the art from them because that's p foolish imo.
> my father says he does that to scratch his head, which is reasonable since he has tiny little claws and he's a very itchy bird :'> oh my god lmao cats are so...I can't even explain they're so complex. tfw no bell
> too many gfs not enough feels



i could draw the mona lisa eating a panini on a sunset and it wouldnt be half as beautiful as you 8U gahh thank u, it's been decades and OCs are still one of my only reasons for drawing lmao
i guess when ur a bird with an itchy head you gotta get inventive, birdness is beyond me. sometimes i wish my cats would stop being so mysterious and just let me know what they r really feeling once in awhile!!1! *looks over shoulder to stare at them* 
a feel for every gf



Shirohibiki said:


> pets ur art more
> 
> the hotness <3333 i love the newest one omg!!! freckles tho...... das bae, what a hot OC
> 
> keep workin that art gurl >:U



huuu ikr, freckles are one of my weaknesses (alongside glasses but unlike glasses i can actually draw freckles most of th time lol) in characters, if a character has freckles = automatically good. it is law
thank u babe!!!



Alvery said:


> Ahah me too ;~; Back when I had this freeb thread I kept feeling super paranoid that the people I drew for would hate the freeb or something XP
> 
> And ah, that's good then! (￣▽￣)b And no, don't apologise! I always respond to your stuff late too, haha



aaaa exactly, it takes so much effort for me to not be like "sorry it sucks" every time i give someone their art. it was slightly easier for me to relax when i was doing freebies, cuz even if they did hate it they couldnt say anything bc it was free ahahahah [gently soothes fragile ego]

lets just blame it on timezones.  lol


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> [/img]
> 
> i'm gonna try some more in this style later. probably.
> 
> 
> 
> i could draw the mona lisa eating a panini on a sunset and it wouldnt be half as beautiful as you 8U gahh thank u, it's been decades and OCs are still one of my only reasons for drawing lmao
> i guess when ur a bird with an itchy head you gotta get inventive, birdness is beyond me. sometimes i wish my cats would stop being so mysterious and just let me know what they r really feeling once in awhile!!1! *looks over shoulder to stare at them*
> a feel for every gf


it me!!! *** it's so cute i love you thank you again bro
non u have the beauty of a deity.
he's as fidgety as me lol. the mind of a bird is so intricate, I can't begin to understand it, it honestly amazes me. 
I wish that was possible


----------



## Aradai

bump hello


----------



## Aradai

bump aaaaaaaa


----------



## Zane

finally finished this guy's dress alt woo woo (u might remember the other one i did)




sketch

I made the hair look more pink than purple but I didn't notice until it was too late so I was too lazy to change it. :I kinda similar problem with the right hand, i tried to salvage it but it's still kinda ehh

have another alt outfit because i only like this character right now apparently (also i've been calling him Misha but idk if i wanna commit to it because it has like a permanent association with that guy from that 1 show)




i just re-drew the body of another pic i already did, because the head was good but the body was not so good. cropped out of this pic was this:




lol. i just wanted to draw blue gums. this wasnt enough to satisfy me i'll draw more blue gums later

Also I've had my sta.sh on the second post of this thread forever but now it's in my sig too - I want to display all the art I have everywhere all the time but I can't so this is the next best thing.  it's fully updated with everything I've gotten and I love it all, if you've drawn for me thank you (and thank you again to the people who got some of it for me I love y'all ♥)

o yeah 




commission for RebeccaShay



Aradai said:


> it me!!! *** it's so cute i love you thank you again bro
> non u have the beauty of a deity.
> he's as fidgety as me lol. the mind of a bird is so intricate, I can't begin to understand it, it honestly amazes me.
> I wish that was possible



its cute cuz it u 8)))
ok so there was something on the news recently about some firefighters rescuing a bird from a burning building because it was yelling "help!" and they thought it was a person nd im just so amazed it knew how to use that word correctly out of the rest of the phrases it knew like damn birds r something else..


----------



## gnoixaim

/i can't see any of the pics you're posting because i'm at work/

BUT YES, DISPLAY ALL DA ART YOU RECEIVE!!! make everyone jealous, huehuehue


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> /i can't see any of the pics you're posting because i'm at work/
> 
> BUT YES, DISPLAY ALL DA ART YOU RECEIVE!!! make everyone jealous, huehuehue



i do that so you cant hoard it with your eyes >:(((((
but srsly imgur keeps getting more annoying im not sure if it's just me but now no matter what image i click in my album it takes me to the first one so i have to scroll through nearly 200 to get to the one i want its dumb why cant i find a good img hosting site

I"M TRYING 2 FIND WAYS but its hard with sig limitations lol


----------



## Aradai

that's one cute dress wow. I think it goes well with their whole card/dice gimmick, it reminds me of something you'd expect to see at a casino


Zane said:


> its cute cuz it u 8)))
> ok so there was something on the news recently about some firefighters rescuing a bird from a burning building because it was yelling "help!" and they thought it was a person nd im just so amazed it knew how to use that word correctly out of the rest of the phrases it knew like damn birds r something else..


shh be quiet
birds are miracles. yeah, most times they can actually respond back to a conversation or a scenario. when someone is knocking at our door my bird always responds "who's that?" lol.


----------



## Zane

happy belated ace day 8)) 
have a simple thing of one of my ace characters (ive been meaning to draw him again lately anyway)






trivia: he was originally supposed to die at the end of the story he's from but i can't decide if i still wanna do that because i like him too much gdi how do people kill their characters i don;t understand

urelated to anything but amazon sent my amiibos separately for some reason now i have to wait for the other one >:T got Pac Man though. my boy.

*edit*
omg i made this post mostly just to ask this question and then i forgot to, but anyway: does anyone know what the benefit is of merging all your layers after you're done drawing? i know how to do it but i've never done it before because I didnt think there was a point (and sometimes i go back and change a bunch of things which would be harder to do if everything was on 1 layer) but apparently other people do it and im wondering if there's like. a reason. lol



Aradai said:


> that's one cute dress wow. I think it goes well with their whole card/dice gimmick, it reminds me of something you'd expect to see at a casino
> 
> shh be quiet
> birds are miracles. yeah, most times they can actually respond back to a conversation or a scenario. when someone is knocking at our door my bird always responds "who's that?" lol.



thanks u bb and i was distantly thinking of riverboats when i drew it thats weird huhuhu 8D

;)
omg what that's so cute !! birds are magical i never knew. Tuco just barks when someone knocks. .. and then doesnt stop barking once they're in. rip


----------



## Aradai

riverboats :0 that's one sweet thought
aw can I borrow tuco, maybe his barking will drive visitors away so I can finally get some peace :')
i tried drawing us in down with cis shirts but I cannot draw it the way I want it to look :/

I like your character  lol same, how can people kill their characters without feeling guilty. George RR Martin seems to do it as if it's second nature meanwhile I feel guilty if I choose a harsh text option in ACNL why



Spoiler: also this is my bird right now, he's been like this for ten minutes what do I do


----------



## ssvv227

people merge their layers to make the file smaller? i only merge layers to keep the clutter down (like i don't need 5 layers for shading hair etc.) or it's because it's easier for people to change things? (then they don't have to change the lines and the basic colour and then the shade)....anyways

i really like your colours ^^


----------



## Aradai

bump hello


----------



## Shirohibiki

aaaaaaaaaaa your art is perfect as usual ;_; wtf it JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER the way you do clothes dklgfdhgfh lays down

ilu


----------



## Alvery

Ahhh I suck at continuing a conversation |D 

Anywhoo, al the art you've been doing looks really cool! (- V -)b I like you character's alt dress, haha! And yus, display all the art you gotten!  (I should really help commission more at of your OCs...) You could always do the sig rotation thing? Like pengu.

Also, you guys are too nice to your OCs, lol XD Most of the OCs I've made end up getting killed off. Like Mimosa, for example. When I created her, I was like "yes I shall make a cute and happy character ><", but then ended up being like "oh noes she's too happy I must make her die in some painful and upsetting way" - ergo, being collapsed by her own gravity and becoming a black hole~ Which reminds me, I should really make her black hole form sometime soon...

Also, all the talk about birds here is really coincidental, since I recently won a copy of Hatoful Boyfriend, haha XD


----------



## Aradai

bump 
also zane's nieces are literally sacks of joy


----------



## Zane

I change the name of the gallery whoooo im not sure if this is the one i originally meant to give it but i like it. for now. 
anyway here's some stuff







felt like drawing gnoixaim's qt again today  trying a new simple anime-ish style, i was doing these sketches a couple days ago of some of my ocs that i dont draw enough which prompted this style











also tried some new chibis (AGAIN) with more of my under-drawn characters and icy








i know i always say "I'm gonna practice this style so I can draw it consistently" but this time I really will.
probably. ... ;_;



Aradai said:


> riverboats :0 that's one sweet thought
> aw can I borrow tuco, maybe his barking will drive visitors away so I can finally get some peace :')
> i tried drawing us in down with cis shirts but I cannot draw it the way I want it to look :/
> 
> I like your character  lol same, how can people kill their characters without feeling guilty. George RR Martin seems to do it as if it's second nature meanwhile I feel guilty if I choose a harsh text option in ACNL why
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also this is my bird right now, he's been like this for ten minutes what do I do



ok but he generally has the opposite effect and draws visitors in no matter how anti social he wants to be. He's too cute he can't help it. 8(
omf wat any way you draw that is the way i want it to look that sounds amazing. i'll just picture it in my head. T T

i hear george r.r. martin's name a lot when people talk about killing characters he must be ruthless. and lmao same i can't even be cruel in video games, sometimes i make another file just to see the other text options because i always choose the nice thing. x_x it's why i got Colette as Lloyd's bestfriend in Tales of Symphonia 100% of the time until I started looking at friendship guides. haha

free him



Aradai said:


> bump
> also zane's nieces are literally sacks of joy



truuuu
while i was drawing with the younger one she kept saying stuff like "you draw hair really good" and "your drawings looks real" and i'm just like. my heart. T___T



ssvv227 said:


> people merge their layers to make the file smaller? i only merge layers to keep the clutter down (like i don't need 5 layers for shading hair etc.) or it's because it's easier for people to change things? (then they don't have to change the lines and the basic colour and then the shade)....anyways
> 
> i really like your colours ^^



Aaa I see, I thought it might have been something like that because I tried doing it and the image didn't look any different.. im dumb lol Thank you for the answer!  and thank you for the compliment!! (I like your colors more. ;>)



Shirohibiki said:


> aaaaaaaaaaa your art is perfect as usual ;_; wtf it JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER the way you do clothes dklgfdhgfh lays down
> 
> ilu



awww thank you bby omg T_T the way you do clothes tho!! every line and fold is immaculate. just A++ 

ily2 (youre a lot better at showing the luv than me i'm sorry lol)



Alvery said:


> Ahhh I suck at continuing a conversation |D
> 
> Anywhoo, al the art you've been doing looks really cool! (- V -)b I like you character's alt dress, haha! And yus, display all the art you gotten!  (I should really help commission more at of your OCs...) You could always do the sig rotation thing? Like pengu.
> 
> Also, you guys are too nice to your OCs, lol XD Most of the OCs I've made end up getting killed off. Like Mimosa, for example. When I created her, I was like "yes I shall make a cute and happy character ><", but then ended up being like "oh noes she's too happy I must make her die in some painful and upsetting way" - ergo, being collapsed by her own gravity and becoming a black hole~ Which reminds me, I should really make her black hole form sometime soon...
> 
> Also, all the talk about birds here is really coincidental, since I recently won a copy of Hatoful Boyfriend, haha XD



Dw about it, I'm the same. @.@ Haha

Thank youuu! :') Huee I considered jacking Pengu's swag but i forgot my signavatar login.. and I've had my current sig so long it's part of my brand now. 8) lmao
if you get me more stuff i'm gonna get u stuff back !! (it'll just take me awhile eheh)

I'm way too soft on my OCs I can't deny it *cries* I made a bunch of them die but then brought them back. orz I can't think of any major ones that I've canonically kept dead actually uh oh time to murder some babes. & A black hole form sounds super cool damn lend me your ways of creativity :'( I wanna see the form when you do make it!

Congrats! Was it from that giveaway on here? also I just googled Hatoful Boyfriend and lol




is it a bird dating sim?? 8O


----------



## Aradai

cuuuuute chibis!! I lov how u draw poses they're so unique.
be still my beating heart ur niece is too much for me



Zane said:


> ok but he generally has the opposite effect and draws visitors in no matter how anti social he wants to be. He's too cute he can't help it. 8(
> omf wat any way you draw that is the way i want it to look that sounds amazing. i'll just picture it in my head. T T
> 
> i hear george r.r. martin's name a lot when people talk about killing characters he must be ruthless. and lmao same i can't even be cruel in video games, sometimes i make another file just to see the other text options because i always choose the nice thing. x_x it's why i got Colette as Lloyd's bestfriend in Tales of Symphonia 100% of the time until I started looking at friendship guides. haha
> 
> free him


*** there goes my plan  I still want to borrow tuco tho
hmmmmmmmmmm fine I _might_ upload it lol.

yeah that's what I hear from my friends too. how does he do it. I don't know how ppl can choose the other options,,, why are they heartless. same for me lol, being nice is...nice.

I can't free him he's a big scaredy cat. also yesss I love hatoful boyfriend, have fun alvery! (yes it's a dating sim but with birds lol)


----------



## ssvv227

more drawings <3 the new chibis are so cute <3 (is icy your most drawn character?)

every time aradai bumped the thread i kept on thinking that you've drawn something new lol

one of these days i need to buy one of your paintings too haha


----------



## Aradai

ssvv227 said:


> every time aradai bumped the thread i kept on thinking that you've drawn something new lol



aw I'm sorry :'( I just like to help out my friend here because they aren't active with this thread and I want everyone to see my bb's beautiful art. 
bumping this thread all the time has made me forget about my own gallery lmao


----------



## ssvv227

Aradai said:


> aw I'm sorry :'( I just like to help out my friend here because they aren't active with this thread and I want everyone to see my bb's beautiful art.
> bumping this thread all the time has made me forget about my own gallery lmao



aww it's ok. i'm just as excited as you are to see zane's art


----------



## Aradai

bump! sorry ssvv no art yet


----------



## Shirohibiki

ROARS I LOVE THE PIC FOR GNOIX AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YOUR ART HAS IMPROVED SO DAMN MUCH IT MAKES ME CRY A LOT I KNOW I SAY THIS EVERY TIME BUT!!!!!!!!!! rip

wtf im not good at clothes you stop that nonsense!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seriously omg i just **** with the lines im like "that looks like it should have a fold" LOL (and i always draw the body first and dont wanna erase it so clothes are literally always skin tight rip in pieces)

and your chibis are improving!!  definitely lookin cuter each time! snuggles you and your art <333


----------



## Zane

aww u two omg (っ?ω｀) i have some stuff in the works but i can't post it yet so here's this Rose doodle i did yesterday




artRage kept lagging while i was doing it which completely killed my already minimal motivation to finish it rip 



Aradai said:


> cuuuuute chibis!! I lov how u draw poses they're so unique.
> be still my beating heart ur niece is too much for me
> 
> *** there goes my plan  I still want to borrow tuco tho
> hmmmmmmmmmm fine I _might_ upload it lol.
> 
> yeah that's what I hear from my friends too. how does he do it. I don't know how ppl can choose the other options,,, why are they heartless. same for me lol, being nice is...nice.
> 
> I can't free him he's a big scaredy cat. also yesss I love hatoful boyfriend, have fun alvery! (yes it's a dating sim but with birds lol)



thank u thank u my love for everything ;_;b i'll ship Tuco to you post haste make sure you listen for his majestic yapping 
i guess if i really dont like the character i can bring myself to choose the rude thing but even still i usually feel guilty afterwards ahaha rip we're made of pudding

it really is a bird dating sim omg why have i not heard of this before 
dont forget ur gallery i must watch your gfx improve!!!



ssvv227 said:


> more drawings <3 the new chibis are so cute <3 (is icy your most drawn character?)
> 
> every time aradai bumped the thread i kept on thinking that you've drawn something new lol
> 
> one of these days i need to buy one of your paintings too haha



Thank you so much!  And right now I think he is, probably because he's the newest one and the only one I made just for the sake of it (the rest are for stories haha) 

Aww if you really want something youre free to hmu sometime! I'm too lazy and self conscious to open an official thread for selling art most of the time heh



Shirohibiki said:


> ROARS I LOVE THE PIC FOR GNOIX AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YOUR ART HAS IMPROVED SO DAMN MUCH IT MAKES ME CRY A LOT I KNOW I SAY THIS EVERY TIME BUT!!!!!!!!!! rip
> 
> wtf im not good at clothes you stop that nonsense!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seriously omg i just **** with the lines im like "that looks like it should have a fold" LOL (and i always draw the body first and dont wanna erase it so clothes are literally always skin tight rip in pieces)
> 
> and your chibis are improving!!  definitely lookin cuter each time! snuggles you and your art <333



THANK U BABELICIOUS THAT MEANS A LOT i'm T_T

NOPE UR CLOTHES PUT ALL OTHERS TO SHAME its a fact 8)))) being able to know where the line should go just by looking is pure talent. but omg same when i draw a good body i get annoyed that no one will even see it once i draw the clothes lol it's why i drew a bikini version of that oc that one time actually

aaaa thank you it's been so long and the chibi magic is still out of my reach. i'll get there someday. ;( smooch


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> aww u two omg (っ?ω｀) i have some stuff in the works but i can't post it yet so here's this Rose doodle i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artRage kept lagging while i was doing it which completely killed my already minimal motivation to finish it rip
> 
> 
> 
> thank u thank u my love for everything ;_;b i'll ship Tuco to you post haste make sure you listen for his majestic yapping
> i guess if i really dont like the character i can bring myself to choose the rude thing but even still i usually feel guilty afterwards ahaha rip we're made of pudding
> 
> it really is a bird dating sim omg why have i not heard of this before
> dont forget ur gallery i must watch your gfx improve!!!


AHHHHH beautiful mom :0 you drew her so beautifully even though it's just a sketch. its awesome!
I love you! majestic yapping aww :') I want to hug him, is he fluffy as he looks?
we're such a pair of weak nerds aha. it's so....I can't even describe it but honestly those are some cute birds.
lol I kind of gave up rip me


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## Aradai

bump happy one year to Zane!


----------



## Zane

Alvery's OC Mira





daily reminder for everyone to draw Alvery's OCs ok ty

also finally did something semi-decent for my gem oc, intentionally tried to do it in a more simple style but it's pretty rough regardless. p:




i was gonna draw the trident on the back view but then i thought hold up who do you thnk you are, ssomeone who's not lazy??
anyway, based off of [pink apophyllite], androgyne, he/him, that's all i got rn lol
as usual feeling pretty certain i sub-consciously pilfered aspects of this design from somewhere, although I might just be thinking of Ghirahim and Siebold hmmm
The markings on the skin I definitely did steal from Jasper's design because I love Jasper's design ok. I love it.



Aradai said:


> AHHHHH beautiful mom :0 you drew her so beautifully even though it's just a sketch. its awesome!
> I love you! majestic yapping aww :') I want to hug him, is he fluffy as he looks?
> we're such a pair of weak nerds aha. it's so....I can't even describe it but honestly those are some cute birds.
> lol I kind of gave up rip me



8 feet tall, giant hair.. 
Well he is a fluff ball but he's also a chunk of pure muscle, the kids always wanna walk him but there's no way they could hold onto his leash when he yanks on it. he's too stronk.
we might as well just shove ourselves into some lockers and call it a day. B(
noooo rip well if u pick it up again i'll be there baybee
and I finished my gemsona now u have to do yours!!!! 



Aradai said:


> bump happy one year to Zane!


----------



## Aradai

aaaa so pretty! i know you like to draw you ocs in dresses so are you ever gonna put him in the dress your niece imagined?  I like the trident, nice 



Zane said:


> 8 feet tall, giant hair..
> Well he is a fluff ball but he's also a chunk of pure muscle, the kids always wanna walk him but there's no way they could hold onto his leash when he yanks on it. he's too stronk.
> we might as well just shove ourselves into some lockers and call it a day. B(
> noooo rip well if u pick it up again i'll be there baybee
> and I finished my gemsona now u have to do yours!!!!


she my mom
so he's a tough boy? hmm I want to try. he seems energetic as he looks and that's why I must see him!! one day, lol.




i know, I love u :3c
I can't!!! I'm sorry :0


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## Shirohibiki

stop tellin me ur not good at clothes IM CRY OVER THESE CLOTHING FOLDS!!!!
wth omg that pic is gorgeous ;A; and i like your OC too, such a pretty color!! his outfit is neat, and i love the trident *v*


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## Aradai

Bump!


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## Zane

Finally drew gnoixaim's new oc!!





draw this character it's rly fun i promise (i didn't make the canvas big enough so i couldn't do the wings in their full glory rip)
ft. my fake manga eyes. i can't draw eyes consistently EVER. thats part of why i almost never wanna do commissions anymore, i'll be like "I'll sell u an art like this ^" and it'll end up looking like >this
i like that pic for the record but as you can see the style is completely different 8l

i have a bunch of stuff i've been working on for myself but for some reason those always take me longer - if i ever even finish them at all. idk what it is.



Aradai said:


> aaaa so pretty! i know you like to draw you ocs in dresses so are you ever gonna put him in the dress your niece imagined?  I like the trident, nice
> 
> she my mom
> so he's a tough boy? hmm I want to try. he seems energetic as he looks and that's why I must see him!! one day, lol.
> 
> [COLOR="#FFFFFF"]i know, I love u :3c[/COLOR][/quote]
> 
> Ooo I didn't think of that, I should do that! She clearly had a vision, I must make it reality.. plus it did look pretty cool. B) and thanks bb i do too :0
> lol everyone wants to meet him he has a magnetic personality. he is even faster and stronger than he appears. i wish there was like a giant field or something around here where i could let him loose for awhile, he's 2 big for this little town
> and how did u get a pic of me!!
> [color=white]i love u too and ty for the bumps!![/color]
> 
> [QUOTE="Aradai, post: 4990876, member: 47670"]I can't!!! I'm sorry :0[/QUOTE]
> 
> dangit my brilliant plan foiled
> 
> [QUOTE="Shirohibiki, post: 4994692, member: 40219"]stop tellin me ur not good at clothes IM CRY OVER THESE CLOTHING FOLDS!!!!
> wth omg that pic is gorgeous ;A; and i like your OC too, such a pretty color!! his outfit is neat, and i love the trident *v*[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Shiro!! TvT pink and white always looks good thats what made me buy a 3ds xl rippp
> (noooo clothes are a science and ur walter white)


----------



## gnoixaim

come here, let us hug /sobs/







I love you so much, omfggggg.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

That is absolutely beautiful as per usual, Zane<3 Always pop in here to see any new art posted 8'D I stalk so much lol.


----------



## Aradai

WOW that is gorgeous. your art amazes me every single time how do u do it??? i love everything about this piece tbh

ur niece and tuco will be the best trendsetters. her idea was cool! she knows how to pick a good color palette.
i can tell, i want to meet him too :0 big dog in big little canada.
we are the biggest nerds we'll ever meet lol.
i love u more!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

AHHHH WOW WHAT A PRETTY PIECE
i rly like the eyes tho?? i understand the inconsistency thing however. but oh man the hair and the dress and just......everything is so beautiful ;_; your colors are so pretty!!! i love how soft the shading is <3 goshhhh its so lovely!!!!


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## ATotsSpot

Just came to drool all over your thread like I do most every day.  Gnoix, I love your new OC!  <3


----------



## The Pennifer

*Gazing at the art in this thread and just so very blown away!*
 The OC for Gnoixaim made me catch my breath, it is so lovely!
 Beautiful work!


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## Zane

y do you all wanna kill me like this omg. ;___; ♥ [awkwardly responds days later with no art] i've been so busy lately I meant to reply to this sooner and thank y'all for the kindness, reading these responses made me really happy and it means a lot!! 
actually i was watching my nieces today so here's a doodle one of them got me to do 






they played in my room for like 5-6 hours and only broke/lost two things so it was p good. Also the little one pronounces "Fennekin" as "Finnigan" and it's her new favorite Pok?mon (I have a plush of one this is how this happened)



gnoixaim said:


> come here, let us hug /sobs/
> 
> [real footage of me]
> 
> I love you so much, omfggggg.



(づ￣ ?￣)づ
that video is my favorite thing omg. the sudden realization. I love you too bb!!1



Kairi-Kitten said:


> That is absolutely beautiful as per usual, Zane<3 Always pop in here to see any new art posted 8'D I stalk so much lol.



Thank you so much ! ;-; Aww and thanks for always popping by<33 I lurk around this board a lot too huehuehue 



Aradai said:


> WOW that is gorgeous. your art amazes me every single time how do u do it??? i love everything about this piece tbh
> 
> ur niece and tuco will be the best trendsetters. her idea was cool! she knows how to pick a good color palette.
> i can tell, i want to meet him too :0 big dog in big little canada.
> we are the biggest nerds we'll ever meet lol.
> i love u more!!!!!



THANK U BBY ily (٭′ᵕુ‵)ુ
its true they're born trailblazers. my younger niece has a lot of ideas for these things here's something else she got me to do today actually


Spoiler: she asked if i only drew girls



so i said no here's a drawing of a guy I did and she's like "draw a girl beside him.. but with no legs and a biiiig mouth bigger than her skin" so it turned into this ghost lookin thing









Spoiler: then she says "draw her again on the other side if she was a human"



so i did and the story is that the girl was just sitting there and the guy "accidentally stabbed her" (he was jumping around holding a knife i guess?? this story was pretty confusing haha) so thats why she's a ghost and he's sad









Spoiler: but then



she came back to life so it was a happy end 




IT WAS HARD TO DRAW IT SO FAST LOL



he's still en route to ur place in a dog envelope u will meet him soon, raise him well
if there's a bigger nerd than you n me out there i don't wanna know about it!! i love you da most



Shirohibiki said:


> AHHHH WOW WHAT A PRETTY PIECE
> i rly like the eyes tho?? i understand the inconsistency thing however. but oh man the hair and the dress and just......everything is so beautiful ;_; your colors are so pretty!!! i love how soft the shading is <3 goshhhh its so lovely!!!!



aaaaaaaaa thank youuu omg!!! T_T im still amazed whenever someone actually likes my coloring/shading hhhhhh
lol inconsistency is the death of me though, i know hands are supposed to be like the hardest thing to draw but eyes are what kill me, it's basically a new experience every time for me. -_- haha
Thank you again !!!



ATotsSpot said:


> Just came to drool all over your thread like I do most every day.  Gnoix, I love your new OC!  <3



Awwwhh really?? I didn't know people actually checked this place y'all are too nice ; v; Thank you!! And ikr, her new OC is gr8



The Pennifer said:


> *Gazing at the art in this thread and just so very blown away!*
> The OC for Gnoixaim made me catch my breath, it is so lovely!
> Beautiful work!



AAAAA thank you Pen!! (/v \) I really appreciate this. <33 I hope I get a chance to draw for you again sometime!


----------



## ssvv227

awww don't feel pressured to have to come up here with art...i enjoy reading your threads too and that was so lovely of you to draw for your niece...i also "babysit" my cousin from time to time too and it's either i keep on drawing her future husband(s) or she'd get bored xD


----------



## Susan

bump


----------



## Aradai

finnigan omg im gonna name a fennekin after that.



Zane said:


> THANK U BBY ily (٭′ᵕુ‵)ુ
> its true they're born trailblazers. my younger niece has a lot of ideas for these things here's something else she got me to do today actually
> 
> 
> Spoiler: she asked if i only drew girls
> 
> 
> 
> so i said no here's a drawing of a guy I did and she's like "draw a girl beside him.. but with no legs and a biiiig mouth bigger than her skin" so it turned into this ghost lookin thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: then she says "draw her again on the other side if she was a human"
> 
> 
> 
> so i did and the story is that the girl was just sitting there and the guy "accidentally stabbed her" (he was jumping around holding a knife i guess?? this story was pretty confusing haha) so thats why she's a ghost and he's sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: but then
> 
> 
> 
> she came back to life so it was a happy end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS HARD TO DRAW IT SO FAST LOL
> 
> 
> 
> he's still en route to ur place in a dog envelope u will meet him soon, raise him well
> if there's a bigger nerd than you n me out there i don't wanna know about it!! i love you da most


what is with your nieces everything they do is too much for me. these two are so creative i know they're gonna do something great in their lives :') thanks for sharing this story lol. she got some big teeth.
ill send u my bird make sure to put a lot of newspaper around. 
sadly there are bigger nerds than us  i love u more than nicki and bey


----------



## Aradai

bump!


----------



## Zane

IT'S GNOIXAIM'S BIRTHDAY so go wish her a happy birthday if you haven't already!!!!! 

i mostly just wanted to post here 2 say that I'm still grinding away on things so here's some stuff I've done in between commissions/gifts (I'm working on the things I'm supposed to be working on I swear lol i am just cursed to be distracted with doodles)

anyway



playing around with Apophyllite's color scheme, the super light pink skin was kinda bothering me btu i'm not sure which way I like better hmm also decided to redesign the gem a little. I noticed later that I parted his hair wrong, I was drawing this from memory late at night. xc also a chibi





aaand a doodle of Samus that i want to maybe finish sometime but probably never will





finally here is another art collab




lol.. guess who was over again a couple days ago. these kids always wanna play with my tablet now that they saw me using it once whoops.



ssvv227 said:


> awww don't feel pressured to have to come up here with art...i enjoy reading your threads too and that was so lovely of you to draw for your niece...i also "babysit" my cousin from time to time too and it's either i keep on drawing her future husband(s) or she'd get bored xD



aw thank you! I always feel a bit awkward when I post in here after several days without anything new haha I guess 'cause it means I haven't been working enough. ;>
Ahahaha yeah my nieces have been getting me to draw for them forever, for the longest time all one of them ever asked me to draw was tigers @@' usually it's cats. lol



Susan said:


> bump



thank u stranger



Aradai said:


> finnigan omg im gonna name a fennekin after that.
> 
> what is with your nieces everything they do is too much for me. these two are so creative i know they're gonna do something great in their lives :') thanks for sharing this story lol. she got some big teeth.
> ill send u my bird make sure to put a lot of newspaper around.
> sadly there are bigger nerds than us  i love u more than nicki and bey



i know right, i wanted to make a new file on X so I could have a Finnigan. I guess this means I gotta score a fennekin plushie for her now, the poor old Snivy I got her has been upstaged. :0
my nieces are wild they're always playing Little Big Planet 2 and doing weird stuff on it lmao it reminds me of the way me n my brother used to play games.
i'm building a bird sanctuary to celebrate the arrival of precious bird dad !!! omg. :00000 i love u more than i love the feeling myself video


----------



## Aradai

i love you gemsona he's so awesome and I adore his color scheme. also that samus drawing is beautiful like u
your nieces can be the next Van Gogh.

fennekin is adorable, i can see why she would like them.
aa this is too cute. looking at how little children play games remind me of how i would watch my brother play video games and look through nintendo power with him lol.
add toys but not the expensive ones, he'll break them and i love u more than the on the run tour


----------



## Zane

boop boop commission stuff 







Spoiler: sketch








lol. so many of my sketches are so bare bones like this. x.x


Mysticoma's mayor! I think this is the first time I actually tried to draw bubbles and it's a gr8 time I recommend it. 

Aaand a gijinka of ssvv227's cat Tuna 





you're both dears and i'm happy you liked the art. :> I think I'm getting better at being patient with my art, if nothing else. lol

anyway misc stuff for me, just doodles of a new outfit for Icy




[Sketch




^ I rly like that one



Aradai said:


> i love you gemsona he's so awesome and I adore his color scheme. also that samus drawing is beautiful like u
> your nieces can be the next Van Gogh.
> 
> fennekin is adorable, i can see why she would like them.
> aa this is too cute. looking at how little children play games remind me of how i would watch my brother play video games and look through nintendo power with him lol.
> add toys but not the expensive ones, he'll break them and i love u more than the on the run tour



<3333 
noooo u kill me, we already established you're the beautiful one. I'm the scrappy one 
Omggg watching your sibling play video games is classic, it was fun somehow. lol My brother pretty much watched me play all of Wind Waker back in the day. Memories. :'> I still have old Nintendo Powers, it's sad that they don't make them anymore.
I love you more than I love how Iggy canceled her tour


----------



## ssvv227

Thank you so much again for drawing that for me ^\\\\\\\^ loving the new outfit of Icy ~~ looking so fine and flashy ~~


----------



## Aradai

!!!!!! such pretty stuff!! i love icy's new outfit it's so vibrant and pleasing to look at.


Zane said:


> <3333
> noooo u kill me, we already established you're the beautiful one. I'm the scrappy one
> Omggg watching your sibling play video games is classic, it was fun somehow. lol My brother pretty much watched me play all of Wind Waker back in the day. Memories. :'> I still have old Nintendo Powers, it's sad that they don't make them anymore.
> I love you more than I love how Iggy canceled her tour


what r u talking about you're the best around
it was!!! i loved watching him play all the time. and that's so cool aw :') 
i used to borrow the old ones from the library and i miss doing that 
ENOUGH


----------



## Shirohibiki

icy's booty lookin fine in that second pic B> they all look lovely!! i especially love tuna 8O absolutely fantastic job!!!


----------



## Aradai

bump!
also self promo: add my jpn love live id


----------



## Zane

a display of his true power






/based on a Columbo episode. idk, trying to draw right now is like walking 15 miles in the snow uphill both ways and instead of doing the stuff I was supposde to I did this instead. (I'm still gonna do the other things i'm just being a slow ass)

also doodled one of my characters from AC who's not my mayor but i sometimes wish i made him my mayor instead :iiii





and thank u everybody for the above comments!! ^^^^^ i don't have the concentration to reply to things at the moment plus it's been like 2 weeks lol rip me but I appreciate it!! <333

also 1st post here since the museum split. 



Aradai said:


> bump!
> also self promo: add my jpn love live id



yes do it and i will draw u free art 
(thank you for the bump bb)


----------



## Aradai

im trying to remember the episode but my mind is a blank :0 it looks so familiar
ur other character looks awesome he got some nice hair 

you can do it!!! i believe in u! and if you guys send Zane a bird I'll give you all money maybe


----------



## Aradai

bump! 
im trying to revive my gallery and yours at the same time help


----------



## Zane

/dusts off thread
I did an early Halloween thing so I'm gonna post it here for old time's sake (and i'm going to keep acting like it's been 10 years instead of 3 months) even tho I don't even sell art here anymore ok happy hollows ween




click 4 full resolution​
you are surely as impressed with my amazing background skills as I am.

Anyway that's a new character, I decided to upgrade Icy to Cool Dad status and i have no regrets. Although she's more like his adopted kid b/c he's way too unpopular to have a SO.  I haven't decided on a name for her yet (I keep leaning towards "Minnie" like friggin minnie mouse but I feel like there's something better) and I haven't even finished any art of her in normal clothes lol but I've really been wanting to draw some Sailor Moon stuff lately so this worked out anyway. here's some related doodles 4 fun





i always wondered how long it would take to get your hair like that




it seems like a vampire is just a guy who wears a cape

these are the only things i have where she's not dressed as sailor moon blah







That rabbit is another character I'm in the process of designing. I got two more for this 'set' but wow am i ever taking my time with drawing them idk i can picture them exactly in my head but drawing them seems to be another matter.


Lastly here's some recent attempts I made at drawing headshots in a certain style. probably have to click through for full size on these too









I tried this guy twice:


 



I wish I'd been working on more exciting stuff than this during the past several weeks but alas I have not, my very last nib is almost done for and I have no $$$ to get more atm so I dare not take on anything big. I thought it was kinda lame at first that the nibs would wear out but four of them have lasted me like a year so that's not so bad.



Aradai said:


> im trying to remember the episode but my mind is a blank :0 it looks so familiar
> ur other character looks awesome he got some nice hair
> 
> you can do it!!! i believe in u! and if you guys send Zane a bird I'll give you all money maybe



HAHA i forgot about this yea i need a bird y'all pls
♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## boujee

/smooches art


----------



## Shirohibiki

ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

OH MYGOSH THATS SO ADORABLE HAPPY SPOOKTOBER
THEYRE SO CUTE TOGETHER OMG???? shes such a little darling omg...... and youve improved so much!!! its great to see!!! love the interaction stuff youre doing  great to see you back bb ;v; ur new lil oc is so adorbs <3333


----------



## Zane

Gamzee said:


> /smooches art



 (●❛3❛●) ♥ thanks b!!



Shirohibiki said:


> ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> OH MYGOSH THATS SO ADORABLE HAPPY SPOOKTOBER
> THEYRE SO CUTE TOGETHER OMG???? shes such a little darling omg...... and youve improved so much!!! its great to see!!! love the interaction stuff youre doing  great to see you back bb ;v; ur new lil oc is so adorbs <3333



SHIROOOOOOOOOOO  hi!! thank you so much omg. the interaction stuff is rly fun to draw i can tell im gonna be stuck on this kick for awhile hhhh 
i'm glad to see u here!! you r the adorable pillar of the Museum. 8) thanks for always taking the time to comment on my stuff, I really appreciate it :') your new avatar is cool as hell btw


----------



## Shirohibiki

Zane said:


> (●❛3❛●) ♥ thanks b!!
> 
> SHIROOOOOOOOOOO  hi!! thank you so much omg. the interaction stuff is rly fun to draw i can tell im gonna be stuck on this kick for awhile hhhh
> i'm glad to see u here!! you r the adorable pillar of the Museum. 8) thanks for always taking the time to comment on my stuff, I really appreciate it :') your new avatar is cool as hell btw



INTERACTIONS ARE ALWAYS GREAT 10/10 I LOVE THEEEEEMMMMM
urgh im so upset i love ur art so much

WHY WOULDNT I, YOU DESERVE THE LOVE. <3333333 omfg non im not adorable D': AND TYVM~~ its one of my favorite comms ive gotten rip. i did it partially for halloween but i doubt ill be changing it anytime soon =P


----------



## Zane

[sits on a pile of ice cream] aesthetic









Based on the new ice cream Sailor Moon petit charas :> 
Character belongs to gnoixaim, the other one was gonna be one of my characters but I decided to make my son Marth instead, and then got lazy with him partway through. I might draw more of these, they're fun even if they take awhile.



Shirohibiki said:


> INTERACTIONS ARE ALWAYS GREAT 10/10 I LOVE THEEEEEMMMMM
> urgh im so upset i love ur art so much
> 
> WHY WOULDNT I, YOU DESERVE THE LOVE. <3333333 omfg non im not adorable D': AND TYVM~~ its one of my favorite comms ive gotten rip. i did it partially for halloween but i doubt ill be changing it anytime soon =P



aaaa me too but rip they're difficult to draw convincingly, they usually end up looking too posed for me. ;( it's hard to interact when you're ALWAYS FACING TO THE LEFT [looks at art accusingly]

/sobs no ur too good to me.. & sorry but you are !!!!!!!!! <33 ya it's cool, it'll look good all year round.


----------



## Shirohibiki

(ME @ ALWAYS FACING OT THE LEFT WHY DO I DO IT, IT SUCKS)

WHAT THOSE ARE SO CUTE!!! OHHHHHHHHHHHHH MGFGFD
i love gnoix's omg ;___; the detail is beautiful. also i love mint chocolate chip lmao. please do more theyre so precious )':


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

HOLY HELL SO CUTE >__< And happy early Halloween what lovely pics : D I hope you and everyone have a funtastic time^__^ Finally getting out of solo-Halloween mode and partying it up at a friends this year haha xD


----------



## Zane

Changed the thumbnail arrangement so the newest is first. Makes more sense but man was it tedious, there must have been a better way to do that. I appreciate the 'likes' btw, thanks guys!



Shirohibiki said:


> (ME @ ALWAYS FACING OT THE LEFT WHY DO I DO IT, IT SUCKS)
> 
> WHAT THOSE ARE SO CUTE!!! OHHHHHHHHHHHHH MGFGFD
> i love gnoix's omg ;___; the detail is beautiful. also i love mint chocolate chip lmao. please do more theyre so precious )':



WHAT'S OVER THERE, WHAT'S TO THE LEFT THAT'S SO IMPORTANT pfff

aww thank u i'm glad you like them!! Mint chocolate chip is delicious. (ॢ◕ัڡ ◕ั ॢ) i had some the other day maybe that's why i was thinking about it hahah i'm in the mood to just draw cute things lately so i probs will 8)



Kairi-Kitten said:


> HOLY HELL SO CUTE >__< And happy early Halloween what lovely pics : D I hope you and everyone have a funtastic time^__^ Finally getting out of solo-Halloween mode and partying it up at a friends this year haha xD



Ayyy thank you!! ( ๑ ❛ v ❛ ๑ ) That sounds awesome, I hope you have a fun Halloween too! Haha it's actually been forever since I did anything for the holiday, besides give out candy (and that's mostly just to my nieces lol nephews are probably old enough to come too this year, we'll see)


----------



## The Hidden Owl

AHHHH HELLOOOOOO

Long time no see!! I still have your art btw. ><;;

If you ever open commissions again I have a new OC for you qvq


----------



## ssvv227

your ice cream reminds me of this minion drawing that i promised my sister that i never got to finish >.> it's lovely to see your art again!!!!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Zane said:


> Changed the thumbnail arrangement so the newest is first. Makes more sense but man was it tedious, there must have been a better way to do that. I appreciate the 'likes' btw, thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S OVER THERE, WHAT'S TO THE LEFT THAT'S SO IMPORTANT pfff
> 
> aww thank u i'm glad you like them!! Mint chocolate chip is delicious. (ॢ◕ัڡ ◕ั ॢ) i had some the other day maybe that's why i was thinking about it hahah i'm in the mood to just draw cute things lately so i probs will 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Ayyy thank you!! ( ๑ ❛ v ❛ ๑ ) That sounds awesome, I hope you have a fun Halloween too! Haha it's actually been forever since I did anything for the holiday, besides give out candy (and that's mostly just to my nieces lol nephews are probably old enough to come too this year, we'll see)



Thank you : D I shall haha I got this fab death costume at a second hand shop which is pretty rad : O I shall be a female death and gonna try to paint my face as a skeleton xD like a reaper or something^^ get to enjoy my good friends funtastic Halloween party (there will be rowdy drunks xD) But I love spending time with her <3 But definitely enjoy your Halloween and likewise I finally wont have to sit at home doing nothing 8'D But similarly I tend to not do much and get a little treat (this year the food'll be fantastic <3)


----------



## Zane

this nib is really tryna give up the ghost now. have a doodle before it does






Based on this post 

I forgot that I was also experimenting with 'card' designs before I got fixated on ice cream, here's some fun with silhouettes:









second character is Mia's again, it seems like I use her for practice kind of a lot. I just needed a character with a distinguishable silhouette. :x I got a bunch of other card-style drawings I'm taking forever to finish, I'm hoping I can do some before this nib finally dies. Just for my own amusement of course, I've wanted to do stuff like that since I was a kid. Might have had something to do with watching CardCaptors. 



The Hidden Owl said:


> AHHHH HELLOOOOOO
> 
> Long time no see!! I still have your art btw. ><;;
> 
> If you ever open commissions again I have a new OC for you qvq



Indeed, I think you were actually on hiatus yourself last time I was here! Aaa I remember those pics, it was when I was still using Colors 3D! good times

I don't know that I'll be doing commissions again any time soon, since I don't have much use for tbt bells lately but who knows. hmhm would it happen to be the cute lil guy in your sig by Jintii? 



ssvv227 said:


> your ice cream reminds me of this minion drawing that i promised my sister that i never got to finish >.> it's lovely to see your art again!!!!!!!



A Minion drawing? I'm intrigued. LOL A minion would look cool if you drew it though. B)
& Thank you!! I look forward to seeing your art again as well. ☆



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thank you : D I shall haha I got this fab death costume at a second hand shop which is pretty rad : O I shall be a female death and gonna try to paint my face as a skeleton xD like a reaper or something^^ get to enjoy my good friends funtastic Halloween party (there will be rowdy drunks xD) But I love spending time with her <3 But definitely enjoy your Halloween and likewise I finally wont have to sit at home doing nothing 8'D But similarly I tend to not do much and get a little treat (this year the food'll be fantastic <3)



Sounds spooky. 8) That'll look cool w/ the skull make up! I literally haven't even worn a costume since I was little, I'm a disgrace.  But I'm just so lazy lol. Have fun at the party! Hopefully they're amusing drunks and not annoying ones.
Btw I saw your new OC Benten (I was looking at a new shop i swear i wasn't stalking huehue), she's so cute!!


--

on an unrelated note idk about this avatar, I just wanted to get more mileage out of my animated avatar add-on. hmm


----------



## Zane

draw this again meme first ever attempt

original:
http://i.imgur.com/T5zDhO5.jpg

new





in your face, younger me. you jackass.

Using the same awkward pose was kind of a challenge. +  Another winning background, I'm just on fire lately. 8)

Besides that the first thing you probably notice is that the character design is really different. This character has changed more over the course of time than any of my others - in terms of appearance at least - and there are still parts i haven't even finished designing (like the crown thingy and shoes) so I just draw something different every time, it's a mess. All I know is those frills are gettin scrapped next time. >:/

and ok I made fun of my bg's again up there but I really did make myself sit down this time and actually draw some like. grass and trees. It wasn't so bad. I already know it's too wide to display properly so click 4 full size





fun trivia: I REALLY liked the line-art for this when it was just the characters, so I made a copy of the file while I was working on it in case my laptop decided to force restart (which sometimes corrupts the art file I have open, if any) and what do u know I accidentally corrupted it somehow (wasnt the comp's fault that time), I was dead with relief that I actually had a backup. Then I forgot to do anything with it for several months and when I dug it out again recently I didn't really like the line art that much anymore. Seriously something about it is just nagging at me. And because I drew the background as an afterthought to the characters, they look like they're the same size as the trees, and since artrage sucks there is nothing I can do about it. I'll probably work on this more later but it's done for now.

☆

edit:

oh yeah this was my collectible entry, I never posted it





the best special character


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMFG what pretty silhouettes <3 But yep it'll definitely be rowdy but good fun, I know their friends are all just great people; I definitely enjoy meeting new people through her and her husband : D And yay haha yup, I saw her going for free on ardrey's adopt thread and was OMFG at how perfect she was 8'D I love her+ she is the only OC who isn't hot tempered or calm but rather clumsy/cheerful and really kind xD I made her a peppy little gal :3 But yee it's all thanks to ardrey's eye for design : D


----------



## boujee

loving the diversity


----------



## Zane

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMFG what pretty silhouettes <3 But yep it'll definitely be rowdy but good fun, I know their friends are all just great people; I definitely enjoy meeting new people through her and her husband : D And yay haha yup, I saw her going for free on ardrey's adopt thread and was OMFG at how perfect she was 8'D I love her+ she is the only OC who isn't hot tempered or calm but rather clumsy/cheerful and really kind xD I made her a peppy little gal :3 But yee it's all thanks to ardrey's eye for design : D



aw thank you! Silhouettes are surprisingly fun to do with such limited detail. Ah well that's good then, at least u already know it's a decent crowd. Ooh free u say?? That's lucky! Haha nice, I have to remind myself to mix it up with personalities. I always make my OCs too, idk, level-headed, they need to screw up more!!! Ardrey's designs really are quite something, I think I drew one before that someone else had adopted.



Gamzee said:


> loving the diversity



ty bb ≧(?▽｀)≦ all i want is 2 to draw a lot of different characters


----

doodle of reese in casual clothes while taking a break from drawing something else


----------



## Shirohibiki

sweats profusely

honestly there are so many things to say about these that i dont even know where to begin, especially that redraw is astounding, i LOVE all the detail!!! ughhhh your characters are gorgeous and there are just so many things i want to articulate about these pieces bUT I CANT AND IM FRUSTRATED, I SUCK AT TALKING, JUST KNOW THAT THESE ARE ****ING GORGEOUS AND IM STUNNED


----------



## Zane

sailor moon is my fav anime




click​
not Crystal though. Crystal can eat my macaronis. There's several things about it I don't like but making Kunzite clammy-white with chicken legs is unforgivable enough on its own.

I doodled Uranus and Neptune a couple more times lol might post those later
I don't think I even got to say anything about the background this time.

here's another ice cream, character belongs 2 gnoixaim 







This is a semi-complex character but would u guess the hardest thing to draw is the braid



Spoiler: it reminded me i was gonna post the original sketch for the other one before just b/c it was kind of  funny








(the one on the left pff) that's how far i got before i was just like










Shirohibiki said:


> sweats profusely
> 
> honestly there are so many things to say about these that i dont even know where to begin, especially that redraw is astounding, i LOVE all the detail!!! ughhhh your characters are gorgeous and there are just so many things i want to articulate about these pieces bUT I CANT AND IM FRUSTRATED, I SUCK AT TALKING, JUST KNOW THAT THESE ARE ****ING GORGEOUS AND IM STUNNED



sobs
Thank you so much as always ゜(。┰ω┰。).・゜ i really appreciate u saying so though i similarly suck at talking and probably don't communicate gratitude very well. rip but thank u thank u ily <33333
o yeah i posted on your thread awhile ago but my post bugged n i dont know if it showed up but anyway those hamster drawings were hella cute


----------



## Aradai

i came on just to say that I love your art + youre really good at coloring still!!! and i am bad, how do u pick a color palette....
anyway i love the ice cream art, it's cute! and i hope you have a nice night!!


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> i came on just to say that I love your art + youre really good at coloring still!!! and i am bad, how do u pick a color palette....
> anyway i love the ice cream art, it's cute! and i hope you have a nice night!!



awwwhh beb, thank you :'> and youre not bad youre in a state of constant transformation >:O about palettes... i don't. hahah I just pick colors as I'm going along rip. I always wanted to try one of those palette challenges or something but never seem to get around to it, they're probably easy enough to find if u search on tumblr hmm or is searching disabled now too, i swear that website is getting more broken every time i look at it.
♥ ♥ you have a nice afternoon or whatevr time it is


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> awwwhh beb, thank you :'> and youre not bad youre in a state of constant transformation >:O about palettes... i don't. hahah I just pick colors as I'm going along rip. I always wanted to try one of those palette challenges or something but never seem to get around to it, they're probably easy enough to find if u search on tumblr hmm or is searching disabled now too, i swear that website is getting more broken every time i look at it.
> ♥ ♥ you have a nice afternoon or whatevr time it is


:') i honestly hope I improve my lines are getting better tho!!!! oh lmao. search isn't disabled, u just can't track tags anymore :/ palette challenges sounds cool, I want to do one but im always putting it off lol
i hope u sleep w no neckpain


----------



## Zane

LOL i did a quick doodle (and i mean really quick) to try doing an amateur blink animation which i've been meaning to try for 1000 years, it's pretty lame but actually not as lame as it could have been, like i feel like i could do a better one later if i tried again. The problem is it has some stray pixel action going on which is a product of the weird thing I use to animate and I've loooong forgotten the solution I came up with to fix it so idk.

edit:
attempt 1




attempt 2





also I got my gst return so I'm gonna buy some nibs soon 8>

so this post isn't so empty here's a preview of something i've been meaning to finish for months w/ no progress




did you guess it was sailor moon related......................



Aradai said:


> :') i honestly hope I improve my lines are getting better tho!!!! oh lmao. search isn't disabled, u just can't track tags anymore :/ palette challenges sounds cool, I want to do one but im always putting it off lol
> i hope u sleep w no neckpain



ooo awesome, lines are a huge pain on a tablet at first, i still find myself staring at non-shaky linework with such envy :'/ and that sounds annoying, i actually never used the track tags feature but i can see how it was helpful. i still haven't looked for palette challenges rip!!! someday, someday. 
and ty me too ;(


----------



## piske

OMG I adore the Sailor Neptune and Sailor Uranus! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the sweet little ice cream character!


----------



## ssvv227

Zane said:


> draw this again meme first ever attempt
> 
> original:
> http://i.imgur.com/T5zDhO5.jpg
> 
> new



she looks phenomenal!!! and nah...my minions just look like....minions



Spoiler: minions...i'm sorry i'm not cool enough











and here's the latest art...i really need to start putting a background in T.T


Spoiler: latest art


----------



## Zane

P e o n y said:


> OMG I adore the Sailor Neptune and Sailor Uranus! :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the sweet little ice cream character!


 
Aaaaa thank you so much, I appreciate that! 
kinda random but i notice ur new so welcome to the forum too!!



ssvv227 said:


> she looks phenomenal!!! and nah...my minions just look like....minions
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: minions...i'm sorry i'm not cool enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the latest art...i really need to start putting a background in T.T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: latest art



aw thank you!! and ahahaha well they still look cool! B) your painted stuff hhhhh<333
loool i dont think i needa mention my relationship w/ backgrounds at this point but I always liked your character drawings even when they just have a solid color background, if you did like a full bg i'd probably die (but like in a good way)


----

Tried the blinking animation again, with a slightly better drawing this time. Thankfully there's stuff like ezgif while I try to magically remember my trick for getting giftedmotion to work properly. I've so far found that adding a couple more frames makes it a bit smoother hm....


----------



## Aradai

mmm thank god for stabilizers. ya, I never used it either but a lot of people relied on it :'| first replies and now this (or was it the other way around :0) aaaa someday it will be done
praying for u still


----------



## piske

Zane said:


> Aaaaa thank you so much, I appreciate that!
> kinda random but i notice ur new so welcome to the forum too!!



Thank you :> do you mind if I ask how long you have been drawing?


----------



## Zane

i did this chibi today specifically to try doing an animation on the glasses (shining) but i couldn't find the thing i was gonna use as a reference, it actually came out not too bad regardless but i couldn't animate it because i encountered a new problem of not cropping every frame exactly the same way and yes i am very tired of my backwards-ass way of doing everything BUT ANYWAY i kinda like the chibi still so here it is.

edit: ok I found a way to fix it but i changed my mind the animation is bad hahah i needa find that ref or a tutorial p:






also have an oldish pic i found and did a quick color for just 4 fun






no legs because i'm doomed to misjudge how much canvas i want for the rest of eternity.

lastly playing with outfits for lil girl character (2nd one is the standard one atm)






Aradai said:


> mmm thank god for stabilizers. ya, I never used it either but a lot of people relied on it :'| first replies and now this (or was it the other way around :0) aaaa someday it will be done
> praying for u still



st
stabilizers??
I want SAI *weeps and doesn't use fire-alpaca which probably has stabilizers too*
Aaaa okay replies was the other thing I was thinking of that got trashed, tumlr dot com staff are too laughably bad at this point they must b doing it on purpose
thank u im feeling it!! (no headache this morning ;v;b)



P e o n y said:


> Thank you :> do you mind if I ask how long you have been drawing?



Not at all, anyway I've been drawing practically all my life (which is sort of embarrassing to admit, I always feel like I should be a lot better at this point ahahahah I wish I had more time to practice ;;), although I've only been drawing digitally for the past year or so, so I'm still really noob-y at it. ;/


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> st
> stabilizers??
> I want SAI *weeps and doesn't use fire-alpaca which probably has stabilizers too*
> Aaaa okay replies was the other thing I was thinking of that got trashed, tumlr dot com staff are too laughably bad at this point they must b doing it on purpose
> thank u im feeling it!! (no headache this morning ;v;b)


wait artrage doesn't have stabilizers??? wtf how have you been getting such smooth lines?? that must require a lot of undoing damn.
tumblr staff is getting really bad yikes, how can they ruin their reputation more
also wow that's great!! hope it stays that way


----------



## piske

No no no you are really really good! :> I love that you have a distinctive style! I used to think myself a drawer when I was younger but it was copying "anime style". I also really like the colors you choose. Anyway I'm a fan :> :>


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> wait artrage doesn't have stabilizers??? wtf how have you been getting such smooth lines?? that must require a lot of undoing damn.
> tumblr staff is getting really bad yikes, how can they ruin their reputation more
> also wow that's great!! hope it stays that way



If it does I can't find them. orz It has a "smoothing" option for the pen but idk the correct ratio to give it to make it do stuff other than just warp my lines lol you think my lines are smooth?? (*?∀`*) (i do have to 'undo' a lot, incidentally huehuehue)
it's like i never got all the joke posts about tumlr hating its own members before but im seein it now bruh my dog could program a better website.
two days without a morning headache keep up the good work everyone!!
i hope you have a good day today friend



P e o n y said:


> No no no you are really really good! :> I love that you have a distinctive style! I used to think myself a drawer when I was younger but it was copying "anime style". I also really like the colors you choose. Anyway I'm a fan :> :>



(ノ∀￣〃) oh man I appreciate that so much, I've been trying to work on my own style but it's slow going - like you I also got into drawing in an anime style when I was young (nothing against anime styles of course, I like them & I got all the respect for people who can draw it) And thank you so much, you really flatter me!! ;-;


----------



## The Hidden Owl

hnngh these are so gooood

you keep getting better ahhh!!


----------



## piske

Ahhh well it is deserved! ;> I'm trying to get back into it...any tips for a noob? (A noob with not a lot of natural-born talent lol ;_;...)


----------



## Zane

The Hidden Owl said:


> hnngh these are so gooood
> 
> you keep getting better ahhh!!



Aw thank you! & It makes me happy to hear that. :') 



P e o n y said:


> Ahhh well it is deserved! ;> I'm trying to get back into it...any tips for a noob? (A noob with not a lot of natural-born talent lol ;_;...)



⋆ฺ(*?◡`)
Ooh that's great! Sadly I don't think I can offer much in the way of tips since I'm still learning a lot of things myself - I do recommend using references for anatomy, especially if you're just starting out or sometimes have a lot of difficulty visualizing what you're trying to draw (like I do @_@) Also don't hesitate to experiment, even if it doesn't turn out you can still gain experience from trying different things. If you're new to digital art… pen control takes a bit of practice hahaha omg I was so frustrated when I first got this tablet.
Oh yeah another important thing is to be patient (something else I have trouble with sigh), drawing is a process and it's tempting to rush through the more tedious parts just to finally get the gratification of seeing the finished thing, but it'll look a lot better if you make yourself focus and put the time in. 
Sorry for the slow response!!


---

ok I mentioned forever-ago that I would try to draw my hunter from MH4 and I finally did, although it's just a bust!





So you can't see the legs, but I'm still wearing the Lagombi pants huehuehue I don't want to give up my lagombi stuff. ;-; The armor is probably about 80% correct since I can't find very clear pics (my tiny 3ds screen doesn't help much). Obviously I had to pick the smug smirking face when I was making my character. Anyway it suits a jackass who wears a hood over his eyes while hunting giant deadly beasts.

I still wanna try a full-body sometime, then I could draw the weapon too (I'm a gun-lancer I've never been anythign else rip) maybe with a monster but I don't know which one. I haven't even seen all the ones in the game… I'm progressing really slowly. lol

& Stress-relief portrait thing of one of the new OCs (still not quite right) that I did a couple days ago





It was just something to try to make myself relax so it's just kinda weird overall, like I put all the color on one layer for some reason idk. 

This is just some random stuff while I wait for nibs. (~‾⌣‾)~


----------



## piske

I love your hunter!!! I don't know what that game is though... heh... but thank you!!! Those ARE tips! I am super impatient and I know I will get frustrated when I don't do well, but I will just have to remember that getting better requires practice and TIME. I also am really bad at visualizing things...how they flow and move in real life...I will definitely need refs for that! Thanks for replying :> I appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

im such a jerk, i keep falling behind

FIRST I WANNA SAY WOWOWOWOW @ YOUR HUNTER 
THE ARMOR IS AMAZING!!! OH MAN I WISH I COULD DO ARMOR LIKE THAT,,,, ahgghghg im so jealous sobs. thats totally spot-on! (i mean ive never played the game so idk what it looks like bUT ITS STILL SPOT-ON) and i love the soft coloring ahhh <3333

your new oc is so cute omg, i love their hair and color scheme *v* 

PLEASE STOP BEING GOOD AT DESIGNING OUTFITS IT HURTS MY SOUL... i love her first outfit (the little girl)!!! ugh its so precious

overall, theres too much gorgeous work to comment on and i need to step up my game ):< hnnnghg pls draw more i love it,,,,,,, //waits at ur doorstep


----------



## Zane

300th post 8> Since it's me I guess that means no gift art for anybody!!!!!!



jk here's my latest tries at blinking animation, this time of P e o n y's character, and Wind Waker Zelda for Aradai. p:










I made myself a new doll base to play around with (this is the old one) and decided to make these with it for fun. =) I tried something different with Zelda's hair but idk how I really feel about it yet. 



P e o n y said:


> I love your hunter!!! I don't know what that game is though... heh... but thank you!!! Those ARE tips! I am super impatient and I know I will get frustrated when I don't do well, but I will just have to remember that getting better requires practice and TIME. I also am really bad at visualizing things...how they flow and move in real life...I will definitely need refs for that! Thanks for replying :> I appreciate it!!!!!



Aw thanks! Haha, Monster Hunter is pretty much how it sounds, it's an RPG where you're a hunter and you go on quests to kill huge monsters (different from usual video game monsters in that they don't go down easy, like at all). I make it sound boring but it's actually pretty unique, MH4 is my first game in the series though. 
And no problem, you're welcome! cx I hope you have fun getting back into drawing!!



Shirohibiki said:


> im such a jerk, i keep falling behind
> 
> FIRST I WANNA SAY WOWOWOWOW @ YOUR HUNTER
> THE ARMOR IS AMAZING!!! OH MAN I WISH I COULD DO ARMOR LIKE THAT,,,, ahgghghg im so jealous sobs. thats totally spot-on! (i mean ive never played the game so idk what it looks like bUT ITS STILL SPOT-ON) and i love the soft coloring ahhh <3333
> 
> your new oc is so cute omg, i love their hair and color scheme *v*
> 
> PLEASE STOP BEING GOOD AT DESIGNING OUTFITS IT HURTS MY SOUL... i love her first outfit (the little girl)!!! ugh its so precious
> 
> overall, theres too much gorgeous work to comment on and i need to step up my game ):< hnnnghg pls draw more i love it,,,,,,, //waits at ur doorstep



HEY THANK U!!!! aaaaaaaaaaa you flatter me too much, truly /sob
Armor is really satisfying to draw, not a nightmare like people led me 2 believe. I bet you could draw the most bangin armor?.. . >:Oc 
Funny story, when I was like 12 or smth I had to do this mail-away art course for school and one of the assignments involved designing clothes and I was like. this is horrible. the worst. and all my clothes sucked and im pretty sure the instructor even said as much. and now it's basically all I do all day lmao 
but ANYWHO thank you so much again ♥ I appreciate your kind words as always!!! definitely don't worry about commenting more or something, you give so much support to me and a lot of others in the museum already! (if anyone needs to improve on that score it's myself, rip)


----------



## piske

Guuuh I tried drawing something for the LINE 1-year contest...dear god, I think my eyes bled from how bad it was...*sigh* @@

And the windwaker zelda!!! The detail! So great and pretttttty :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, is Monster Hunter a PC game?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Zane said:


> 300th post 8> Since it's me I guess that means no gift art for anybody!!!!!!
> 
> HEY THANK U!!!! aaaaaaaaaaa you flatter me too much, truly /sob
> Armor is really satisfying to draw, not a nightmare like people led me 2 believe. I bet you could draw the most bangin armor….. . >:Oc
> Funny story, when I was like 12 or smth I had to do this mail-away art course for school and one of the assignments involved designing clothes and I was like. this is horrible. the worst. and all my clothes sucked and im pretty sure the instructor even said as much. and now it's basically all I do all day lmao
> but ANYWHO thank you so much again ♥ I appreciate your kind words as always!!! definitely don't worry about commenting more or something, you give so much support to me and a lot of others in the museum already! (if anyone needs to improve on that score it's myself, rip)



0: was there a 300th post thing? it shows on my screen that my post was #300 but idc lmao

THOSE ARE SO CUTE. I LOVE THE HAIR OH MAN.... how do you color so sexy??? please let me know. i want to make out with your art.
ADN HOONESTLY ARMOR _IS_ A NIGHTMARE FOR ME. all clothing is. >> -just draws everyone naked- but thats awesome omfg, im sure your old designs were great too because i bet u always had the talent
smOOCH <3333


----------



## ssvv227

*melts* your chibis are just cute as always. mind i ask what program you use for the animation? i'm trying to figure out if there's a better way than to do it frame by frame in photoshop.......


----------



## Zane

P e o n y said:


> Guuuh I tried drawing something for the LINE 1-year contest...dear god, I think my eyes bled from how bad it was...*sigh* @@
> 
> And the windwaker zelda!!! The detail! So great and pretttttty :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, is Monster Hunter a PC game?



Whaaat you should try again! I bet it wasn't so bad. What were you trying to draw? P: & thank you!! 
Hmm I'm sure there is a PC Monster Hunter somewhere but MH4 and 3 are on the 3DS!



Shirohibiki said:


> 0: was there a 300th post thing? it shows on my screen that my post was #300 but idc lmao
> 
> THOSE ARE SO CUTE. I LOVE THE HAIR OH MAN.... how do you color so sexy??? please let me know. i want to make out with your art.
> ADN HOONESTLY ARMOR _IS_ A NIGHTMARE FOR ME. all clothing is. >> -just draws everyone naked- but thats awesome omfg, im sure your old designs were great too because i bet u always had the talent
> smOOCH <3333



well not really, the chibs just kinda coincided with it and since i did do a thing for the 100th post it was a bit of a ruse.. >:3c 
but u are right, you're 300 counting OP, I'm 300 not counting it (the way it displays depends on whether you're in the thread or outside it.. 4 some reason)
pff I'm still winging it when it comes to color what 're you talking about!!!!! And the way you draw clothes is still A+ u don't know with what envy i look at those perfect folds.
I can't remember what my old designs looked like, hopefully I can find them? so I can burn them
(ʃƪ ˘ ?˘) kiss 



ssvv227 said:


> *melts* your chibis are just cute as always. mind i ask what program you use for the animation? i'm trying to figure out if there's a better way than to do it frame by frame in photoshop.......



Thank u dear<333 Well I have a program called "giftedmotion" but I can't use it because I can't remember how to fix this one problem it has, so I've actually just been using a website called ezgif, you just upload all the frames and it can make a gif. I don't know if that's any better than animating in photoshop. xp


----------



## boujee

Where was I! Look at all this goodness like holy sht!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Zane said:


> well not really, the chibs just kinda coincided with it and since i did do a thing for the 100th post it was a bit of a ruse.. >:3c
> but u are right, you're 300 counting OP, I'm 300 not counting it (the way it displays depends on whether you're in the thread or outside it.. 4 some reason)
> pff I'm still winging it when it comes to color what 're you talking about!!!!! And the way you draw clothes is still A+ u don't know with what envy i look at those perfect folds.
> I can't remember what my old designs looked like, hopefully I can find them… so I can burn them
> (ʃƪ ˘ ?˘) kiss



OH lmao. whoa, i didnt know that the post numbers differed between the OP and others 0:
OK WELL YOUR WINGING IT IS APPARENTLY PERFECT??? SO SHUSH. I LOVE YOUR COLORING, MAN. so soft and pretty sobs
??? MORE LIKE NO MY FOLDS ARE ALWAYS SUPER INCORRECT AND I JUST DRAW CLOTHES LIKE SKIN TIGHT WHICH IS ALSO INCORRECT. im garbage
haha nooon, keep your old stuff so you can see how youve grown :'D smooch <3


----------



## piske

I wanna see more!!! :>


----------



## The Pennifer

I don't know what to even say, I am so blown away and impressed and in love with your beautiful art! Oh my goodness! Those blinking chibis with their luminous eyes! Your creativity and genius ... Good thing my iPad screen has a protective cover since I have had to wipe the drool off of it repeatedly as I gazed at these amazing pieces! .... I'm just going to crawl away here into a corner and cry!


----------



## Zane

made a minor update to the banner. why is Waluigi still the mascot








P e o n y said:


> I wanna see more!!! :>



what a coincidence, I finished something yesterday but I've been too lazy to post anything x) at least i'll probably have more stuff to dump when I do dump it haha
for now here's this





cuz I noticed I hit that 15k sometime last night. I want to thank everybody who comments and views this thread, your support means a lot to me!

And thank u peony for the bump 8)



The Pennifer said:


> I don't know what to even say, I am so blown away and impressed and in love with your beautiful art! Oh my goodness! Those blinking chibis with their luminous eyes! Your creativity and genius ... Good thing my iPad screen has a protective cover since I have had to wipe the drool off of it repeatedly as I gazed at these amazing pieces! .... I'm just going to crawl away here into a corner and cry!



(n˘v˘•)? oh ho ho ho you're too much Pen I'm blushing!! It flatters me that you're still using that art in your signature too ❤ ❤ (I still have the egg Mantis gave me for it!)
No need for corner-cryin, you're well on your way to being the kind of artist you want to be yourself  Thank you very much for the kind words!!!



Shirohibiki said:


> OH lmao. whoa, i didnt know that the post numbers differed between the OP and others 0:
> OK WELL YOUR WINGING IT IS APPARENTLY PERFECT??? SO SHUSH. I LOVE YOUR COLORING, MAN. so soft and pretty sobs
> ??? MORE LIKE NO MY FOLDS ARE ALWAYS SUPER INCORRECT AND I JUST DRAW CLOTHES LIKE SKIN TIGHT WHICH IS ALSO INCORRECT. im garbage
> haha nooon, keep your old stuff so you can see how youve grown :'D smooch <3



NO U SHUSH im gonna get an ego
hell no fam ur folds are 100% and nothin wrong with some tight clothes B) although i know what you mean on that one, I always feel like I gotta show the definition of the body somehow cuz i mean like why not, i spent all that time drawing it!!! clothes are hard.
I've got this big portfolio in my room full of super old art and I'm scared to open it.
(づ￣ ?￣)づ 



Gamzee said:


> Where was I! Look at all this goodness like holy sht!



☆⌒ヽ(ゝω・?*) you're too good 2 me gamzee


----------



## piske

YAY YAY YAY :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanna eat those biscuits, they look tasty taste and CONGRATS on 15k views WHHHAAATTT :>


----------



## kelpy

looking through this thread makes me wanna cry. your art makes me feel so inferior! it's not like I'm horrible (I used to be... PLEASE DON'T LOOK AT MY OLD FREEBIE THREADS. OH PLEASE ;-; I'VE CHANGED TRUST ME! ) at drawing, but i'm not "good". Still finding my style but I'm happy with how my drawings are now, I suppose. <--- random ramblings with Jello!

lol ANYWAYS
 you must be a wizard or something, Zane.
Congrats on 15k views! those 15k people's eyes are going to be pleased for quite a while, thanks to your lovely art.
thanks for sharing your art with us


----------



## Zane

P e o n y said:


> YAY YAY YAY :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I wanna eat those biscuits, they look tasty taste and CONGRATS on 15k views WHHHAAATTT :>



Haha, thank you! I've been replaying Pikmin 2 recently and one of the "treasures" you can find is a biscuit like that, I guess it stuck in my head. lol They call it an 'imperative cookie'




and tysm!! the art community here has been so good to me /sniff



Jellonoes said:


> looking through this thread makes me wanna cry. your art makes me feel so inferior! it's not like I'm horrible (I used to be... PLEASE DON'T LOOK AT MY OLD FREEBIE THREADS. OH PLEASE ;-; I'VE CHANGED TRUST ME! ) at drawing, but i'm not "good". Still finding my style but I'm happy with how my drawings are now, I suppose. <--- random ramblings with Jello!
> 
> lol ANYWAYS
> you must be a wizard or something, Zane.
> Congrats on 15k views! those 15k people's eyes are going to be pleased for quite a while, thanks to your lovely art.
> thanks for sharing your art with us



First of all thank you so much for taking the time to write me such a lovely comment ;_; second of all don't feel inferior!!! I'm soo far from where I wanna be as an artist myself so I know what u mean, looking at other people's art used to make me really discouraged but you just gotta remember to go at your own pace. I'm glad you're satisfied with how your art is progressing now!
And now you got me all curous to look at your old freebie threads lol but I won't if you really don't want me to. ;> I haven't looked at mine in awhile and that's probably a good thing, I might start begging a mod to delete it. hahah
Thank you so much again, I really appreciate it! I don't think I've ever been called a wizard before.


----------



## kelpy

Zane said:


> First of all thank you so much for taking the time to write me such a lovely comment ;_; second of all don't feel inferior!!! I'm soo far from where I wanna be as an artist myself so I know what u mean, looking at other people's art used to make me really discouraged but you just gotta remember to go at your own pace. I'm glad you're satisfied with how your art is progressing now!



yeah. I remember hearing something like you have a standard in your brain of what drawings are good and you're always trying to achieve that or something lol.
Right now I'm trying to learn how to shade hair and make it look less matte-y if that sounds right.



Zane said:


> And now you got me all curious to look at your old freebie threads lol but I won't if you really don't want me to. ;> I haven't looked at mine in awhile and that's probably a good thing, I might start begging a mod to delete it. hahah
> Thank you so much again, I really appreciate it! I don't think I've ever been called a wizard before.



You can if you'd like to.. It's super embarrassing for me cause some people might think that it's still how I draw nowadays. Just keep in mind my art style has changed so so much (for the better, imo) HERE's one if you wanna check it out ;p
I asked Oblivia if she could delete them but apparently mods don't do that, so she just locked them for me ;]

The only reason you haven't been called an art wizard before is cause only wizards of magic know one when they see one.  <---- Made up stuff with Jello!


----------



## Zane

Present for my supa rad friend  I haven't actually played Undertale yet, I might just end up watching play-throughs. But I was told there is a gay robot so there u go.

Gamzee's OCs





Spoiler: robo guy with lineart
















draw 4 Gamzee!!!

Also felt a lot like doodling my OC Harley a few days ago, these r the results






 

Not much to say about these honestly, they came out pretty close to how I expected while I was trying a few new things. I have a ton of OC stuff going as usual but they're bigger pics than I normally do so they r taking forever . .. .

Oh yeah I was using the doll base again because I was thinking of selling some of these chibis (but then I ofc got lazy/lost my nerve so it never happened) but I couldn't decide on which eye style I liked more anyway






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




????
anyway thanks for viewing 



Jellonoes said:


> yeah. I remember hearing something like you have a standard in your brain of what drawings are good and you're always trying to achieve that or something lol.
> Right now I'm trying to learn how to shade hair and make it look less matte-y if that sounds right.
> 
> You can if you'd like to.. It's super embarrassing for me cause some people might think that it's still how I draw nowadays. Just keep in mind my art style has changed so so much (for the better, imo) HERE's one if you wanna check it out ;p
> I asked Oblivia if she could delete them but apparently mods don't do that, so she just locked them for me ;]
> 
> The only reason you haven't been called an art wizard before is cause only wizards of magic know one when they see one.  <---- Made up stuff with Jello!



Oh yeah? I don't think I've heard that before but it sounds tru, I know I definitely always have an idea in my head of how I want my drawings to look. One day I'll get it. >:T Shading hair is a huge pain, GL! I can never find a consistent way to do it blah.

Aw those drawings in your old thread are cute! I'm a big fan of dot eyes haha but I looked at your new thread too and it's clear you have been improving. & Ya the mods almost never delete stuff, usually only if its spam. And u flatter me truly haha but i assure you i am not a wizard of any kind. ;>


----------



## teto

Aaaaahhh I love your style! With the chibi characters I like the first eye style best!

And I especially love your drawing of Mettaton for obvious reasons!


----------



## piske

OMG I seriously love Harley!!!!!!! Will you please do a series of her??? Also, I need to know her backstory!!! Ahhhh!!!!!!!

For your adorbs cheebs a) OPEN A SHOP NOWWWWW c: and b) I prefer style 1 c:

Okkkkk now back to Harley---she's great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boujee

Zane your art always amaze me, especially the diversity in your characters!!
Like I just want to scoop them up and keep them for myself! You even displayed the artwork you did for me~ 
I'm just all sort of positive emotions right now~~


----------



## Aradai

mm ur ocs are so good and beautiful, and the ones you drew for others look amazing as usual 
as for they eye type I think the left one looks nicer, and if u do sell I'll be a walking promotion for ur shop lol. also we gotta fight >:<


----------



## Zane

Delishush said:


> Aaaaahhh I love your style! With the chibi characters I like the first eye style best!
> 
> And I especially love your drawing of Mettaton for obvious reasons!



Thank you so much!!! And thank you for the input, it seems like eye style 1 is winning. good 'cuz it's the one I drew the base with. lol

Oh really what reasons are those? . ..  jk i see that he's a pretty popular guy. or robot. 8)



P e o n y said:


> OMG I seriously love Harley!!!!!!! Will you please do a series of her??? Also, I need to know her backstory!!! Ahhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> For your adorbs cheebs a) OPEN A SHOP NOWWWWW c: and b) I prefer style 1 c:
> 
> Okkkkk now back to Harley---she's great!!!!!!!!!



Aaaaa tysm! ;_; A series of her sounds awesome hahah I just may do that one of these days. She's a character in one of my stories so I'm slowly hammering away on her background all the time.. I can tell u that she's a pilot. B)

And I really might do the shop now cuz I need $$$ for more of those gift collectibles, rip !!! I am jsut.. so lazy. 

<3 I'm glad you enjoy her, she was more of a minor character originally but I liked her so much she started gaining more n more importance. She's in the same universe as this guy I've posted here before. Just for a bit of trivia. lolol



Gamzee said:


> Zane your art always amaze me, especially the diversity in your characters!!
> Like I just want to scoop them up and keep them for myself! You even displayed the artwork you did for me~
> I'm just all sort of positive emotions right now~~



❤❤ thank you, your words always inspire me!! so it's a fair trade off. ;> I'm glad you like my characters too aaaaaaaa you got me all full of light and flowers right now too so thank u ヽ(。ゝω･)ﾉ☆;:*



Aradai said:


> mm ur ocs are so good and beautiful, and the ones you drew for others look amazing as usual
> as for they eye type I think the left one looks nicer, and if u do sell I'll be a walking promotion for ur shop lol. also we gotta fight >:<



sobs thank u bb.. fam.. bruh. mon ami. and thank you for being my free advertising looool 8D I didn't notice you were using the Zelda <3





fight me 















in smash

---

i'm drawing a snowflake rn for the thing whoo hooo


----------



## kelpy

OMG ZANE those latest pieces are so  ooo osooooo prettyy
o_o
gooooooshhh you are so talented. 
lol meanwhile I'm stuck and I can't draw anything that looks remotely good. Even when I can my dumb tablet's overheating and acting like a pile of useless metal :]

I wish I was rich so I could pay you a million kajillion dollars.


----------



## Zane

_"'Ho ho ho'? What a rude thing to put on a sweater."

"It doesn't mean that."_​

Posting this is a bit early because it's also this thread's 1 year anniversary. 8)
Happy Holidays everyone! Even if you aren't celebrating I hope you have/had a great winter break and that your pipes don't freeze. ☆

o yeah that's the other two OC's I think I mentioned. Haven't 100% settled on their names yet either but at least I was finally able to draw them nearly to my satisfaction. Actually just remembered I did post the white haired one here before, but it was just that weird portrait so I forgot.

anywho I've been meaning to draw some Pok?mon for like months now so I'm probably gonna do that next. Or try.



Pasta said:


> OMG ZANE those latest pieces are so  ooo osooooo prettyy
> o_o
> gooooooshhh you are so talented.
> lol meanwhile I'm stuck and I can't draw anything that looks remotely good. Even when I can my dumb tablet's overheating and acting like a pile of useless metal :]
> 
> I wish I was rich so I could pay you a million kajillion dollars.



Aaaaaa tysm!! I appreciate yr kind words as always :>>
Mm art slumps are the worst, I get them multiple times throughout the year it sux. As long as u keep going you'll get through it. 8)) That's too bad about your tablet too. I have the opposite problem where my tablet works fine but my laptop is a piece of literal garbage, I  have to save like every 30 seconds because it's not uncommon for this computer to do a forced restart while I have art open. 

oh boy me too (੭ˊ꒳ˋ)੭✧ LOL but honestly thank u, i'm touched that you would want to give me $$$


----------



## Rosebud

Your art style is A+++ ^^


----------



## Zane

Rosebud said:


> Your art style is A+++ ^^



aa thank you so much!!  i'm happy you like it


--

how did i almost miss a chance to use this picture


----------



## kelpy

Zane said:


> aa thank you so much!!  i'm happy you like it
> 
> 
> --
> 
> how did i almost miss a chance to use this picture


lol!  Merryyyy CHRIIISTMMMMAS! eve
and a happy new year


----------



## derezzed

Zane said:


> _"'Ho ho ho'? What a rude thing to put on a sweater."
> 
> "It doesn't mean that."_​
> 
> Posting this is a bit early because it's also this thread's 1 year anniversary. 8)
> Happy Holidays everyone! Even if you aren't celebrating I hope you have/had a great winter break and that your pipes don't freeze. ☆
> 
> o yeah that's the other two OC's I think I mentioned. Haven't 100% settled on their names yet either but at least I was finally able to draw them nearly to my satisfaction. Actually just remembered I did post the white haired one here before, but it was just that weird portrait so I forgot.
> 
> anywho I've been meaning to draw some Pok?mon for like months now so I'm probably gonna do that next. Or try.



WOW what an amazing piece!! The colors are so nice... and of course the same goes for the scene. It was great to click on your thread today on Christmas and see such a festive piece, haha. Really nice work, Zane! c:

And OH MY GOD I would totally look forward to seeing Pokemon art from you.


----------



## Zane

Pasta said:


> lol!  Merryyyy CHRIIISTMMMMAS! eve
> and a happy new year



lol yesss merry christmas now that it's christmas for real!! (twenty minutes left of the day for me, it counts!1!!)
and early happy new yearrrr if I don't post before then B>



derezzed said:


> WOW what an amazing piece!! The colors are so nice... and of course the same goes for the scene. It was great to click on your thread today on Christmas and see such a festive piece, haha. Really nice work, Zane! c:
> 
> And OH MY GOD I would totally look forward to seeing Pokemon art from you.



Thank you so much!! I'm really glad you enjoyed the piece, and I appreciate you taking the time to write such a nice comment  
lol I tried drawing a Sawsbuck earlier but it was exactly like drawing a deer (I suck at animals) so it made short work of my patience, I'll have to start with something more fantastical. But I look forward to it as well, I love Pok?mon but I almost never draw any.
anyway thanks again!! (And I love your Drake signature hahaha)


----------



## Zane

​
'Not a sheep'
this is the first thing I draw in 2016 it's a bad omen OTL i've been playing a ton of Story of Seasons instead of doing art, this is what I get when I spend too much time raising digital barn animals. I'm gonna go back 2 work on the real stuff now, in the meantime here's some blinkers I made 4 my friends


----------



## aleshapie

AH! ZANE! I love seeing your art! Thos blinkers!! SOOO CUTE! Can I buy one of my mayor? By chance, did you make a Lucas to go w dat Ness?? Amissapanda will beat you up for him! LOL


----------



## Zane

aleshapie said:


> AH! ZANE! I love seeing your art! Thos blinkers!! SOOO CUTE! Can I buy one of my mayor? By chance, did you make a Lucas to go w dat Ness?? Amissapanda will beat you up for him! LOL



Hey! Thank you! (?∇｀*)ノ and yeah!! I was thinking of selling some before but I couldn't decide on a price, so if you want one you'll have to help me out hahah (whatever u want to pay is fine tbh). Just send me/post your ref next time you're on 
Lol, I didn't make a Lucas but maybe I will. His NA amiibo release is coming up after all. b:


----------



## Zane

dedenne is the hardest pok?mon on earth to draw i can confirm

























So, these are my favorite shiny Pok?mon that I acquired in Y, I've been meaning to do a series for them since forever. It started with me trying to breed a shiny Zorua in Black version without masuda method (i don't have to tell you how that went) and years later picking up the miserable hunt again in Y. I had no success until I finally bought myself a router and was able to trade for a female Japanese Zoroark.. I could only seem to get them in ultra balls but I didn't know the mechanic had changed and it wasn't just males who could pass egg moves anymore so now my shiny Zoroark is in an ultra ball when it didn't have to be and this will haunt me to the day I die. 

Anyway since it took me literally years to get the Zorua I was like "haha i'm never doing that again" but then of course I discovered shiny Pumpkaboo is also purple? and this was the tale of how I masuda'd a bunch of shinies I always wanted but could never get, although Dedenne I actually got from a friend safari once I saw I had one that could only generate Dedennes and Electabuzz. I tried for Deerling on a whim b/c I felt like I was overdue for one of those fabled super fast shiny hatches, and got it within like less than 40 or 50 eggs I was so hype. I actually got two of them at work too lolol

about the art .. well they all followed roughly what I had in mind so I'm happy. (Zoroark's was the only one that went totally off the rails, I may re-draw him later)

This is how far I got on that Sawsbuck attempt I mentioned before I chucked it


Spoiler










as u can see it actually looks more like Sawsbuck but it's not what I wanted. Sometimes it pays to just trash a drawing instead of putting up with its shenanigans. 

trivia: i named the Sawsbuck Zoisite, it's a girl but this just makes the name more amusing because of the stupid 4Kids dub of Sailor Moon

Oh yeah and I made a Pok?ball for the front page thumbnail just 4 fun  back to regularly scheduled OC art


----------



## The Pennifer

I don't know these characters, but I drool over your art! ... This really isn't good for my iPad screen, you know!?


----------



## Zane

The Pennifer said:


> I don't know these characters, but I drool over your art! ... This really isn't good for my iPad screen, you know!?



Aw I guess you don't play Pok?mon? I'm glad you like the pictures regardless  Thank you!! 
Sorry but napkins are not provided by management (屮｀∀?) hahah <3


----------



## riummi

omg the first piece is beautiful - the sawsbuck one


----------



## boujee

aahhh
I forgot I even have Pokemon(pokemon white was the third Pokemon game I ever played). The first two being game cube games, Pokemon colosseum and Pokemon gale of darkness. But I love these pieces, you always surprised to amaze me. Keep up the good work


----------



## Zane

riummi said:


> omg the first piece is beautiful - the sawsbuck one



Thank you so much! :'> That one's my favorite too, the style didn't translate as well on the others. 



Gamzee said:


> aahhh
> I forgot I even have Pokemon(pokemon white was the third Pokemon game I ever played). The first two being game cube games, Pokemon colosseum and Pokemon gale of darkness. But I love these pieces, you always surprised to amaze me. Keep up the good work



Pok?mon Colosseum and Gale of Darkness were awesome omg.  Sort of a different experience after playing the 'main' Pok?mon games. I was actually gonna draw Shadow Lugia too but I forgot. ( *?ω?* )ゞ Tysm Gam <3 I hope I don't run out of surprises anytime soon. wink wink


----------



## Zane

WIP of armor bun





I like drawing armor but designing it is.. hard.. 
I need a color scheme now. (￣～￣;)

Finally came up with a name for this character too, nickname is Bunny, actual name is Melon. I was gonna draw her with like a braided up-do since that seemed more practical for this outfit but well it's easier said than done.


----------



## kelpy

Zane said:


> WIP of armor bun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like drawing armor but designing it is.. hard..
> I need a color scheme now. (￣～￣;)
> 
> Finally came up with a name for this character too, nickname is Bunny, actual name is Melon. I was gonna draw her with like a braided up-do since that seemed more practical for this outfit but well it's easier said than done.



You should do pinks and greens considering their name is Melon


----------



## Zane

Pasta said:


> You should do pinks and greens considering their name is Melon



hi pasta :D thanks for the suggestion!! I did want to have green in there somewhere since it's like her signature color sort of, I tried green and orange but it made her look like a pumpkin. I'll try out some pinks.


----------



## kelpy

Zane said:


> hi pasta :D thanks for the suggestion!! I did want to have green in there somewhere since it's like her signature color sort of, I tried green and orange but it made her look like a pumpkin. I'll try out some pinks.



yes yesss
btw that drawing..
all the tedious little lines make my head hurt. can't wait to see it in colour though.


----------



## The Pennifer

Oh my goodness, Zane! I have just been gazing at all the details in this armour! The shoulders, and fingers! Oh my, the fingers! I can hardly wait to see this with colour! ... If you choose melon colours like cantaloupe shades, it might be interesting ... The pinks are more in the range of salmon or coral or peaches ... They might take on a copper hue which could look wonderful with armour.
What ever you choose, it is already stunning just in black and white! Lol ... You rock!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Aaaaaa have to post, those Pokemon are gorgeous<3 and that armor piece hwaaaaa<3 I especially love those gorgeous hands oooooo *strokes hands ;v;* Beautiful work as always, Zane ;D


----------



## piske

Zane said:


> WIP of armor bun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like drawing armor but designing it is.. hard..
> I need a color scheme now. (￣～￣;)
> 
> Finally came up with a name for this character too, nickname is Bunny, actual name is Melon. I was gonna draw her with like a braided up-do since that seemed more practical for this outfit but well it's easier said than done.



How did I miss this AND THE POKEMON PIECES ｡ﾟ(ﾟ∩?﹏`∩ﾟ)ﾟ｡

Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Speaking of lovely, please post today too :3


----------



## Zane

Happy Valentine's day! Or Single's Day. lol I have no bells or I'd buy u all roses. Just know the thought is there. Q-Q

Anyway in the theme of the day here's the recent couple pieces done for Gamzee, of her wonderful OC's. I did each couple in a regular style and in a chibi style.







I wasn't sure about the one guy's stance but I looked around at images and people can and do stand like that!!!! proof LOL



 
click for full size​
and the chibis





it seems like the website I was animating with might not work for me anymore, it made the edges of this a bit pixelated when I animated it hmm..


Spoiler: non animated


















Spoiler: including the sketches because they always amuse me















---

aaand some doodle stuff






Icy if he human'd properly










some of the many chibi doodles I did trying to warm myself up to draw Gam's chibs, here you can see the color combination I chose for Bunny's armor since i'm not done coloring that first piece yet 

I haven't posted any of me and my niece's collaborations lately but be assured she still makes me draw stuff every time she's over now. She's in the "animals with human hair" phase (I admit to drawing cats like this as a kid hahaha) here's a couple of her new designs







now I'm supposed to draw a cheetah and "call her when it's done" like damn she's got me on the clock even when she's not here now 

And finally, I was reorganizing my stuff a few weeks ago and found a real treasure,  one of my earliest attempts at digital art:





Yeah. I drew that with a mouse yo. I obviously thought it was good too since I printed it out, and the tape on the edges leads me to conclude it was once hanging up jfc. Can't believe it's been like 11 years sigh. Zelos is still my boi. The computer the rest of my art like this was on is broken so fortunately I only have to see it when it randomly surfaces like this.




pinelle said:


> How did I miss this AND THE POKEMON PIECES ｡ﾟ(ﾟ∩?﹏`∩ﾟ)ﾟ｡
> 
> Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Speaking of lovely, please post today too :3



More Pok?mon comin since I went on that mini shiny streak as you saw.. hahah and thank you!! ;D I didn't see you posted til I came here to do it myself, I fulfilled my end and now u must draw a beautiful picture. ლ(｀∀?ლ)



Pasta said:


> yes yesss
> btw that drawing..
> all the tedious little lines make my head hurt. can't wait to see it in colour though.



Mm mm is that bad? x> I was lookin at the first lineart and i'm like u know what that needs MORE LINES lmao so.. perhaps you can expect more by the time I'm finished ψ(｀∇?)ψ and thank you <3



The Pennifer said:


> Oh my goodness, Zane! I have just been gazing at all the details in this armour! The shoulders, and fingers! Oh my, the fingers! I can hardly wait to see this with colour! ... If you choose melon colours like cantaloupe shades, it might be interesting ... The pinks are more in the range of salmon or coral or peaches ... They might take on a copper hue which could look wonderful with armour.
> What ever you choose, it is already stunning just in black and white! Lol ... You rock!!



Pen u are just so sweet as always!! That's just what I was thinking for the pink colors too, I wanted to try for a rose-gold sort of shade on the armor.. hopefully it'll work out on the big drawing. p: Thank you so much, your comments never fail to warm my heart. Sorry I haven't been to check on your thread in awhile but all your recent pieces have been amazing ♡



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aaaaaa have to post, those Pokemon are gorgeous<3 and that armor piece hwaaaaa<3 I especially love those gorgeous hands oooooo *strokes hands ;v;* Beautiful work as always, Zane ;D



Aaww thank you so much Kairi!!! TvT huhu I was gonna draw her holding a weapon but I haven't decided on her weapon yet. My first thought was giant anime sword but I'm leaning towards a club too idk.. anyway thank u again and happy v day <3


----------



## Zane

hey it's this guy, remember him? no probably not, it's that gem I literally never use




click 4 full size​
I did [this] doodle of him the other day and liked it so I decided to clean it up. But god why did I give him such an annoying weapon :'/

also here's the results of that temp shop since I didn't post them in the thread














































Spoiler:  



characters from left to right belong to: riummi x2, CuteYuYu, Roxi x3, Simple, Universaljellyfish, aixoo, Oliy, umeiko, Gamzee x3


----------



## p e p p e r

I haven't look at your thread for a while & wow I'm loving everything I see!  Amazing work Zane


----------



## Zane

p e p p e r said:


> I haven't look at your thread for a while & wow I'm loving everything I see!  Amazing work Zane



(灬╹ω╹灬) Thank you so much pepper!!!


----------



## piske

Yay more!!!!!!!  ah he's beautiful!!!!!!  is he a part of a series? And ohhh look at all those cute lil babs!!!


----------



## Aradai

i love your gemsona!!! glad to see art of him again, his design is so pretty.
and the chibis are so cute as always lol


----------



## CuteYuYu

Your art is so good and adorable <3 Love how each work has a distinct personality. I especially love the one where the oc is kissing the other's cheek and has his leg up LOL it cracks me up so cute (':


----------



## kelpy

Zane if I give u my soul will you draw mayor em for me?
lol but seriously we can make a deal 
My soul for ur amazing art


----------



## Zane

pinelle said:


> Yay more!!!!!!!  ah he's beautiful!!!!!!  is he a part of a series? And ohhh look at all those cute lil babs!!!



oh you (n˘v˘?)? tysm!! That character is a 'gemsona', so based on the gems from Steven Universe. I just made him for fun since I'm actually not that interested in fan-made characters generally. I rarely do anything with him, but I really wanted to draw something with his color scheme haha
(sorry I'm so slow replying to vms again, you wrote me such a nice msg but sadly I am only an eel)



Aradai said:


> i love your gemsona!!! glad to see art of him again, his design is so pretty.
> and the chibis are so cute as always lol



<333 thank u bb!! your comments always cheer me up. & I finally figured out who he reminds me of: freddie mercury

psst also how do i do that tag meme LOL  do i just pick 10 fandoms myself



CuteYuYu said:


> Your art is so good and adorable <3 Love how each work has a distinct personality. I especially love the one where the oc is kissing the other's cheek and has his leg up LOL it cracks me up so cute (':



aaaAAA thank you!! T.T that means a lot!
and loool oh yeah that's my precious OC couple. One of my favorite things is trying to communicate the character's personality through visuals. B) So u can see who is the more theatrical one pff



Pasta said:


> Zane if I give u my soul will you draw mayor em for me?
> lol but seriously we can make a deal
> My soul for ur amazing art



maybe, how much tbt do u think i could sell a soul for?? could i trade it for a game code???
(lol but if you really want me to draw her I can try that for you! It'll just be awhile since I got some stuff on the burner rn)

--

Thank you all again for your support, it is very appreciated Q___Q♡


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> <333 thank u bb!! your comments always cheer me up. & I finally figured out who he reminds me of: freddie mercury
> 
> psst also how do i do that tag meme LOL  do i just pick 10 fandoms myself


<3
and your sona does give off that same vibe omg, their outfits are so similar. 
and yea you pick, and then you pick one character from each :0 you don't have to do it if you don't want to!


----------



## ssvv227

the pieces you did for gamzee are amazing!! the warm-up doodles you did are just too cute! and the chibis are to die for as always x) speaking of early attempts at digital art, i had always believed that some people magically trained themselves to draw with a mouse, like really complex drawings and shadings, and that i, if i tried hard enough, will one day master the said technique... my early mouse attempts didn't really come to any sort of fruition. i remembered trying to shade some eyes (I even attempted lining the eye with two curves and a circle) before i decided that it looked too funny and scratched it all together. i think i had successfully botched every early unsuccessful attempt at digital art with a mouse, which there wasn't many to begin with. fast forward some time i discovered tablets by accident. and that was the end of the story...


----------



## kelpy

Zane said:


> maybe, how much tbt do u think i could sell a soul for?? could i trade it for a game code???
> (lol but if you really want me to draw her I can try that for you! It'll just be awhile since I got some stuff on the burner rn)
> 
> --
> 
> Thank you all again for your support, it is very appreciated Q___Q♡



well mine isn't worth much so uhh maybe a cheap game code?
(oh. Lol maybe some time,
when I'm not as busy doing other stuff I'll throw a comish at you, that'd be cool.)


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> <3
> and your sona does give off that same vibe omg, their outfits are so similar.
> and yea you pick, and then you pick one character from each :0 you don't have to do it if you don't want to!



♡
ya I knew I saw that leotard somewhere! good ol Freddie inspiring me in my subconscious. And ok!! I will do it I just have to think of 10 first. B> 



ssvv227 said:


> the pieces you did for gamzee are amazing!! the warm-up doodles you did are just too cute! and the chibis are to die for as always x) speaking of early attempts at digital art, i had always believed that some people magically trained themselves to draw with a mouse, like really complex drawings and shadings, and that i, if i tried hard enough, will one day master the said technique... my early mouse attempts didn't really come to any sort of fruition. i remembered trying to shade some eyes (I even attempted lining the eye with two curves and a circle) before i decided that it looked too funny and scratched it all together. i think i had successfully botched every early unsuccessful attempt at digital art with a mouse, which there wasn't many to begin with. fast forward some time i discovered tablets by accident. and that was the end of the story...



aaaa thank you Tuna!! <3
OMG hahahah I probably believed something similar.. Actually I had no understanding of what digital art even was for awhile there, I thought it was all traditional art that people "put on the computer" somehow. Speaking of mouse-drawings my brother actually did get pretty skilled at those back in the day! Sadly I never did. :-{ haha



Pasta said:


> well mine isn't worth much so uhh maybe a cheap game code?
> (oh. Lol maybe some time,
> when I'm not as busy doing other stuff I'll throw a comish at you, that'd be cool.)



omg hush your soul is worth like 1000000 smash bros 
And no commission b, just send me your refs sometime when you're not busy! 

---

Here's some flat chibis I finished while working on a bunch of things at once









mine and gnoixaim's OCs, in a late celebration of the VC releases of Red/Blue/Yellow. I recently finished my replay of Red (well I still have to catch Mewtwo). I was a little bitter about the price at first but I thoroughly enjoyed the nostalgia trip, although I've never felt totally satisfied beating this game because I feel bad for Blue at the end LOL Professor Oak just cuts him down man. QQ


----------



## Candi Calculus

Zane said:


> I've never felt totally satisfied beating this game because I feel bad for Blue at the end LOL Professor Oak just cuts him down man. QQ



I know, right?! "You may have become the Pok?mon Master, but you didn't do it the right way; with kindness and compassion. Red, however, did and I wish he were my grandson..."  Meanwhile, the player likely battled with their Pok?mon into a inch of their life to get there. I'll bet there were a few paralyzed or fainted Pok?mon in his party right then and there!

Harsh, Oak.


----------



## kelpy

Zane said:


> omg hush your soul is worth like 1000000 smash bros
> And no commission b, just send me your refs sometime when you're not busy!
> 
> ---
> 
> Here's some flat chibis I finished while working on a bunch of things at once



dannggg those chibis are so beautiful <3
Zane you're too nice c:
lol sure, one of these days i'll send u a random pm with like 20 refs and you'll be like "what's this"

anyways keep on drawing cos that's lovely.


----------



## Zane

Candi Calculus said:


> I know, right?! "You may have become the Pok?mon Master, but you didn't do it the right way; with kindness and compassion. Red, however, did and I wish he were my grandson..."  Meanwhile, the player likely battled with their Pok?mon into a inch of their life to get there. I'll bet there were a few paralyzed or fainted Pok?mon in his party right then and there!
> 
> Harsh, Oak.



LOL yes exactly!! like Blue did everything you did and he did it first but he can't even get a "hey good job even though u lost". </3 Prof Oak worst grandpa 1996




Pasta said:


> dannggg those chibis are so beautiful <3
> Zane you're too nice c:
> lol sure, one of these days i'll send u a random pm with like 20 refs and you'll be like "what's this"
> 
> anyways keep on drawing cos that's lovely.



Thank you!  And not at all, you just have 2 value yourself more highly. Because ur worth it /hair flip 
Sounds good b, my memory sux but not _that_ much so don't worry about weirding me out with a sudden pm full of mayor pics. B> And will do!! Actually I finished something else a few hours ago but I'll save it for the next post, I still need my friend's feedback on it anyway haha


----------



## Jesusfreakette

Oh, you have so many nice things - and I love your 3D pieces, like Mario and little fabric cats! They are so cool


----------



## Zane

mini dump cuz I did commissions :0







commission for Oliy of Umeiko's OC






and little chib commission for Hatori 

also a random headshot of Misha I forgot I did and just saw it in my imgur album







Jesusfreakette said:


> Oh, you have so many nice things - and I love your 3D pieces, like Mario and little fabric cats! They are so cool



Thank you so much!! :'D This reminds me that I meant to post more 3d/physical art pieces but never did lol I've been hugely slacking on clay and needle-felting anyway. orz


----------



## Zane

hi guys, my desire to draw is slowly returning so I'm carefully babying it with fan-art. Here's Marth because I'm excited for Monster Hunter Generations B>




click 4 full size​
I'm gonna wear the Marth costume all the time even if it sucks and I always die.  I even play the Marth Yoshi in Woolly World i'm dum

This pic also marks the occasion of me finally finding out what setting the layer to "multiply" does. Turns out it's how people do that cool thing where they draw over the lineart instead of underneath it.. haha.. QQ I wish I hadn't been such a hipster in school and actually taken some digital art courses. Anyway I shoulda made his hair darker but wat can u do

Here's also a quick-ish drawing of Zoisite, I cropped it for my avatar before I even finished it lolol 





version without pink filter thing: http://i.imgur.com/iFKNctW.png​
I honestly only did this because I wanted a pic that would match my carnations and Zoi was already the perfect fit.




my son. >:'/​


----------



## Stepheroo

omg you were already so good before but I can see how your art has changed and improved from 2 yrs ago. you're so talented and I love you little bb


----------

